# What's with the political war?



## hustlethefurry (Jul 25, 2018)

*First off, before you read this, don't take this the wrong way. In no way is this intended to be taken as hate speech, please read all the way through before you assume anything.
*
    With that being said, it's become a huge problem within our fandom with the political shaming on one another on the most simple basis of ideology. Entire groups of people shunned from the community and labeled simply because they disagree with others. Completely non-political groups banned because they could be. 

     The question I have is why? This group was founded on the basic principle of escapism. It was meant as an oasis for anyone who is in the same interests, but it simply cannot serve its purpose if its members are constantly being under fire for not agreeing and conforming to one view.  The entire reason that this exists is defeated instantly. We were never meant to get mixed into politics. The subculture was not created for that, yet somehow it's done it.

   I honestly worry about this being the beginning of the end for us. The fandom collapsing in on itself simply because people couldn't live peacefully, even though they didn't always agree with each other.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 25, 2018)

Short answer: something to bitch about.

Long answer: people with dull and empty lives with nothing better to do than bitch about things out of their control.

I've made an oversimplification here but you get the idea.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jul 25, 2018)

The fandom has become a microcosm of general society in this regard.


----------



## Reshizard (Jul 26, 2018)

Some people liberal and conservative brought their opinions onto a site where it is best not to bring it up, as the US got more polarized, these people managed to pull the fandom into the same problem that the rest of society is dealing with.

I despise both sides for thinking it was a smart idea to stick your political opinions on FA. I don't think it's a good idea and I just comment when others start


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

Unless this is supposed to be dogwhistle for defending altfurry/nazi-furs I don't see how this would qualify as hate speech, and even then it would just be stupid.

White supremacy has no place anywhere.

We argue about politics on this site about as much as most people, but even after having all out "shouting" matches, we go right back to hanging out. People don't always agree with or like each other, and people argue. Especially over ideology. If you think people on this site argue over ideals, you should see actual "radical leftists" arguing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Well, first of all, Furries are people before they are Furries. If you consider yourself a Furry before human you are doing something wrong and have your priorities wrong. Because you can't live in a fictional bubble.

You can try and avoid politics but politics won't avoid you, and thus people would rather engage from their viewpoints despite disagreeing. Because I'd much rather people get passionate and heated than actual conflict occurring.

When two people are conversing they aren't fighting. If they are conversing they are showing an interest in getting along despite their differences. And if people are conversing, progress can be made, despite it possibly being a very slow process.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 26, 2018)

You behave as if debate is inherently bad. It is not, it is important in broadening our understanding of the world, and forces oneself to examine and evaluate their personal beliefs. I've reevaluated my own personal ideals  in the past because of healthy debate, it exposed flaws in my personal viewpoint I had not considered. I don't' regret that. Of course, some people become too invested in get rude, that is true. This is not so much a fandom issue as it is a facet of humanity. Debating how we chose to govern ourselves is important, and healthy. It is unfortunate it can be so tribal and abrasive at times, but, again, it is merely part of being human.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Reshizard said:


> Some people liberal and conservative brought their opinions onto a site where it is best not to bring it up, as the US got more polarized, these people managed to pull the fandom into the same problem that the rest of society is dealing with.
> 
> I despise both sides for thinking it was a smart idea to stick your political opinions on FA. I don't think it's a good idea and I just comment when others start


The US has always really been polarized for the last twenty odd years.  Though arguably it has never manifested itself in such a way before.


----------



## Filter (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm afraid it's been here all along.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> The US has always really been polarized for the last twenty odd years.  Though arguably it has never manifested itself in such a way before.


There have been times in the past where one side or the other has dug their heels in on some issues. Where we've found ourselves roiling the turmoil of change. The man for which my sona's species was named once said that people like to think of themselves as in the middle of a story, a point of interest and signifigance in history. That each generation thinks it shall usher in the climax that brings resolution to that story. I'm more of a realist, and whatever story the world has to offer is far from so well laid out. Now and again the flames burn higher, the music picks up, the drums of war but a lit match from striking a deathly tune. But sometimes, all that tension blows away like ash on the wind. 

I'm a radical who wants radical change, but nobody is interested in my kind of revolution right now. Best I can do is try to keep food on my plate, my friends above water, and line up my plans and options if shit truly hits the fan.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

Obviously, Yaka went to his new Political forum and gathered a bunch of trolls to assault FAF.

Honestly, the idea that this place is supposed to be an escape might just add to the problem. If this place is supposed to be a refuge from your problems, you kind of expect them to not be here.



KimberVaile said:


> It is not, it is important in broadening our understanding of the world, and forces oneself to examine and evaluate their personal beliefs.


The problem is that requires at least 1 and a half reasonable people. And there are only three of those on the internet: Me, Myself, and My Waifu/Husbando.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Of course Yaka would be the first one to defend his dumpster fires trying to push his anti-everything agenda.
> 
> I think honestly it's a back and forth. You see crazy people like Yaka and Kyr posting shit that is crazy xenophobic and very near to being alt-right so people on the left jump in to keep them from turning this place into a welcome party for people with horrible ideas. Then people on the left post stuff to try to show that bad people won't be tolerated, then people on the far right start spewing their crap about how immigrants and refuges are destroying everything. It is very much a war of ideas and it won't end until we stop voicing our politics here.


I find it hard to point fingers at any "side" on this, given that someone recently posted an thread titled "the right hates free speech". We have all mother and fathered our fair share of trashfires.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Of course Yaka would be the first one to defend his dumpster fires trying to push his anti-everything agenda.


Smh I don't really see yaka trying to push an agenda.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru seems to be the local forum boogeyman for whatever reason. This forum's so cray cray.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

Yaka is sometimes very right aligned, but I find it hard to equate him to, say.... Ciderfine.* *cringe flashback**


----------



## Alondight (Jul 26, 2018)

Politics has become mainstream. Politics has become funny. Politics has become interesting. Politics has become a fandom.
It's no longer "Omg, did you see the last episode of Keeping up with the Kardashians??", now it's "OMG! Did you hear what Trump said to Pence yesterday?"

And essentially, I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Reshizard (Jul 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> Politics has become mainstream. Politics has become funny. Politics has become interesting. Politics has become a fandom.
> It's no longer "Omg, did you see the last episode of Keeping up with the Kardashians??", now it's "OMG! Did you hear what Trump said to Pence yesterday?"
> 
> And essentially, I think that's a good thing.


At the cost of bringing strife to the fandom?


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2018)

wack


----------



## Alondight (Jul 26, 2018)

Reshizard said:


> At the cost of bringing strife to the fandom?


The Furry fandom has always been full of strife and drama.


----------



## PimpNuttz (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm just here to count how many times "all sides" is used as an excuse to remain as objective as humanly possible. Because nothing solves a problem quicker than objective discourse.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Smh I don't really see yaka trying to push an agenda.


Have you seen the last few political threads he's been in? Between him and Kyr I have not seen such xenophobic comments from anyone I know as they have. 



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Yaka is sometimes very right aligned, but I find it hard to equate him to, say.... Ciderfine.* *cringe flashback**


Please god no you will summon her back if you aren't careful with using the demon's true name.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Have you seen the last few political threads he's been in? Between him and Kyr I have not seen such xenophobic comments from anyone I know as they have.


oh the whole dumpster fires thing?


----------



## Reshizard (Jul 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> The Furry fandom has always been full of strife and drama.


Yet adding politics isn't like tossing gasoline in a fire?


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

To be fair. When it comes to Yakamaru; he usually says what he thinks then leaves.  I wish more people did that, rather then stay and argue with everyone.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> To be fair. When it comes to Yakamaru; he usually says what he thinks then leaves.  I wish more people did that, rather than stay and argue with everyone.



I know right But I guess thats just humman nature


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> To be fair. When it comes to Yakamaru; he usually says what he thinks then leaves.  I wish more people did that, rather then stay and argue with everyone.
> 
> Reminds me of this gem I found online.


Putting a little fuel on the fire is still adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Putting a little fuel on the fire is still adding fuel to the fire.


But why should he say nothing?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> But why should he say nothing?


I think everyone should say nothing about politics here fam. All it does is cause division here. You know how many people everyone would like if they just weren't so politically charged?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Yaka is sometimes very right aligned, but I find it hard to equate him to, say.... Ciderfine.* *cringe flashback**





Ovi the Dragon said:


> Please god no you will summon her back if you aren't careful with using the demon's true name.


Why am I having a beetlejuice imagine spot with these quotes? Besides that I was not here when there was drama when this user was around. It looks like it is for the best.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think everyone should say nothing about politics here fam. All it does is cause division here. You know how many people everyone would like if they just weren't so politically charged?



Yaka is not the one who is making these threads, is he?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Yaka is not the one who is making these threads, is he?


Yaka has made quite a few but has recently stopped due to being on Discord more often and irl stuff.



ZeroVoidTime said:


> Why am I having a beetlejuice imagine spot with these quotes? Besides that I was not here when there was drama when this user was around. It looks like it is for the best.


Imagine your crazy uncle who no one really wants to talk to but you invite him to the family reunion anyways just to be nice but then you regret it because then he starts talking about how sick trans people are.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yaka has made quite a few but has recently stopped due to being on Discord more often and irl stuff.


May I see these threads you're talking of?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> May I see these threads you're talking of?


You can litterally go to his profile page and look at all the threads he has created.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You can litterally go to his profile page and look at all the threads he has created.


I  checked his postings and most of these threads are like months/year old threads unless there's something recent I missed.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I  checked his postings and most of these threads are like months/year old threads unless there's something recent I missed.


I think Ovi just doesn't like the guy at this point. Which is a bit weird to me because I never saw Yaka go out of his way to annoy him specifically.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 26, 2018)

Yaka= Baba Yaga


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I think Ovi just doesn't like the guy at this point. Which is a bit weird to me because I never saw Yaka go out of his way to annoy him specifically.



All yaka pretty much did was state his mind and never argued really. So I guess that's the case.
I won't fault Ovi for anything tho


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> All yaka pretty much did was state his mind and never argued really. So I guess that's the case.
> I won't fault him for anything tho


He should be able to calmly state his mind and not argue... I wish more people in the forums did that.... :C
I'm not saying you need to agree with him or anything, but there should be some sort of common respect... :/
I have no idea why people dislike him so much, he helps a lot of artists out whenever he can as well....


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> He should be able to calmly state his mind and not argue... I wish more people in the forums did that.... :C
> I have no idea why people dislike him so much, he helps a lot of artists out whenever he can as well....


Because people get angry.  And I do two
Its human nature


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Because people get angry.  And I do two
> Its human nature



What someone says on a furry forum is not worth getting angry about... That's a terrible excuse...


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> What someone says on a furry forum is not worth getting angry about... That's a terrible excuse...


I think I word that out wrong.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

Nobody should be publicly stating that they want people to have the right to refuse to serve Jewish customers. 
(and I'm going to avoid naming names there). 
So it's not surprising that those kinds of statements cause explosive responses. 

Just...a little bit of common sense would go a long way.


----------



## ellaerna (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I think Ovi just doesn't like the guy at this point. Which is a bit weird to me because I never saw Yaka go out of his way to annoy him specifically.


One of the first times I ever saw Ovi and Yaka interact, Ovi was talking about how his Jewish brother had his home vandalized with anti-Semitic imagery. Instead of being sympathetic or kind, Yaka instead belittled his experiences, posted a giant swastika on the thread, and accused the brother of doing it himself for attention.

That was quite awhile ago, and it seemed to be water under the bridge for awhile, but I'm completely unsurprised that there's bad blood there.

Yaka, in my experience, did not start a lot of shit, but he got into it just as much as the rest. And while he's faded away somewhat, he's still part of the group that keeps political fires burning (note that I am not excluding myself from that group).

I could say why I personally find him sqwicky, but you'll have to pm for that. This isn't a thread about Yaka and it's been derailed enough.

Political stuff gets posted because 1) even though we're Furries we still have to live and work in the real world and this shit affects us, and 2) people like getting a rise out of others. Most of the threads now are clearly bait- poorly thought out and extremely worded as to draw a crowd. It's no secret we have trolls and shitposters and edgelords a plenty. Those threads that do aim for actual discussion get just that. And unsurprisingly, deep topics dredge up controversial shit. Not everyone is well read or versed or mannered enough to argue well about every topic, so things can easily devolve. Having an opinion is easy, doing research is hard.

This is not to say we shouldn't have political threads. Just because something is hard to do well didn't mean you should never try. But some introspection and common sense going in might do us all some good.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> One of the first times I ever saw Ovi and Yaka interact, Ovi was talking about how his Jewish brother had his home vandalized with anti-Semitic imagery. Instead of being sympathetic or kind, Yaka instead belittled his experiences, posted a giant swastika on the thread, and accused the brother of doing it himself for attention.
> 
> That was quite awhile ago, and it seemed to be water under the bridge for awhile, but I'm completely unsurprised that there's bad blood there.
> 
> ...


Oh that's so weird that he did that. He always came across polite to me so it's hard thinking about him doing that... o.o

Yea I get why Ovi doesn't like him now... :C

Still if it happened a long time ago, he should probably just block him instead of getting upset. Idk...


----------



## ellaerna (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Oh that's so weird that he did that. He always came across polite to me so it's hard thinking about him doing that... o.o
> 
> Yea I get why Ovi doesn't like him now... :C
> 
> Still if it happened a long time ago, he should probably just block him instead of getting upset. Idk...


Well, it seemed like they were friends there for awhile, so perhaps there was another incident. I really cannot speak for Ovi in this.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Of course Yaka would be the first one to defend his dumpster fires trying to push his anti-everything agenda.
> 
> I think honestly it's a back and forth. You see crazy people like Yaka and Kyr posting shit that is crazy xenophobic and very near to being alt-right so people on the left jump in to keep them from turning this place into a welcome party for people with horrible ideas. Then people on the left post stuff to try to show that bad people won't be tolerated, then people on the far right start spewing their crap about how immigrants and refuges are destroying everything. It is very much a war of ideas and it won't end until we stop voicing our politics here.



I dont understand how anyone can accuse Yaka with a straight face when we have people like you throwing the accusations around.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Obviously, Yaka went to his new Political forum and gathered a bunch of trolls to assault FAF.
> 
> Honestly, the idea that this place is supposed to be an escape might just add to the problem. If this place is supposed to be a refuge from your problems, you kind of expect them to not be here.
> 
> ...



I talk to Yaka regularly.  He is not like that at all.

He has some conservative views but pretending that he is a troll is creating a divide between people.  I mean, it's ironic that you would throw around accusations, divide people, and then proceed to accuse Yaka of trolling.

You make political threads and expect them not to turn into dumpsterfires?

Yaka has told me I should back off on certain threads because of how I respond in them.  That isnt something a troll with friends would do.  He isnt some troll mastermind.  Hes someone with differing opinions.  Stop trying to defame him.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Well, it seemed like they were friends there for awhile, so perhaps there was another incident. I really cannot speak for Ovi in this.


We were indeed friends for months. I don't know what happened though, so I can't say.

What I do know is, is that he was on his way on improving everything from his attitude to his behaviour and how he treats others. At some point months ago all of it just took a nosedive and he ended up pretty much back to where he started, minus his blatant dislike for the 2nd Amendment and guns. Hell, a lot of people including myself had for months been giving advice and had both indirectly and directly been supporting him, and it seemed to be going in the "right" direction, so to speak. So he doesn't come off as this vindictive, morally superior self-righteous asshole.

Then slowly everything just starting fucking itself over. And Ovi was in the middle of it. Either as the catalyst and/or one someone who was quite frankly, contributing directly. And over time, people were getting fed up with his garbage behaviour.

Ovi is by no means innocent, and is being held accountable to what he's said and done. That includes what have happened in public and what people have decided to share in terms of private conversations. And you'd be surprised at all the crap he's been spewing.



Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Obviously, Yaka went to his new Political forum and gathered a bunch of trolls to assault FAF.
> 
> Honestly, the idea that this place is supposed to be an escape might just add to the problem. If this place is supposed to be a refuge from your problems, you kind of expect them to not be here.
> 
> ...


Did I? Cute accusation that is going to require some actual proof.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 26, 2018)

It's more of a problem with FurAffinity Forums, really. At this point, it's a bunch of people with silly userpics who think they're good at politics, all combined with lackluster moderation. If you're genuinely tired of political wars, I'll suggest to leave this cesspool and find a better place - the rest of the community is mostly fine.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 26, 2018)

I like trains


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> It's more of a problem with FurAffinity Forums, really. At this point, it's a bunch of people with silly userpics who think they're good at politics, all combined with lackluster moderation. If you're genuinely tired of political wars, I'll suggest to leave this cesspool and find a better place - the rest of the community is mostly fine.



Join Fur Base on discord.

Shameless advertising.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> One of the first times I ever saw Ovi and Yaka interact, Ovi was talking about how his Jewish brother had his home vandalized with anti-Semitic imagery. Instead of being sympathetic or kind, Yaka instead belittled his experiences, posted a giant swastika on the thread, and accused the brother of doing it himself for attention.


And for the record: I was questioning the legitimacy of it. I was not stating that Ovi's brother was lying for attention. It was a possibility, one that I stated. With the word "Nazi" being thrown around like candy, people are going to start asking questions, especially when they are so damn few across the States let alone Europe. I was the only one who actually questioned the legitimacy of the claim. Granted, I should have done it with a lot more grace, but what's done is done and it's water under the bridge.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 26, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I like trains


I like turtles.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

@Yakamaru
You really need to make an apology here actually. It's not okay to suggest that painting a swastika on a Jew's front door could ever be considered 'just trolling'.

Whether or not you believe Ovi (and I can't fathom any reason why you wouldn't), painting swastikas on somebody's house is an antisemitic hate crime.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I like turtles.


I like ice cream.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I like ice cream.


I scream you scream we all scream for ice cream! :U


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I scream you scream we all scream for ice cream! :V


IV ice cream? Well, shit.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I talk to Yaka regularly. He is not like that at all.





Yakamaru said:


> Did I? Cute accusation that is going to require some actual proof.


I just meant it as a joke. Forgot Yaka tends to come under actual fire, I just thought people would know it was me.

Also, the closest thing I've made to a political thread was the one about Felix.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> IV ice cream? Well, shit.


Don't question it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I just meant it as a joke. Forgot Yaka tends to come under actual fire, I just thought people would know it was me.
> 
> Also, the closest thing I've made to a political thread was the one about Felix.


My bad. I thought you actually meant it. Can't really sense sarcasm over the net.



Mr. Fox said:


> Don't question it.


When in doubt, IV ice cream! OwO


----------



## ellaerna (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ovi is by no means innocent, and is being held accountable to what he's said and done. That includes what have happened in public and what people have decided to share in terms of private conversations. And you'd be surprised at all the crap he's been spewing.


I never advocated for his innocence, simply that I am not at all surprised after your interactions that he does not like you. I was surprised you became friends in first place.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> We were indeed friends for months. I don't know what happened though, so I can't say.
> 
> What I do know is, is that he was on his way on improving everything from his attitude to his behaviour and how he treats others. At some point months ago all of it just took a nosedive and he ended up pretty much back to where he started, minus his blatant dislike for the 2nd Amendment and guns. Hell, a lot of people including myself had for months been giving advice and had both indirectly and directly been supporting him, and it seemed to be going in the "right" direction, so to speak. So he doesn't come off as this vindictive, morally superior self-righteous asshole.
> 
> ...


It's hard to be your friend when all you can talk about is politics and how refugees are basically the scum of the earth among other vitrol.



Yakamaru said:


> And for the record: I was questioning the legitimacy of it. I was not stating that Ovi's brother was lying for attention. It was a possibility, one that I stated. With the word "Nazi" being thrown around like candy, people are going to start asking questions, especially when they are so damn few across the States let alone Europe. I was the only one who actually questioned the legitimacy of the claim. Granted, I should have done it with a lot more grace, but what's done is done and it's water under the bridge.


When in the hell are you going to stop saying that there are very few nazis? I know you love your rightwing news sources but they aren't just a few.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, first of all, Furries are people before they are Furries. If you consider yourself a Furry before human you are doing something wrong and have your priorities wrong. Because you can't live in a fictional bubble..



I’d rather be doing something wrong and have my priorities all wrong then.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I never advocated for his innocence, simply that I am not at all surprised after your interactions that he does not like you. I was surprised you became friends in first place.


I was surprised too, actually. It was a little similar to how I befriended Abyssalrider, though with Abyssal we fought over the pettiest shit you wouldn't even believe. I'd argue we didn't like each other much when we first started out talking.

With Ovi I reached out and apologized in private, and added him on Discord. We started talking, and it barely took a week or something before we started talking more often. After a short while I invited him to a server I was on(or was it someone else? Can't remember). He was a little volatile at first, but showed a lot of promise. Didn't take him long to become a regular, either. People started liking him.

Though somewhere down the line, something went.. Wrong. I honestly don't know what it was, and probably will never find out. The same way his behaviour started improving a lot, it just started going in the opposite direction after some time. 



Ovi the Dragon said:


> When in the hell are you going to stop saying that there are very few nazis? I know you love your rightwing news sources but they aren't just a few.


400-500 is in fact few. Unless someone is going to say there are hundreds of thousands if not millions of them? At which point, the burden of proof lie on them.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I was surprised too, actually. It was a little similar to how I befriended Abyssalrider, though with Abyssal we fought over the pettiest shit you wouldn't even believe. I'd argue we didn't like each other much when we first started out talking.
> 
> With Ovi I reached out and apologized in private, and added him on Discord. We started talking, and it barely took a week or something before we started talking more often. After a short while I invited him to a server I was on(or was it someone else? Can't remember). He was a little volatile at first, but showed a lot of promise. Didn't take him long to become a regular, either. People started liking him.
> 
> ...


The fact you think there are at the most are only 500 shows how skewed your information is.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> The fact you think there are at the most are only 500 shows how skewed your information is.


Prove me wrong and get the opportunity to shut me up then?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Prove me wrong and get the opportunity to shut me up then?


The question is, would you ignore it and call it fake news?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

The KKK has between 5-8 thousand members alone. That is one group in one country.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Prove me wrong and get the opportunity to shut me up then?




Easy.

in 2010 the German intelligence services identified 25,000 far right extremists and between 5000 and 5,600 Neo Nazis in Germany.
Jahresbericht 2010: Verfassungsschutz warnt vor getarnten Neonazis - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik

This disproves your claim that there are only 500 neo nazis in europe.

We now all know that there are at least 10 times this number in Germany alone.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

Not to mention what is happening in Austria.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Not to mention what is happening in Austria.


I do not want know at the same time I want know. I am very torn about it at the moment.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Easy.
> 
> in 2010 the German intelligence services identified 25,000 far right extremists and between 5000 and 5,600 Neo Nazis in Germany.
> Jahresbericht 2010: Verfassungsschutz warnt vor getarnten Neonazis - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik
> ...



25,000... in a country with a population of 82 million.

Yaka is exaggerating the low number but you realize that's still laughably insignificant right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Easy.
> 
> in 2010 the German intelligence services identified 25,000 far right extremists and between 5000 and 5,600 Neo Nazis in Germany.
> Jahresbericht 2010: Verfassungsschutz warnt vor getarnten Neonazis - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik
> ...


I said 400-500 in the States, of which we were talking about And Ovi actually lives. I have yet to see anything convincing when it comes to the US. 

In Europe I am not surprised extremist groups are more rampant due to the increasingly Authoritarian nature of the EU, be it Left-wing or Right-wing.
apnews.com: Germany: Left-wing violence and extremism on the rise
Lo and behold, Left-wing extremism is on the rise in Germany too.



ResolutionBlaze said:


> Yaka is exaggerating the low number but you realize that's still laughably insignificant right?


Am I? I am curious as to what sources you have, actually.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

Easiest way to get a head count is to find a Nazi forum/website and see how many people have accounts.
I've been trying, but this is the first time I've ever struggled to get what I want from Google. There's so many news reports bogging down my search :x

I did manage to find this, though
www.nytimes.com: The Alt-Right Created a Parallel Internet. It’s an Unholy Mess.


> Hatreon got off to a fast start, with more than 400 creators raising about $25,000 a month... *
> A year later, WrongThink has only about 7,000 registered members...


*Averages out to each one making just over $60 a month
These numbers quite likely reflect mostly on one country, although I'm not sure which one.

Honestly, that's still very few. Even when people actively interested in supporting Alt-Right action come together on the internet, it doesn't seem to be enough to support an actual business. And spread out as they are, they shouldn't be able to sway politics.
Alt-Right numbers aren't such a threat, though something still needs to be done about the terrorist attacks.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Am I? I am curious as to what sources you have, actually.



I didn't know the context of what you said.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> 25,000... in a country with a population of 82 million.
> 
> Yaka is exaggerating the low number but you realize that's still laughably insignificant right?


If there were 25,000 Islamic extremists in Germany, we probably wouldn't dismiss this as not worth worrying about, would we?

Same thing with the Neo Nazis, Blaze.


To be honest, it's not really clear _why _some users want to downplay the significance of domestic terrorism from white supremacist groups.
Why do they perceive that as being in their interest?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I didn't know the context of what you said.


The NSM(National Socialist Movement) in the US have 400-500 members as far as I am aware. Even if they had 10x those numbers it's still laughable as hell considering the US' population of some soon-330(?) million population.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The NSM(National Socialist Movement) in the US have 400-500 members as far as I am aware. Even if they had 10x those numbers it's still laughable as hell considering the US' population of some soon-330(?) million population.



There are several NeoNazi movements in the USA; the NSM being just one.

So putting all else aside, you accept that your claim that there are 'only 500' NeoNazis in the US is, hence, almost definitely incorrect?



ResolutionBlaze said:


> Your assumption that every Neo Nazi is violent or would act violently against other people is ignorant.
> 
> You may as well say there are 25,000 muslims.
> 
> ...









You hanged out with Neo Nazis? 

Dude. Not okay. 

It's really depressing as well that you seem to think that being a Muslim is 'just as bad' as being a Neo Nazi, especially since Muslims are historically one of the ethnic minorities that Neo Nazis have persecuted.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

At least you don't hear about them often? At least not as much world wide.

Why are you guys even talking about this though, I thought this was on why Ovi has a grudge?

If Yaka thinks there are less Nazi's then there is, does that really make that huge an impact on your daily life on the forums?

What's up with you guys and trying to prove people wrong? How does this change anything?

Also about the muslim thing, I think that was just a bad compassason because of the amount of fear people have over muslim terrorists in the US.

I don't think blaze meant it the way you're taking it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> At least you don't hear about them often? At least not as much world wide.
> 
> Why are you guys even talking about this though, I thought this was on why Ovi has a grudge?
> 
> ...



Well, I guess this thread is actually about why we have big political debates, rather than being all about Ovi, anyway.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> There are several NeoNazi movements in the USA; the NSM being just one.
> 
> So putting all else aside, you accept that your claim that there are 'only 500' NeoNazis in the US is, hence, almost definitely incorrect?


The NSM is the biggest one, and the only one that have an actual approximation of their numbers. The rest are so small they don't even register or we'd see them in official records. Until we have more accurate numbers, the estimation of there being around 500 stands.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The NSM is the biggest one, and the only one that have an actual approximation of their numbers. The rest are so small they don't even register or we'd see them in official records. Until we have more accurate numbers, the estimation of there being around 500 stands.


Well, I'm sure you understand this is an under estimate. 
I want you to think about exactly _whose _interests it serves to make an under estimate.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, I guess this thread is actually about why we have big political debates, rather than being all about Ovi, anyway.


That's fair as well.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, I'm sure you understand this is an under estimate.
> I want you to think about exactly _whose _interests it serves to make an under estimate.


It's an approximation going on the limited information we have. We can of course speculate, but ultimately we could be missing* completely*.

I don't like speculating when it comes to such matters. I much prefer to have as accurate as possible data to go on. And the only data we have thus far is on the NSM. 

Though slightly different question but related question for you, Fallow: How many do you think reside in the US?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's an approximation going on the limited information we have. We can of course speculate, but ultimately we could be missing* completely*.
> 
> I don't like speculating when it comes to such matters. I much prefer to have as accurate as possible data to go on. And the only data we have thus far is on the NSM.
> 
> Though slightly different question but related question for you, Fallow: How many do you think reside in the US?



I think hate groups have an interest in people under estimating their numbers, because it means that they're a lower priority on the police's radar.
It makes it easier for them to get away with intimidation, such as painting a Swastika on a Jew's front door, when people's first reaction is disbelief that nazi sympathisers even exist.
Do you understand that this is why lots of users are suspicious about the reasons you want to downplay their numbers? 


So, how many nazi sympathisers are there in the US? Well, I'll begin by saying that I suspect most of them are not registered members of any political organisation. So organisation member counts are probably a vast under estimate.  If there really _were _only a ten-thousandth of a percent, then users like Blaze wouldn't bump into Neo Nazis in online chat rooms, because it would be easier to find a unicorn.
How many are there in total? Probably a strong function of how you define Nazi sympathiser. For example if the definition was expanded to 'anybody who thinks the Holocaust was exaggerated', then that could potentially be hundreds of thousands of Americans.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

www.splcenter.org: Neo-Nazi
NSM is "*one* of the largest"

That means there are multiple large groups.

Even some of the smaller groups are responsible for millions in damage.

Atomwaffen alone is responsible for a small rash of murders in the united states.

One of the recent school shootings was by a Neonazi sympathising teen that had been trained by christian right extremists. He shot up his majority Jewish school.

Fascists in general are also going for the jugular and running for public office, ocassionaly  hijacking the Republican platform. Hitler gained his power by vote of fascist aligned representatives. The odds are against them now, but that could change with the recent growth of hate groups.

Neonazis aren't the only ones to use the swastika for intimidation. Other fascist and supremist groups borrow it, and are equally dangerous.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> www.splcenter.org: Neo-Nazi
> NSM is "one of the largest"
> 
> That means there are multiple large groups.
> ...


I find the greatest irony about the swastika is that it use to be a symbol of peace and mercy. Now it is a symbol of genocide and hatred for any fascist extremist groups. Oh humanity always finding a way to corrupt even the most innocent object into a weapon for violence against fellow humans.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

Vice versa is true though, military research has accidentaly given us many breakthroughs for civilian technology.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Well I guess others have already done my job for me while I was mowing the grass. I don't just get pissy for no reason. Thanks to all the people calling out the bullshit.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> You hanged out with Neo Nazis?
> 
> Dude. Not okay.
> 
> It's really depressing as well that you seem to think that being a Muslim is 'just as bad' as being a Neo Nazi, especially since Muslims are historically one of the ethnic minorities that Neo Nazis have persecuted.



Yes I've spoken to Neo Nazis.  That's why, unlike you, I dont ignorantly assume that just because someone holds a radical viewpoint or controversial opinion means they would commit crimes to achieve their ideals.

Just because I have spoken to Neo Nazis doesnt mean I welcome or support their views.  It just means I care about educating myself about someone's viewpoint before criticizing it.

Also I never said Muslims were bad.  I'm making the point that Muslims have extremist factions, that doesnt mean Muslims are all violent.  Kinda sucks for assumptions like that to come up, huh?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Well I guess others have already done my job for me while I was mowing the grass. I don't just get pissy for no reason. Thanks to all the people calling out the bullshit.



Your first post on this thread was complaining about another user.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 26, 2018)

*airhorn*


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> If there really _were _only a ten-thousandth of a percent, then users like Blaze wouldn't bump into Neo Nazis in online chat rooms, because it would be easier to find a unicorn.
> How many are there in total? Probably a strong function of how you define Nazi sympathiser. For example if the definition was expanded to 'anybody who thinks the Holocaust was exaggerated', then that could potentially be hundreds of thousands of Americans.



I didn't just bump into them.  I was a part of Alt Furry for over a year, whom had alt right members within it.  That's not a secret.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> *airhorn*


Bad Kim, bad. Your edginess belongs in my DM's. 

*airhorns too*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> To be honest, it's not really clear _why _some users want to downplay the significance of domestic terrorism from white supremacist groups.
> Why do they perceive that as being in their interest?


My interest is that I'm concerned you're becoming hysterical and Ovi pretty much already is. And I'm tired of witch hunting on FAF, which this partisan shit is absolutely encouraging.
I'm not even Right, I'm just tired of this shit.

If you want something done, honestly focus on the democrats. All you needed to beat Trump is a candidate who isn't so controversial that their starting to make their own party uncomfortable. Put forth a good candidate, so you don't have to worry about Democrats turn-coating and voting for Trump.



ResolutionBlaze said:


> I didn't just bump into them.  I was a part of Alt Furry for over a year, whom had alt right members within it.  That's not a secret.


rip Blaze. I can hear the reports from here.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> My interest is that I'm concerned you're becoming hysterical and Ovi pretty much already is. And I'm tired of witch hunting on FAF, which this partisan shit is absolutely encouraging.
> I'm not even Right, I'm just tired of this shit.
> 
> If you want something done, honestly focus on the democrats. All you needed to beat Trump is a candidate who isn't so controversial that their starting to make their own party uncomfortable. Put forth a good candidate, so you don't have to worry about Democrats turn-coating and voting for Trump.
> ...



Exactly.

Trump didn't win the election; Clinton lost.  She had it in the bag but she's such a bad candidate and is a corporate stooge that people preferred the unpredictability of Trump.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I didn't just bump into them.  I was a part of Alt Furry for over a year, whom had alt right members within it.  That's not a secret.


I really thought you were somewhat on the level. But now I'm very disappointed. :/


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I really thought you were somewhat on the level. But now I'm very disappointed. :/



I'm not in Alt Furry anymore if that's what you're wondering.

Maybe you thinking that is evident that your presumptions about people are often flawed, and that people arent as simple as you think they are.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> My interest is that I'm concerned you're becoming hysterical and Ovi pretty much already is. And I'm tired of witch hunting on FAF, which this partisan shit is absolutely encouraging.
> I'm not even Right, I'm just tired of this shit.
> 
> If you want something done, honestly focus on the democrats. All you needed to beat Trump is a candidate who isn't so controversial that their starting to make their own party uncomfortable. Put forth a good candidate, so you don't have to worry about Democrats turn-coating and voting for Trump.
> ...


Hysterical when people are defending neo-nazis? Sorry. That's laughable. The correct response to neo-nazis is public outrage.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'm not in Alt Furry anymore if that's what you're wondering.
> 
> Maybe you thinking that is evident that your presumptions about people are often flawed, and that people arent as simple as you think they are.


And what made you leave? And you have already defended neo-nazis so I'm still very dissapointed.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 26, 2018)

Aaaaaaand we're off!!


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> And what made you leave? And you have already defended neo-nazis so I'm still very dissapointed.



I never defended Neo Nazis.  I only said they arent always violent.

You want me to tell lies?

And I left because it lost the core ideal ir proclaimed to be about; it became more about shitposting than uniting furs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Aaaaaaand we're off!!


I think I have a meme for this lying somewhere..


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I never defended Neo Nazis.  I only said they arent always violent.
> 
> You want me to tell lies?
> 
> And I left because it lost the core ideal ir proclaimed to be about; it became more about shitposting than uniting furs.


I have my doubts. And neo nazis think everyone but their idea of clean should be purged. Doesn't matter if they act on it. It's still a violent ideology.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Yes I've spoken to Neo Nazis.  That's why, unlike you, I dont ignorantly assume that just because someone holds a radical viewpoint or controversial opinion means they would commit crimes to achieve their ideals.
> 
> Just because I have spoken to Neo Nazis doesnt mean I welcome or support their views.  It just means I care about educating myself about someone's viewpoint before criticizing it.
> 
> Also I never said Muslims were bad.  I'm making the point that Muslims have extremist factions, that doesnt mean Muslims are all violent.  Kinda sucks for assumptions like that to come up, huh?



So first of all I never claimed that all NeoNazis would invariable become murderers; I really don't understand this 'you're being so prejudiced towards the NeoNazis' act.

If there is *anybody* who deserves my sympathy, it's *not* them.



ResolutionBlaze said:


> I never defended Neo Nazis.  I only said they arent always violent.
> 
> You want me to tell lies?
> 
> And I left because it lost the core ideal ir proclaimed to be about; it became more about shitposting than uniting furs.



...so you left because of the _shit posting_, rather than because you discovered you were playing pals with Neo Nazis? ._.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

Nazis are bad. The people who feel comfortable cheer-leading a genocide are bad.

The fact @ResolutionBlaze  fell for that "Uniting Furs" nonsense is disheartening, because that comes right out of old Fascist propaganda. That doesn't make you a Fascists by any stretch, but it does make you gullible. 

But that is in the past. This thread has been a closet opener;


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

Imagine being so ridiculous that you are prepared to befriend Neo Nazis because you think it will unite the furries. S:


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So first of all I never claimed that all NeoNazis would invariable become murderers; I really don't understand this 'you're being so prejudiced towards the NeoNazis' act.
> 
> If there is *anybody* who deserves my sympathy, it's *not* them.
> 
> ...


Talk about skewed priorities.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Hysterical when people are defending neo-nazis? Sorry. That's laughable. The correct response to neo-nazis is public outrage.


Maybe against actual Nazis :/



Fallowfox said:


> If there is *anybody* who deserves my sympathy, it's *not* them


They don't, but this fight costs a lot for FAF in general and what are you accomplishing? Nothing you're doing here is hurting Nazis in any way, shape, or form. Even when someone gets banned, how the hell do you think infiltrating a furry website is part of some Nazi master plan? You're just making the place awful for furries. :/
This meaningless thread gets replies every 1-5 minutes, while all of the enjoyable conversations just kind of awkwardly float away and now I legitimately have to be concerned about Blaze getting banned.
If it seriously came down to it, why should Yaka, Blaze, Kyr, or even Felix for that matter be banned from everyone when the two (3 or maybe 4 in Felix's case) of you could just...
Block them? The thing exists for a damn reason...
Stop dragging dirty laundry out and airing it around?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm sorry, but as much as a I genuinely like having political discussion on this site, I can't get this one out of my head;







Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Maybe against actual Nazis :/
> 
> They don't, but this fight costs a lot for FAF in general and what are you accomplishing? Nothing you're doing here is hurting Nazis in any way, shape, or form. Even when someone gets banned, how the hell do you think infiltrating a furry website is part of some Nazi master plan? You're just making the place awful for furries. :/
> This meaningless thread gets replies every 1-5 minutes, while all of the enjoyable conversations just kind of awkwardly float away and now I legitimately have to be concerned about Blaze getting banned.
> ...


Ignoring a problem is rarely a solution, and refusing to acknowledge those who would ACTUALLY like to spread head just lets the issue fester. Felix needed to be punished in some way, not that I feel a permaban was appropriate. He actively said some homophobic shit. That shouldn't just be ignored. 

Not to mention the two recent invaders that started shouting Fascist slogans on the threads. I have no interest in welcoming Neo-Nazis, or people who are going to pretend to be whatever egregious thing they can come up with to derail half the forum.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 26, 2018)

hustlethefurry said:


> *First off, before you read this, don't take this the wrong way. In no way is this intended to be taken as hate speech, please read all the way through before you assume anything.
> *
> With that being said, it's become a huge problem within our fandom with the political shaming on one another on the most simple basis of ideology. Entire groups of people shunned from the community and labeled simply because they disagree with others. Completely non-political groups banned because they could be.
> 
> ...



Allow me to simplify this for you in terms you'll find amusing.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Maybe against actual Nazis :/
> 
> They don't, but this fight costs a lot for FAF in general and what are you accomplishing? Nothing you're doing here is hurting Nazis in any way, shape, or form. Even when someone gets banned, how the hell do you think infiltrating a furry website is part of some Nazi master plan? You're just making the place awful for furries. :/
> This meaningless thread gets replies every 1-5 minutes, while all of the enjoyable conversations just kind of awkwardly float away and now I legitimately have to be concerned about Blaze getting banned.
> ...


I always defended people here who never outspokenly said they were alt-furry. But now that Blaze has kind of incriminated himself there's nothing I can do. Publicly espousing support for them should not be tolerated so I think he probably deserves the ban. If he kept it to himself instead of putting it out into the world then this wouldn't have been an issue. ;w;


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 26, 2018)

Aaaaaaan looks like contestant 1's gathered their bundle and is on their way to light the pyre! Will this be it folks?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Aaaaaaan looks like contestant 1's gathered their bundle and is on their way to light the pyre! Will this be it folks?


If you're going to shipost, can you do funny shitposts? Go learn from master @Crimcyan padawan and he will teach you the art of the perfect shitpost.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 26, 2018)

*Enough with the Nazis!*​
Now, back to the topic. I think OP don't have anything againt discussions, but when they turn into barking and hissing. And that's actually a problem. People like to hold onto their wolrdview, and any idea that seems to shake the fundaments of their believes looks like a threat. If you're afraid that a stated opinion is going immediately change your mind, it means you have serious doubts in the first place and those arguments sound appealing for some reason.

Those are just opinions, you can just jump in, provide your view. If the world interests you, you can read other people's opinions. And think about them. You don't have to respond immediately. Take some deep breaths, walk it off and think do you really need to respond.


And if anyone wants to talk how NeoNazis and alt-right is getting new members, you can reach me with PM, or on Discord. Feel encouraged.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> If you're going to shipost, can you do funny shitposts? Go learn from master @Crimcyan padawan and he will teach you the art of the perfect shitpost.


Crim's overrated. But worse than that, Crim is straight.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

Blaze in no way indicated he agreed with the seedier side of alt fury, and actively disavowed the organization. I used to be a borderline AnCap when I was younger, and thought the poor deserved no help, and should starve for being lazy. That was an actual belief I once held. I damn well don't hold that belief now. At another point I was a


Spoiler: Tankie










If y'all think I'm annoying now, OH DO I HAVE TALES FOR YOU!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 26, 2018)

lmfao what is this talk about nazis and left authoritarians, is this 1944?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Crim's overrated. But worse than that, Crim is straight.


Nah he's ghey af. Just look at his pfp.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> If you're going to shipost, can you do funny shitposts? Go learn from master @Crimcyan padawan and he will teach you the art of the perfect shitpost.


EAT PANT YOU GAY


----------



## Marcl (Jul 26, 2018)

@Crimcyan Just don't overload the thread


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2018)

As long as people are saying their political leanings...

I'm a slight leftist who's very sympathetic towards libertarian values (but actively pushes for more socialistic ones). I voted for Jill Stein last election.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I always defended people here who never outspokenly said they were alt-furry. But now that Blaze has kind of incriminated himself there's nothing I can do. Publicly espousing support for them should not be tolerated so I think he probably deserves the ban. If he kept it to himself instead of putting it out into the world then this wouldn't have been an issue. ;w;


There's a lot of space in between "Calm down" and "join the Nazis"
Hell, there's still a lot of space in-between "there aren't as many Nazis as you think there are" and "join the Nazis."
Even if Yaka's mistaken, that doesn't make him supporting Nazis, at worst it makes him misinformed.
No one's espousing support for Nazis. And no. No one deserves to be banned for- blegh, Misha's said it better then I can.



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Not to mention the two recent invaders that started shouting Fascist slogans on the threads. I have no interest in welcoming Neo-Nazis, or people who are going to pretend to be whatever egregious thing they can come up with to derail half the forum.


I said in that first thread after he got banned that I didn't mind him getting some kind of punishment, it's hard to give Ovi anything when his anger rarely drops below a solid 7 unless we're memeing.
And nah, actual Nazi's deserve it. I'm tired of these stupid arguments where the point is pretty much to _make_ someone a Nazi. :/
Obligatory Godwin Link



KimberVaile said:


> Crim's overrated. But worse than that, Crim is straight.


Dat's Ghey.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Dat's Ghey.



Straight people are boring and gay.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh right, political war.
Uh...

Tbh I don't think it's a furry problem so much as the heavy politics is a result of the current overall political climate in the world. Its certainly not just furries having this problem. People care about politics because people's political views affect their lives. Changes in government can have huge positive and negative effects on a person depending upon what occurs, and so with a very heated political environment, people are trying to ensure their lives become better rather than worse. This is why people are so passionate. And while I'm sure furries are full of people in it for escapism, it's important to remember that the fandom at its base is just a bunch of people who are fans of anthropomorphic animals. This doesn't necessitate escapism, and for some, it's hard to even utilize escapism when they feel their livelihoods are at risk due to politics.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Straight people are boring and gay.


I'm 12.5% gay. Am I 87.5% boring and 12.5% straight?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 26, 2018)

The moral of the story is. Straight people are boring and gay and will not be invited to my baby shower.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> The moral of the story is. Straight people are boring and gay and will not be invited to my baby shower.


Which guy got you pregnant this time in your ghey escapades?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Which guy got you pregnant this time in your ghey escapades?


Well I am out of here! Since I am not interested in talking about male pregnancy.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Well I am out of here! Since I am not interested in talking about male pregnancy.


owo but that's the best kind


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Le Trash Fox said:


> He said he was on the pill, and now he won't abort. I'm gonna have to pay alimony for the next 18 years now, or he'll get me thrown in prison.
> 
> *sighs*
> 
> This is what i get for picking up guys at soup kitchens.


Ouch. That's rough man.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Le Trash Fox said:


> That's what he said, I didn't know it would end up like this! ;-;


Is there any way you could hire a lawyer to help find a better solution?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 26, 2018)

Life is full of surprises.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Life is full of surprises.


Especially when you're a fox.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So first of all I never claimed that all NeoNazis would invariably become murderers; I really don't understand this 'you're being so prejudiced towards the NeoNazis' act.


I'm saying it now because you've literally stated the following:


Fallowfox said:


> If there were 25,000 Islamic extremists in Germany, we probably wouldn't dismiss this as not worth worrying about, would we?
> 
> Same thing with the Neo Nazis, Blaze.
> 
> ...


You equated Far Right Extremism with terrorism.  I'm simply pointing out that you're wrong, and that just because someone has extreme beliefs doesn't mean they are terrorists in their own right.
-
You also blatantly show your bias by exclaiming:


Fallowfox said:


> If there is *anybody* who deserves my sympathy, it's *not* them.


So who are we to assume their innocence in anything?  They're_ Neo-Nazis_.  They don't deserve any sympathy.... which is ironic that the Nazis used that exact same tactic against other groups so hey, maybe we are closer to being a Nazi than we care to admit; we just hide it behind "Justice" or "Social Justice" or "Vigilante Justice".


Fallowfox said:


> ...so you left because of the _shit posting_, rather than because you discovered you were playing pals with Neo Nazis? ._.


Yes.  Because, again, unlike yourself, I actually take interest into_ why_ they hold certain beliefs and I don't think forcing them into hiding isn't doing us any favors, because the moment they get brave enough after a period of being in the dark, they strike hard.  I also thought they were a lesser evil compared to SJWs at the time, though I'm recently finding out that the divide between furries isn't just in the extreme ends, but in general.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I have my doubts. And neo nazis think everyone but their idea of clean should be purged. Doesn't matter if they act on it. It's still a violent ideology.


That's actually not true.  Maybe for some Neo-Nazis but the definition is so broad that many Fascists fall under that umbrella.
-
Many Fascists don't want genocide; many will deny the Holocaust but that doesn't mean they want genocide anymore or less than a Fascist who believes in the Holocaust and wants to avoid doing that in the future.
-
Amazing how complicated people can be when you don't shove them into an easily categorized group of people.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine being so ridiculous that you are prepared to befriend Neo Nazis because you think it will unite the furries. S:



Imagine being so arrogant that you think you can talk about the far right confidently without knowing a thing about them.
-
That's like watching an ISIS video or watching 9/11 and pretending you know about Muslims.
-
Hell, I've befriended DeoTasDevil, a self-proclaimed communist, and I rarely get talked to about that.  But because Communism doesn't sound as dirty as Fascism that's okay.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Hell, I've befriended DeoTasDevil,


nevermind, ban him.





Dust to Dust.
kappa


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 26, 2018)

Ooooooooooooooh Somebody is trouubleeeeeee! The red guys can have their own witchunt too now!


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> nevermind, ban him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TFW you literally piss off everyone


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'm saying it now because you've literally stated the following:
> 
> You equated Far Right Extremism with terrorism.  I'm simply pointing out that you're wrong, and that just because someone has extreme beliefs doesn't mean they are terrorists in their own right.
> -
> ...



Read the post of mine that you quoted.
I equated far right extremism with Islamic extremism, to show people that we shouldn't feel comfortable with the idea of there being thousands of extremists, of any sort, among us. 
I think that *both *of these forms of extremism have a propensity towards acts of terror, and evidently the German intelligence services agree with me, which is why they bother tracking these groups' activities. 

I do not view being a regular Muslim as, in any way, equivalent to being a neo nazi. 
This is why I object to your suggestion that neo nazis are unfairly associated with acts of terrorism, in the same way that average Muslim people are. 
It would be more accurate to say that neo nazis are associated with acts of terror in the same way that people who support Al Qaeda are.

I object to your suggestion that neo nazis are victims of prejudice 'in the same way' as the social minorities persecuted by the Third Reich, because that makes a mockery of the suffering that the victims of the Holocaust endured.

Do you find all of that agreeable?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

Can we go back to talking about gaybies?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

Muslims are not equivalent to Neo Nazis, Blaze. 
The essential difference is that belief in a God, whether it be the Christian, Jewish or Muslim God, is neither inherently moral or immoral.
By contrast, support for 'regulating' people into racially segregated homelands* is *inherently immoral. 

It is also unfortunate to imply that Muslims are equivalent to Neo Nazis, given that Neo Nazis in Germany are infamous for murdering ethnic Turks, and the European and American far right exhibits open disdain towards Muslims in a fashion that can only be described as being analogous to antisemitism.
www.bbc.co.uk: Neo-Nazi given life for German race murders
www.bbc.co.uk: Germany and Turkey mark racist massacre


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> The essential difference is that belief in a God, whether it be the Christian, Jewish or Muslim God, is neither inherently moral or immoral.


An Anti-Theist would argue otherwise.  Hell, I would argue otherwise.


Fallowfox said:


> By contrast, support for 'regulating' people into racially segregated homelands* is *inherently immoral.


Nobody here is making an ethical argument for their case.  You realize people believe all sorts of fucked up shit without being prosecuted, right?


Fallowfox said:


> It is also unfortunate to imply that Muslims are equivalent to Neo Nazis, given that Neo Nazis in Germany are infamous for murdering ethnic Turks, and the European and American far right exhibits open disdain towards Muslims in a fashion that can only be described as being analogous to antisemitism.


Well, I never said Muslims were equivalent to Neo Nazis.  Also, Muslim groups murder Americans all the time and have open disdain toward us AND tend to be Antisemite.  So...?
-
See, again, you fail to see Neo Nazis as a separate faction among the Far Right.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 26, 2018)

Fuck climate change!
Political climate is where it's at! The heat generated from the heated exchange is going to kill us all! >:U


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> An Anti-Theist would argue otherwise.  Hell, I would argue otherwise.
> 
> Nobody here is making an ethical argument for their case.  You realize people believe all sorts of fucked up shit without being prosecuted, right?
> 
> ...


Lets look at the factions of the far right. You have your people that want an ethnostate. You have your people who are nationalists, that think anyone who doesn't support the government should be dropped from a helicopter. You have people who think genocide is a great idea. The furthers towards the center you get is non self-aware bigotry mixed with nationalism to the point people will support occasionally throwing he constitution out the window if its for the "greater good" of protecting us from the dangers of brown people. Most people won't act on those beliefs for fear of consequence, and because they want a state run program of violence, that they can morally distance themselves from. Let the really avid get their hands bloody, while one sits back and admires the body-count as a number.

Lets look at Islam. On the one hand, you have ISIS, and cultures where haram=getting your fucking head cut off. On the other hand, you have people who ran away from that bullshit, or who are currently fighting for the legal right to drive a car as a woman. You have people who opened a fucking beef hotdog store down the street from me on the basis of the entrepreneurial zeitgeist of the US. Then you have plenty of Muslims that hate the country they came to, for turning them into pariahs after they fled persecution. After they rebuilt their lives, only to again to be the target of the kind of dogmatic bullshit you are spouting. To be compared to the fanatics that want them subjected to 24 hour surveillance, or worse. All because their god isn't the right one.

One is an entire religion, with various sects, and subsets of beliefs, dedicated to the worship and love of god. The other is a group of political ideals identified by a shared thread of blind nationalism and bigotry, thinly veiled under dogwhistles about freeze peach and unity that are the long recycled musings of a man with a shitty mustache so bad nobody wears it anymore.

So while I am all for treating people as individuals within their groups, the people who genuinely espouse far right ideals aren't simply misunderstood memebois worthy of coddling, they are the standard bearers of the worst our species has ever accomplished, from two world wars, to genocide, to crusades, to 30 years of bloodshed. To reject history and science when it is inconvenient, to reject humanity when it is inconvenient, to reject reason when it is inconvenient, to reject the collective when it is inconvenient, to reject the individual when it is inconvenient, and to cast the ballot that hangs millions is what it means to be "far right". It means to love a nostalgic and whitewashed version of one's nation above all these things, and to be willing to see sacrificed whatever is necessary to make that nightmare real; whatever cowardice or fear prevents one from dirtying one's own hands.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Lets look at the factions of the far right. You have your people that want an ethnostate. You have your people who are nationalists, that think anyone who doesn't support the government should be dropped from a helicopter. You have people who think genocide is a great idea. The furthers towards the center you get is non self-aware bigotry mixed with nationalism to the point people will support occasionally throwing he constitution out the window if its for the "greater good" of protecting us from the dangers of brown people. Most people won't act on those beliefs for fear of consequence, and because they want a state run program of violence, that they can morally distance themselves from. Let the really avid get their hands bloody, while one sits back and admires the body-count as a number.
> 
> Lets look at Islam. On the one hand, you have ISIS, and cultures where haram=getting your fucking head cut off. On the other hand, you have people who ran away from that bullshit, or who are currently fighting for the legal right to drive a car as a woman. You have people who opened a fucking beef hotdog store down the street from me on the basis of the entrepreneurial zeitgeist of the US. Then you have plenty of Muslims that hate the country they came to, for turning them into pariahs after they fled persecution. After they rebuilt their lives, only to again to be the target of the kind of dogmatic bullshit you are spouting. To be compared to the fanatics that want them subjected to 24 hour surveillance, or worse. All because their god isn't the right one.
> 
> ...


It's pretty obvious your information about the Alt Right comes from News Headlines and Twitter.  Kinda like how Boomers think Muslims are inherently violent.
-
Whatever, I don't have the energy for this right now.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I have my doubts. And neo nazis think everyone but their idea of clean should be purged. Doesn't matter if they act on it. It's still a violent ideology.


Don't you think like that as well though? 'Everyone but their idea of clean should be purged'
Sounds a lot like many of your posts on the forums.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 26, 2018)

Le Trash Fox said:


> Don't worry, i think the heat will melt the brains of the worst offenders before they're able to cause any permanent damage to the rest of us.
> 
> Political climate change is a myth.


Political climate change is in fact real. All the heat that comes from the debate goes into the social atmosphere, thus raising the temperature of the situation. Political and social scientists have confirmed this, and only those who despise politics or don't see it as important reject it's data and findings. If we are to control political climate change, we must regulate forums to be more user friendly and fund money to create separate chat rooms for topics such as this. 

We created this problem and it's our job to fix it!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> It's pretty obvious your information about the Alt Right comes from News Headlines and Twitter.  Kinda like how Boomers think Muslims are inherently violent.
> -
> Whatever, I don't have the energy for this right now.


I was acquainted with a neo-nazi through another, less discerning acquaintance. Lovely chap. Had an obsession with loli harpies and kept the ingredients for chlorine gas after a mild (genuinely) dispute with the neighbors. Also occasionally threatened their family with a firearm. Never got to meet them in person, and I never could pin down any personal info to at least report him to the pigs. Also participated in a discord the two were a part of, where I watched a gay furry do mental gymnastics to defend bathroom bills. Most of the Discord was a fan of Sargon of Akkad, and agreed wholeheartedly with the idea that Islam was inherently evil, and that anyone who participated in the Black Lives Matter marches was a terrorist, or at best a "Triggered SJW". Completely refused to acknowledge any socioeconomic causes for minority poverty in the US, after I explained redlining and all the other fun things minorities have had to deal with in the US for the past few years. _Lovely_ group of people, who almost completely wasted my time typing. Last I checked the acquaintance that got me into that group was busy overusing the word "N****r" to spite me, because we had a falling out after they all but tore me to shreds emotionally because a D&D campaign didn't go to their liking, and I had occasionally asked them not to bandy the word about so often. That, and this person thinks neutral "they" will cause mass death and panic, and spent hours of their lives _endearing_ themselves to their college peers over the matter.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Blaze in no way indicated he agreed with the seedier side of alt fury, and actively disavowed the organization. I used to be a borderline AnCap when I was younger, and thought the poor deserved no help, and should starve for being lazy. That was an actual belief I once held. I damn well don't hold that belief now. At another point I was a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tankie
> ...


It's not that you are annoying, it's just that you have very extremist views on things and you're not very flexible.  So in order to talk to you about anything, it becomes more of a workout then what the topic is worth.

Also you are super hostile to anyone who dares to disagree with you.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fuck climate change!
> Political climate is where it's at! The heat generated from the heated exchange is going to kill us all! >:U


The heat death of the internet.

It should be fine for awhile, we should have plenty of virgins to sacrifice to the volca- Mika? What are you doing!? NO STAHP!


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I was acquainted with a neo-nazi through another, less discerning acquaintance. Lovely chap. Had an obsession with loli harpies and kept the ingredients for chlorine gas after a mild (genuinely) dispute with the neighbors. Also occasionally threatened their family with a firearm. Never got to meet them in person, and I never could pin down any personal info to at least report him to the pigs. *Also participated in a discord the two were a part of, where I watched a gay furry do mental gymnastics to defend bathroom bills. Most of the Discord was a fan of Sargon of Akkad, and agreed wholeheartedly with the idea that Islam was inherently evil, and that anyone who participated in the Black Lives Matter marches was a terrorist, or at best a "Triggered SJW". Completely refused to acknowledge any socioeconomic causes for minority poverty in the US, after I explained redlining and all the other fun things minorities have had to deal with in the US for the past few years. Lovely group of people, who almost completely wasted my time typing. Last I checked the acquaintance that got me into that group was busy overusing the word "N****r" to spite me, because we had a falling out after they all but tore me to shreds emotionally because a D&D campaign didn't go to their liking, and I had occasionally asked them not to bandy the word about so often. That, and this person thinks neutral "they" will cause mass death and panic, and spent hours of their lives endearing themselves to their college peers over the matter.*


This is a combination of pointless conjecture (ignorance is not just an alt right trait, believe it or not), guilt by association, and genuine psychopaths.  The whole parts I bolded had literally nothing to do with Alt Right, and can be associated with genuine viewpoints, trolling, or exaggerated opinions.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> This is a combination of pointless conjecture (ignorance is not just an alt right trait, believe it or not), guilt by association, and genuine psychopaths.  The whole parts I bolded had literally nothing to do with Alt Right, and can be associated with genuine viewpoints, trolling, or exaggerated opinions.


Litteraly everything in the bolded section is characteristic behavior of the alt-right. Please explain to me what in that section is a valid viewpoint? Because their is nothing in that section that is not spawned of ignorance and bigotry, except my D&D campaign. That genuinely had some problems.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> The heat death of the internet.
> 
> It should be fine for awhile, we should have plenty of virgins to sacrifice to the volca- Mika? What are you doing!? NO STAHP!


Into the fire you go :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> An Anti-Theist would argue otherwise.  Hell, I would argue otherwise.
> 
> Nobody here is making an ethical argument for their case.  You realize people believe all sorts of fucked up shit without being prosecuted, right?
> 
> ...





ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'm making the point that Muslims have extremist factions, that doesnt mean Muslims are all violent.  Kinda sucks for assumptions like that to come up, huh?



In this post you attempted to argue that Neo Nazis are a victim of societal prejudice, on the grounds that most are not extremists and that the bulk are being misjudged by the actions of a small number 'just like with Muslims'.

But you performed a slight of hand. This is a false comparison because, while only a minority of Muslims sympathise with extremist ideologies, _all_ Neo Nazis *are *extremists. 

A better comparison for Neo Nazis would be sympathisers of Daesh. Most supporters of Daesh never actually commit an act of terror, but they're buttholes all the same because of the sick ideology they sympathise with.
Same with the Neo Nazis.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> That's actually not true.  Maybe for some Neo-Nazis but the definition is so broad that many Fascists fall under that umbrella.
> -
> Many Fascists don't want genocide; many will deny the Holocaust but that doesn't mean they want genocide anymore or less than a Fascist who believes in the Holocaust and wants to avoid doing that in the future.
> -
> Amazing how complicated people can be when you don't shove them into an easily categorized group of people.


God the more you open your mouth about nazis the more I get disappointed in knowing you...


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> God the more you open your mouth about nazis the more I get disappointed in knowing you...


I think he understood that the first few times you told him. What are you trying to accomplish here?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I think he understood that the first few times you told him. What are you trying to accomplish here?


I'm not trying to accomplish anything. What do you do when you see a friend start talking about stuff that is so off the wall that your jaw drops and you're speechless?


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm not trying to accomplish anything. What do you do when you see a friend start talking about stuff that is so off the wall that your jaw drops and you're speechless?


If your friend trusts you enough with his past when he made bad choices in life then that means he wants to deepen his friendship with you.
Only someone close will trust you with that kind of information. 

Yes it's shocking, but aren't you glad he was able to move past that point in his life?


----------



## PimpNuttz (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> This is a combination of pointless conjecture (ignorance is not just an alt right trait, believe it or not), guilt by association, and genuine psychopaths.  The whole parts I bolded had literally nothing to do with Alt Right, and can be associated with genuine viewpoints, trolling, or exaggerated opinions.


Your political compasses mean fuck all by this point.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi. I am a Jew. I grew up with this shit. It makes me deeply frightened and a little nauseous to see these ideas not only reemerge, but actually be defended as not as bad as the last time. It makes my jaw drop to see the false equivalencies. The fact that everywhere these ideals are slowly, even sneakily gaining ground. I lie awake at night wondering when I'll be next if people don't start taking this seriously.

I commend everyone fighting against the spread and the misinformation, even if I don't always agree with everything said or done. I condemn anyone who would defend the ideologies that decimated my people and will likely do so again once the brown people are out of the way. Godwin's Law does not apply when the ideologies and tactics are literally 1 for 1.


----------



## Simo (Jul 26, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Hi. I am a Jew. I grew up with this shit. It makes me deeply frightened and a little nauseous to see these ideas not only reemerge, but actually be defended as not as bad as the last time. It makes my jaw drop to see the false equivalencies. The fact that everywhere these ideals are slowly, even sneakily gaining ground. I lie awake at night wondering when I'll be next if people don't start taking this seriously.
> 
> I commend everyone fighting against the spread and the misinformation, even if I don't always agree with everything said or done. I condemn anyone who would defend the ideologies that decimated my people and will likely do so again once the brown people are out of the way. Godwin's Law does not apply when the ideologies and tactics are literally 1 for 1.




Thank you for posting this. I am not a Jew, technically, as only my great grandfather was, the name changed at Ellis Island, to sound less Jewish. And so much of that side of my family, gone...no trace.

This tolerance of neo-Nazi views here makes me sick; it's something @Dragoneer needs to address.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> In this post you attempted to argue that Neo Nazis are a victim of societal prejudice, on the grounds that most are not extremists and that the bulk are being misjudged by the actions of a small number 'just like with Muslims'.
> 
> But you performed a slight of hand. This is a false comparison because, while only a minority of Muslims sympathise with extremist ideologies, _all_ Neo Nazis *are *extremists.
> 
> ...


Alright, I'm arguing in regards to the Alt Right as a general group.  You keep swinging it back to Neo Nazis as though that encompasses all of the Alt right.  I'm clarifying here and now; I am referring to Alt Right as a general group, any misunderstanding up to this point is excused between the two of us.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thank you for posting this. I am not a Jew, technically, as only my great grandfather was, the name changed at Ellis Island, to sound less Jewish. And so much of that side of my family, gone...no trace.
> 
> This tolerance of neo-Nazi views here makes me sick; it's something @Dragoneer needs to address.


I'm not tolerating Neo-Nazi views.  At all.
-
Unless if you define "tolerating" as "anything that isn't negative against" in which case I would rather be banned than be a drone without a mind or thought of their own regarding other ideologies.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Alright, I'm arguing in regards to the Alt Right as a general group.  You keep swinging it back to Neo Nazis as though that encompasses all of the Alt right.  I'm clarifying here and now; I am referring to Alt Right as a general group, any misunderstanding up to this point is excused between the two of us.


That should have been solidly clarified much sooner. :x


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *Litteraly everything in the bolded section is characteristic behavior of the alt-right.* Please explain to me what in that section is a valid viewpoint? Because their is nothing in that section that is not spawned of ignorance and bigotry, except my D&D campaign. That genuinely had some problems.


And that's a bunch of bullshit.  This is why you don't have people who've haven't interacted with Alt Right members define what Alt Right is.  Your one interaction and some internet trolls isn't enough for you to even have a clue about what a real Alt Right viewpoint or behavior is.  But if you insist on me breaking it down for you, phrase by phrase:
-
1. Gay Furries are probably the least likely to be Alt Right, even LESS likely to be a Neo-Nazi, especially since homosexuality is considered degenerate and_ gays were one of the victims during the Holocaust_.
2. Bathroom Bills are not inherently Alt Right.  The fact that you think so is why so much of this shit these days remind me of the Red Scare, except instead of Communists its Nazis.  We_ do not_ want to repeat the Red Scare days.  Believing that we shouldn't be forced to make accommodations for a fraction of a population isn't a shocking extremist belief.
3. Sargon of Akkad isn't even Alt Right.
4. The belief that Islam is inherently evil isn't an Alt Right belief.  You have liberals, plenty of them, who think that even the mild sects of Christianity are dangerous and inherently evil, Muslims included.  Again, screaming "Red Scare" by attributing things you don't believe in with the furthest possible political ideology in order to make your position seem more reasonable.  At this point you're probably more dangerous than the Neo Nazis, because at least we can accurately identify their dangers; you're not even aware that you're taking the same path as we did the Red Scare which made the whole country paranoid and persecuted people based on SUSPICION of being a Communist.  Do you not see even the slightest of parallels here?  Do you not see people mobbing on others for the mere suspicion of being Alt Right?  Only thing missing here is the governmental propaganda, then this would be point for point.
5. Believing that Black Lives Matter is a terrorist organization isn't Alt Right.  BLM has done a lot of bullshit, so people do associate them with terrorism for good reason.  Besides, being inaccurate or exaggerating isn't an Alt Right trait.
-
The rest of this is complaining, really.  Trollish behavior and ignorant beliefs aren't Alt Right qualities.  Do you* genuinely believe* that the Left has never Trolled or had ignorant beliefs?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thank you for posting this. I am not a Jew, technically, as only my great grandfather was, the name changed at Ellis Island, to sound less Jewish. And so much of that side of my family, gone...no trace.
> 
> This tolerance of neo-Nazi views here makes me sick; it's something @Dragoneer needs to address.


This is what makes me hesitant about making friends here. There's so many people who symapthize with literally the worst people in the world. What happened to not tolerating fucking nazis?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 27, 2018)

ALL OF THESE POLITICAL FIRES NEVER WOULD'VE HAPPENED IF CLUB PENGUIN NEVER SHUT DOWN.
WHY BLAME EACH OTHER WHEN WE SHOULD GO AFTER DISNEY


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> This is what makes me hesitant about making friends here. There's so many people who symapthize with literally the worst people in the world. What happened to not tolerating fucking nazis?



No one is tollerating Nazi's. Please read the posts before replying. XP


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> No one is tollerating Nazi's. Please read the posts before replying. XP


I have read the posts. 



Crimcyan said:


> ALL OF THESE POLITICAL FIRES NEVER WOULD'VE HAPPENED IF CLUB PENGUIN NEVER SHUT DOWN.
> WHY BLAME EACH OTHER WHEN WE SHOULD GO AFTER DISNEY


You know what. You're right. Fuck Disney! Bring back Club Penguin!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I have read the posts.
> 
> 
> You know what. You're right. Fuck Disney! Bring back Club Penguin!



And where has someone said that they tollerate Nazi's then?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> And where has someone said that they tollerate Nazi's then?


Blaze has.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Blaze has.


And where did he say that?

All I see is...



ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'm not tolerating Neo-Nazi views.  At all.



Like I said, read the forum. (this is directed at Ovi btw)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Like I said, read the forum. (this is directed at Ovi btw)


Oh, he reads. Understanding what is written however is an entirely different topic.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> And that's a bunch of bullshit.  This is why you don't have people who've haven't interacted with Alt Right members define what Alt Right is.  Your one interaction and some internet trolls isn't enough for you to even have a clue about what a real Alt Right viewpoint or behavior is.  But if you insist on me breaking it down for you, phrase by phrase:
> -
> 1. Gay Furries are probably the least likely to be Alt Right, even LESS likely to be a Neo-Nazi, especially since homosexuality is considered degenerate and_ gays were one of the victims during the Holocaust_.
> 2. Bathroom Bills are not inherently Alt Right.  The fact that you think so is why so much of this shit these days remind me of the Red Scare, except instead of Communists its Nazis.  We_ do not_ want to repeat the Red Scare days.  Believing that we shouldn't be forced to make accommodations for a fraction of a population isn't a shocking extremist belief.
> ...


1. Milo Yiannopoulos exists
2. I didn't know being able to use your gender appropriate bathroom was a special privilege, or are you going to deny the neuroscience and claim transgender people aren't real x. 
3. Sargon holds alt-right beliefs, punctuated with helicopter memes. He lacks self awareness, and got banned from twitter trying to chase the right wing extremists fanboys of his off with gay porn. 
4. I hate to tell you this, but liberals don't give a fuck about your religion unless you try to cram it down their throat. The fedora athiests mostly swung to the center or right.
5. People assosciate BLM with terrorism for "a good reason"? Are you fucking kidding me!?

Lets see what they have to say? 
https://altright.com/2017/08/11/what-it-means-to-be-alt-right/
Litteraly sitting here ticking off boxes with that social group.

www.google.com: A Terrifying Psychological Portrait of the Alt-Right

You are litteraly regurgitating libel about your political opponents to deflect from the fact people who self identify as alt right, that you assosciated with, actively held and hold these beliefs. Beliefs of bigotry and supremacy. To top it off, you assosciated a political activism movement with terrorism, and hopped on the transphobia bandwagon. The alt right is morally garbage, and radicalises less extreme individuals that latch on to the movement. 

Finally, note how they clarify that free speech should only extend to Europeans, since only Europeans would be citizens in their ethnostate.


----------



## Simo (Jul 27, 2018)

I feel ashamed to post here.

There is a lack of basic human feeling, sentiment.

I'll post anyhow but fuck neo nazis fuck the (intolerant) right....get out, go home.

and sorry, I don't swear hardly ever.


----------



## Cawdabra (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Ignoring a problem is rarely a solution, and refusing to acknowledge those who would ACTUALLY like to _*spread head*_ just lets the issue fester.





> spread head


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 27, 2018)

Maybe if we ignore the politics, it'll go away?


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

And the rest of the series so far:
The Alt-Right Playbook - YouTube


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> 1. Milo Yiannopoulos exists


He did say _least likely. _He never said they don't exist.


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> punctuated with helicopter memes











Cawdabra said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

*Your Political Compass*
*Economic Left/Right: -5.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.92*





This is what I got after taking the test. Now you all know where I stand I guess.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> I feel ashamed to post here.
> 
> There is a lack of basic human feeling, sentiment.



This is getting to be an issue for me on the forums.  While I can try to stay out of the political threads and not stir things, it gets to a point where some of the attitudes expressed on here have me questioning whether this is really the company I want to keep. 
Though there are also still some fine, mischevious and thoughtful furs who I don't see elsewhere, which is what keeps me around.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That should have been solidly clarified much sooner. :x



I feel suspicious that Blaze is only claiming that, while he _actually_ typed 'neo nazi', that he _meant_ to type 'alt right' because he has realised that nobody is going to tolerate apologetics on behalf of neo nazism. S:

I think it's a rather pointless distinction to make anyway, because 'alt right'_ is_ just a transparent attempt at rebranding white supremacist ideologies with a less toxic image. 
The Alt right movement was founded by Richard Spencer, who is himself a neo nazi:
Alt-right - Wikipedia


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey Blaze, I think this would be a point for you to stop replying. Things are only getting worse from this point, and a lot of people are getting really upset from this. Maybe just leave this thread alone and stop because I don't want to see you get banned. If you aren't going to listen to them, at least listen to me please.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel suspicious that Blaze is only claiming that, while he _actually_ typed 'neo nazi', that he _meant_ to type 'alt right' because he has realised that nobody is going to tolerate apologetics on behalf of neo nazism. S:
> 
> I think it's a rather pointless distinction to make anyway, because 'alt right'_ is_ just a transparent attempt at rebranding white supremacist ideologies with a less toxic image.
> The Alt right movement was founded by Richard Spencer, who is himself a neo nazi:
> Alt-right - Wikipedia



"The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely-connected and somewhat ill-defined[1]grouping of white supremacists/white nationalists, neo-Nazis, neo-fascists, neo-Confederates, Holocaust deniers, and other far-right[2][3][4] fringe hate groups.[5][6]"

The definition on the very site you're using says its ill-defined.  But if that isnt good enough for you, then how do you want me to define it?

Should I just say Far Right?  What term should I use that will make you happy?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Blaze, I think this would be a point for you to stop replying. Things are only getting worse from this point, and a lot of people are getting really upset from this. Maybe just leave this thread alone and stop because I don't want to see you get banned. If you aren't going to listen to them, at least listen to me please.



I'm not gonna lie about what a group believes just because that group is deplorable, nor am I going to stand for being called a Neo Nazi Sympathizer, when I've stated numerous times that I am not one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> "The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely-connected and somewhat ill-defined[1]grouping of white supremacists/white nationalists, neo-Nazis, neo-fascists, neo-Confederates, Holocaust deniers, and other far-right[2][3][4] fringe hate groups.[5][6]"
> 
> The definition on the very site you're using says its ill-defined.  But if that isnt good enough for you, then how do you want me to define it?
> 
> Should I just say Far Right?  What term should I use that will make you happy?



I think the fact that *you yourself* typed 'Neo Nazi' in several posts, before saying that you_ really _meant 'Alt right' all along is telling enough about what the Alt right actually is; a rebrand for racism.

I don't think you should be claiming that _any_ of the groups listed in wikipedia's definition of alt right are victims of a social prejudice that unfairly maligns them as extreme. 
Whether it be white supremacy, holocaust denial or far right. Those are *all* extremist ideologies and the general public is* correct *to perceive them as such.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

This is also useful to any people who might be confused by all this:


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel suspicious that Blaze is only claiming that, while he _actually_ typed 'neo nazi', that he _meant_ to type 'alt right' because he has realised that nobody is going to tolerate apologetics on behalf of neo nazism. S:





ResolutionBlaze said:


> Nobody here is making an ethical argument for their case. You realize people believe all sorts of fucked up shit without being prosecuted, right?





ResolutionBlaze said:


> Yes I've spoken to Neo Nazis.  That's why, unlike you, I dont ignorantly assume that just because someone holds a radical viewpoint or controversial opinion means they would commit crimes to achieve their ideals.
> Just because I have spoken to Neo Nazis doesnt mean I welcome or support their views.





ResolutionBlaze said:


> I never defended Neo Nazis. I only said they arent always violent.





			
				Slytherin Umbreon said:
			
		

> ...Stupid witch hunting bullshit...
> 
> The whole point of this shit is to make someone a nazi .-.
> 
> This stupid thread gets posts every 1-5 minutes .-.


Also for the benfit of those recently joining.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Now can we get more activity in some of the threads that people actually want to be here?
-coughminecough-


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'm not gonna lie about what a group believes just because that group is deplorable, nor am I going to stand for being called a Neo Nazi Sympathizer, when I've stated numerous times that I am not one.


Mate. This entire thread is basically bait. Like the mecha derg said, stop replying.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

David Drake said:


> This is also useful to any people who might be confused by all this:


I guess this cat's a fascist then, eh?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 27, 2018)

David Drake said:


> This is also useful to any people who might be confused by all this:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Also for the benfit of those recently joining.



So this discussion evolved when Resolution was offended that I compared NeoNazis to islamic extremists.
He insisted that normal muslims would be a better comparison for NeoNazis, because normal muslims are the victims of unfair social prejudice.

Here's his repsonse to me when I suggested that neonazis deserve no sympathy:


ResolutionBlaze said:


> So who are we to assume their innocence in anything?  They're_ Neo-Nazis_.  They don't deserve any sympathy.... which is ironic that the Nazis used that exact same tactic against other groups so hey, maybe we are closer to being a Nazi than we care to admit; we just hide it behind "Justice" or "Social Justice" or "Vigilante Justice".



He made it very clear that he specifically thinks it is unfair to assume neo nazis are nasty people, and accused society of using the 'same tactics' against neo nazis as those that the Third Reich used against social minorities.


So this is why I think his protests that he isn't defending them are insincere.

You can't set about explaining why you think neo nazis are victims of social prejudice in the same way as the nazis' victims and then honestly expect people to believe you when you say you're not advocating sympathy for them.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 27, 2018)

David Drake said:


> This is also useful to any people who might be confused by all this:



I've seen this video before.  It's not very good because it doesnt even clarify or specify.  Basically says ambiguity is enough to accuse someone of harboring alt right beliefs.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

According to that video I'm using fascist symbolism because I like pepe the frog. That's a very accurate way of labeling people I guess.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> According to that video I'm using fascist symbolism because I like pepe the frog. That's a very accurate way of labeling people I guess.



Ironic that Pepe The Frog actually became an Alt Right symbol when the Anti Defamation League labeled it as one.

Almost as though senselessly labeling memes and trivial opinions as Alt Right actually gives them more power than they deserve :thinkingface:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> According to that video I'm using fascist symbolism because I like pepe the frog. That's a very accurate way of labeling people I guess.



Did you actually watch the video? Because that is the exact opposite of what she argues.

She argues that fascists have appropriates a variety of symbols that are commonly used by normal people in order to provide themselves with plausible deniability and that this makes it difficult to confidently identify somebody as having fascist beliefs just because they posted a pepe meme.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Did you actually watch the video? Because that is the exact opposite of what she argues.
> 
> She argues that fascists have appropriates a variety of symbols that are commonly used by normal people in order to provide themselves with plausible deniability and that this makes it difficult to confidently identify somebody as having fascist beliefs just because they posted a pepe meme.



I mean I could only listen to it so far, when she started saying that the OK hand, milk glass and pepe the frog were used as a "secret symbols that the normies won't recognize". I can't take anyone who uses the word "normie" seriously.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Fun fact, the alt-right deliberate tried to get the media to call pepe a hate symbol as a "gotcha", and succeeded because if it walks like a duck....

The alt-right appropriates things from meme culture in order to garner moderate membership.

The alt-right uses normie frequently. They did the same thing with pepe as with other symbols. Call it a hate symbol and use it in that context until the media bites. It's a self-fullfilling phrophecy, but they think they trolled the media.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I've seen this video before.  It's not very good because it doesnt even clarify or specify.  Basically says ambiguity is enough to accuse someone of harboring alt right beliefs.



What you said is not what the video says. What you said is what the video says those on the far right want centrists to believe leftists think. It is clear from everything you said that you are either a sympathizer pushing an agenda OR someone who is ignorant of the implications of what you're trying to reason for. I really hope it's the latter, but either way others here have refuted you better than I and will respectfully extracate myself from directly addressing you further.



Rimna said:


> According to that video I'm using fascist symbolism because I like pepe the frog. That's a very accurate way of labeling people I guess.



I used to like Pepe before the fascists got their hands on him. He used to mean something good and sweet and now they ruined him. Like they ruin every otherwise good thing they appropriate.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I mean I could only listen to it so far, when she started saying that the OK hand, milk glass and pepe the frog were used as a "secret symbols that the normies won't recognize". I can't take anyone who uses the word "normie" seriously.



So the answer to my question was no, you stopped watching it.
Explains why you got her position completely backwards. S:

Contrapoints has, in my view, correctly pointed out that the alt-right has deliberately created a blurry line between genuine fascist sentiments and edgy jokes.
They do this because it enables them to openly signal their support for the alt right to one another on the internet and identify possible new recruits, without being banned from social media sites for using overt fascist symbols.
It's a form of camouflage.

This is why I am particularly worried that users like Yakamaru defended their choice to describe acts like painting a Swastika on a Jew's front door as 'just funny trolling'.
The alt-right has seemingly muddied the waters so much that some people can't even tell the difference between edgy humour and actual hate crimes anymore.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> He did say _least likely. _He never said they don't exist.


If we are going to post memes about political violence;


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I mean I could only listen to it so far, when she started saying that the OK hand, milk glass and pepe the frog were used as a "secret symbols that the normies won't recognize". I can't take anyone who uses the word "normie" seriously.


I'm not even white but I guess I'm a white supremacist because I like milk 


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If we are going to post memes about political violence;


I've not seen that one before. I quite like it


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> I'm not even white but I guess I'm a white supremacist because I like milk


That's not how that symbol is used in context and you know it, especially since you enjoy posting memes about throwing your political opponents out of a helicopter. Not to mention all of your evertly bigoted posts since I've joined, and general willingness to defend fascism.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That's not how that symbol is used in context and you know it, especially since you enjoy posting memes about throwing your political opponents out of a helicopter. Not to mention all of your evertly bigoted posts since I've joined, and general willingness to defend fascism.


Bigot? Defending fascism? I am shocked and appalled by such statements


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Bigot? Defending fascism? I am shocked and appalled by such statements


Hahahahahahaha! Just because your profile is locked so I can't easily quote all your bullshit isn't going to wipe anyone's memory.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So the answer to my question was no, you stopped watching it.
> Explains why you got her position completely backwards. S:
> 
> Contrapoints has, in my view, correctly pointed out that the alt-right has deliberately created a blurry line between genuine fascist sentiments and edgy jokes.
> ...



Well I tend to avoid these "new age" political talks because they make no sense to me. When someone says "nazis and fascists" I think back to 1945 and before, and when someone says "the left" I picture how my country was during communism, not "social justice warriors".  I guess the way people view politics in america and most of europe is vastly different from the way I, and most people I know IRL, see things. 

And for anyone curious - whenever I take that political compass test, I get almost dead center, with 1 point to the left and just like a 0.1 point in authoritarian. I genuinely don't care at all what someone's political views are, as long as they're not hurting anybody.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Hahahahahahaha! Just because your profile is locked so I can't easily quote all your bullshit isn't going to wipe anyone's memory.


But that's been private for as long as I can remember! You're being quite offensive with such heavy accusations you know. That's not nice


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Well I tend to avoid these "new age" political talks because they make no sense to me. When someone says "nazis and fascists" I think back to 1945 and before, and when someone says "the left" I picture how my country was during communism, not "social justice warriors".  I guess the way people view politics in america and most of europe is vastly different from the way I, and most people I know IRL, see things.
> 
> And for anyone curious - whenever I take that political compass test, I get almost dead center, with 1 point to the left and just like a 0.1 point in authoritarian. I genuinely don't care at all what someone's political views are, as long as they're not hurting anybody.



So I'm going to argue that the political compass test is an irrelevance. It's confusing that people think that the answers they submit to an online personality test are more credible than what they actually say and do. 
For example, I would be able to submit answers to that test in a way that made me fall in any of the squares I wanted. What exactly am I proving other than that I know how to manipulate the position of a dot on a graph? S: 


Anyway, unfortunately there's a very long history of NeoNazi activity in Europe and the United States, and unsurprisingly it continues up until the modern day. 
White supremacy has effectively been the longest and most enduring form of domestic terrorism in western countries, so I don't know why anybody is under the impression that it all disappeared on VE day.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Well I tend to avoid these "new age" political talks because they make no sense to me. When someone says "nazis and fascists" I think back to 1945 and before, and when someone says "the left" I picture how my country was during communism, not "social justice warriors".  I guess the way people view politics in america and most of europe is vastly different from the way I, and most people I know IRL, see things.
> 
> And for anyone curious - whenever I take that political compass test, I get almost dead center, with 1 point to the left and just like a 0.1 point in authoritarian. I genuinely don't care at all what someone's political views are, as long as they're not hurting anybody.



The fascists have never gone away. They just went into hiding. They've always popped up in the decades since the fall of the third reich but never to the prominance they are now using similar tactics to how they gained power in the 30s with a modern technological bent. And Stalinist Communism was a perversion of those leftist ideologies by a dictator who gamed everyone for power (I'm not 100% sold on systems inspired by Marxism without tweaking and clarification because it can be just as easily exploited as Capitalist systems, but there's parts we need to try and incorporate in a way that doesn't undermine the intent).

That's why educating yourself is more important. As I've stated elsewhere the Left can be annoying and unfocused at its worst but the Right is outright dangerous to a lot of people.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Anyway, unfortunately there's a very long history of NeoNazi activity in Europe and the United States, and unsurprisingly it continues up until the modern day.
> White supremacy has effectively been the longest and most enduring form of domestic terrorism in western countries, so I don't know why anybody is under the impression that it all disappeared on VE day.



I never said I believed "white supremacy" has ended. What I said is that these terms make no sense to me, the way people use them now. I guess I'm naive or misguided, or can't properly write down what I truly meant to say.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

David Drake said:


> The fascists have never gone away. They just went into hiding. They've always popped up in the decades since the fall of the third reich but never to the prominance they are now using similar tactics to how they gained power in the 30s with a modern technological bent. And Stalinist Communism was a perversion of those leftist ideologies by a dictator who gamed everyone for power (I'm not 100% sold on systems inspired by Marxism without tweaking and clarification because it can be just as easily exploited as Capitalist systems, but there's parts we need to try and incorporate in a way that doesn't undermine the intent).
> 
> That's why educating yourself is more important. As I've stated elsewhere the Left can be annoying and unfocused at its worst but the Right is outright dangerous to a lot of people.


SO WHAT I AM ANNOYING?!?!?!?  (I am Democrat and a Liberal by the way.)


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I'm not gonna lie about what a group believes just because that group is deplorable, nor am I going to stand for being called a Neo Nazi Sympathizer, when I've stated numerous times that I am not one.


If you defend Nazis, you are a Nazi sympathizer.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

David Drake said:


> That's why educating yourself is more important. As I've stated elsewhere the Left can be annoying and unfocused at its worst but the Right is outright dangerous to a lot of people.


I'm tired of these generalized accusations about Right wingers. I find it insulting that you claim that I'm dangerous to you or others. You might have meant to say that the "Extreme Right" is dangerous, and that is understandable, but people on the Right like me aren't out to get you.

To think I thought we were making progress on putting politics a side, and then out of nowhere I get called dangerous. I try my best to get along with all of you here, and I debate you civilly and do my best to understand you. I like a lot of the people on the left here, but hearing things like this really upsets me, and makes it feel like there's no point in even trying. The main conservative party I'm a part of does not support racism or white supremacy, no matter how much some of those idiots who try to take shelter in our group make it seem. That's the extreme Right, who I wan't nothing to do with, and who are despised by more people on the Right than you think.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

"Personally even I think Pence is a bit much. Like,* I don't care about whether or not rights are given*, but shock therapy's a bit far"


Oblique Lynx said:


> And
> View attachment 34665





Oblique Lynx said:


> Ya know, this is pretty well why I massively dislike pride month. It seems like everywhere is just plastered with the stuff during the month. Bigger reason than the marches that I always found so gaudy and obnoxious


@international right to asylum


Oblique Lynx said:


> Except it _is _a federal crime to do so. Internationally, such an inane law grants impunity for it, which should be abolished.
> 
> It's not racist to state that someone breaking a federal law deserves to be punished.


@democratic amendments to extend anti-discrimination to trans folk/sjws


Oblique Lynx said:


> They influenced pointless debates that allowed the ruling majority to point fingers at the minority and vilify them. Wasting time, money and making reasonable people look like monsters by their own government


"Well, generally a more traditional view on social issues mixed in with belief of the needs of one's country coming before any other. Of note, at least more presonally, there's the need for keeping a relatively strong military force and a government that has a good bit more power than what is current.

Personal views on the matter:

Limiting immigration but not halting it. Rather, ensuring a strict and thorough process that _must _be followed.* They must be of some use or potential use*
Refuge can be considered but, again, must be a thorough process and ensure those that seek it are eligible. If one crosses illegally then they should lose any right for future consideration into the country on the grounds of refuge
*One's country and its needs comes before others. *This applies to immigrants provided they've come legally
*The keeping of traditional gender roles to an extent in regards to families.* I acknowledge that studies have been done with same sex couples and their children not really differing in things like test scores
*Acceptance that the government having a bit more of a watchful eye is necessary to help ensure safety within the country*
Abolishing asinine legislation like affirmative action and instead instating tougher penalties on those found to be actively discriminating in a workplace setting
More emphasis on punishing criminals
Tougher laws and punishments with regards to illegal drugs *such as weed*. Preferably banning alcohol and tobacco as well
Staying consistent with rulings and labeling of criminals"
"A good place to start is to ensure that families remain whole. I'm not so much sure if it's psychopaths that come from this, but I do know that sociopaths form when there's a lacking father figure in the household; generally the males that develop into sociopaths because of that 1-sided bit."


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

You fall squarly into the low extremist populist category of alt-righters by ideals, if not membership.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> "Personally even I think Pence is a bit much. Like,* I don't care about whether or not rights are given*, but shock therapy's a bit far"
> 
> 
> @international right to asylum
> ...


"I'm not alt-right." Political compass put out in public as authoritatian right. Okay Hitler


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

I meant the ideologies and the policies that come from them. 

And you frightened me for a minute, Misha, I didn't realize you were quoting.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> "I'm not alt-right." Political compass put out in public as authoritatian right. Okay Hitler



And that doesn't help. It's a bit hyperbolic, and a fascist can easily use it to convince others that it and any comparison is not worth thinking about

Yes it scared me too, but it's a red flag not a manifesto. Yet.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> SO WHAT I AM ANNOYING?!?!?!?  (I am Democrat and a Liberal by the way.)


I actually like you. You're pretty fun to be around. Please stay.


David Drake said:


> I meant the ideologies and the policies that come from them.
> 
> And you frightened me for a minute, Misha, I didn't realize you were quoting.


Could you please elaborate what ideologies and policies conservatives have that are dangerous to people so I can help you distinguish what people like me believe from what the far right believes. I wan't to have an understanding with you so there's no negativity between us.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> SO WHAT I AM ANNOYING?!?!?!?  (I am Democrat and a Liberal by the way.)


You get a flipper. That's a passing grade in my book. :3


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

UGH! YOU NO THINK LIKE BLUE MAN TRIBE. ME SMASH! EVIL! BAD!


----------



## ShyFox (Jul 27, 2018)

This place seems to be full of threads in which people throw hatred out at one another. I’m quite surprised I must say, I did not expect a furry forum to have this amount of belittling and political discussion. It is a bit disheartening to see users attacking and defaming one another. Neither the left nor the right ends of the political scale are innocent of heinous beliefs and actions. I must stress that conservatism and liberalism are merely two separate ideologies. They are two separate ways to approach the same situation; stemming from a different set of morals and core belief systems. It is wholly unfair to generalize any political belief system as they are not a collective group of peoples, but are in fact, a label used to roughly describe any given individual’s leanings. It would be nicer to see less hatred being thrown at either side as if a different ideology is the bane of one another’s existence.
The world needs a variety of political ideologies. One side that is too far extreme is no good, and would lead to regression rather than what everyone should truly seek: progression. Humans will never get along perfectly. It is quite like attempting to fit puzzle pieces that do not go together. That simply does not work. However, we must instead try our best to put said puzzle together by upholding laws, equality, morals, and principles of tolerance. Until people can learn to stop demonizing the side that is opposing them, we cannot truly progress as a society. Things will only work when we work together, and we (this forum) are a microcosm or the real world. If the behavior here when it comes to politics is reflective of the entirety of the world’s (or applicable places) politics, we surely will slip into warfare soon. Hence, despite being a new user, and relatively unaware of the in’s and out’s of this forum, recommend that all of us take a step back before playing the blame game.

@Ovi the Dragon I must ask if it was truly necessary to call that user Hitler? No disrespect toward you, but that seems to be a bit harsh. I have not seen this user do anything that could be even slightly comparable to Hitler. I do sincerely apologize if this is stepping over my bounds here.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

I knew the fandom had assholes in it, but shit I thought they meant regular assholes.
I can't believe what a shithole this place became in just under 4 weeks.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Le Trash Fox said:


> to endure


Very fitting typo.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> If you defend Nazis, you are a Nazi sympathizer.



When did I defend Nazis?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> When did I defend Nazis?


You litteraly tried to defend neo-nazis and their offshoots just a few pages back.


ResolutionBlaze said:


> So who are we to assume their innocence in anything?  They're_ Neo-Nazis_.  They don't deserve any sympathy.... which is ironic that the Nazis used that exact same tactic against other groups so hey, maybe we are closer to being a Nazi than we care to admit; we just hide it behind "Justice" or "Social Justice" or "Vigilante Justice".
> 
> Yes.  Because, again, unlike yourself, I actually take interest into_ why_ they hold certain beliefs and I don't think forcing them into hiding isn't doing us any favors, because the moment they get brave enough after a period of being in the dark, they strike hard.*  I also thought they were a lesser evil compared to SJWs at the time, though I'm recently finding out that the divide between furries isn't just in the extreme ends, but in general.*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Le Trash Fox said:


> Your meme is smol, and unintelligible. The Volunteer Dumpsterfire Brigade appreciates your donation of a fire blanket, but do bear in mind we need them to be somewhat larger.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

ShyFox said:


> This place seems to be full of threads in which people throw hatred out at one another. I’m quite surprised I must say, I did not expect a furry forum to have this amount of belittling and political discussion. It is a bit disheartening to see users attacking and defaming one another. Neither the left nor the right ends of the political scale are innocent of heinous beliefs and actions. I must stress that conservatism and liberalism are merely two separate ideologies. They are two separate ways to approach the same situation; stemming from a different set of morals and core belief systems. It is wholly unfair to generalize any political belief system as they are not a collective group of peoples, but are in fact, a label used to roughly describe any given individual’s leanings. It would be nicer to see less hatred being thrown at either side as if a different ideology is the bane of one another’s existence.
> The world needs a variety of political ideologies. One side that is too far extreme is no good, and would lead to regression rather than what everyone should truly seek: progression. Humans will never get along perfectly. It is quite like attempting to fit puzzle pieces that do not go together. That simply does not work. However, we must instead try our best to put said puzzle together by upholding laws, equality, morals, and principles of tolerance. Until people can learn to stop demonizing the side that is opposing them, we cannot truly progress as a society. Things will only work when we work together, and we (this forum) are a microcosm or the real world. If the behavior here when it comes to politics is reflective of the entirety of the world’s (or applicable places) politics, we surely will slip into warfare soon. Hence, despite being a new user, and relatively unaware of the in’s and out’s of this forum, recommend that all of us take a step back before playing the blame game.
> 
> @Ovi the Dragon I must ask if it was truly necessary to call that user Hitler? No disrespect toward you, but that seems to be a bit harsh. I have not seen this user do anything that could be even slightly comparable to Hitler. I do sincerely apologize if this is stepping over my bounds here.


It's hyperbolic as fuck but I mean when you yourself are okay with posting something calling yourself a far right authoritarian, something isn't quie right.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> When did I defend Nazis?


Nuetral is evil in a world where everything is black and white.

@Misha Bordiga Zahradník
If Genocide can win on a fair platform, there's a lot more wrong then just Nazis.



ShyFox said:


> This place seems to be full of threads in which people throw hatred out at one another.


It's not even. There are only the two for now, it's just that they don't seem to want to do anything else but air dirty laundry and try to witch hunt someone into getting banned.
We're fucking artists and roleplayers and shitposters. We could be doing literally anything, but someone just keeps moving from one fight straight into starting the next one. .-.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

Apparently some people on the left are sith lords.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> "Personally even I think Pence is a bit much. Like,* I don't care about whether or not rights are given*, but shock therapy's a bit far"
> 
> 
> @international right to asylum
> ...


Correct I have said those things, but I haven't defended fascism. So you're still being quite rude with such a claim. Almost like you're trying to slander my name



Ovi the Dragon said:


> "I'm not alt-right." Political compass put out in public as authoritatian right. Okay Hitler


I'm actually closer to Thatcher. Hitler was much closer to the middle according to the compass


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Apparently some people on the left are sith lords.







That and equality for everyone!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

To my friends on the left.....

When I said we conservatives don't welcome Nazis or white supremacists, I meant it. We don't like them using us as their platform to promote their ideas. They may say they are conservative, but they really aren't, at least not in my eyes and most others. While it's easier to fight them when you are on the left, we on the right have to deal with the ones who take shelter in our community, leaving us with the responsibility of filtering out the rational and reasonable, from the violent and hateful. It's not easy, but it has to be done.

I brought an example of how we deal with the ones who try to sneak in to our gatherings for their own benefit, and for your personal entertainment of course.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015619258326319104


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> To the people on the left.....
> 
> When I said we conservatives don't welcome Nazis or white supremacists, I meant it. We don't like them using us as their platform to promote their ideas. They may say they are conservative, but they really aren't, at least not in my eyes and most others. While it's easier to fight them when you are on the left, we on the right have to deal with the ones who take shelter in our community, leaving us with the responsibility of filtering out the rational and reasonable, from the violent and hateful. It's not easy, but it has to be done.
> 
> ...


That and it is depressing to see the party of Lincoln being hijack by said white supremacists, and corrupting the original party message.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Apparently some people on the left are sith lords.





Le Trash Fox said:


>





KimberVaile said:


>



Funny you compare leftists to an explicity fascist (right-wing) theocracy that came to power by using a false flag war against a group of "greedy aliens," written by a man currently in an interracial marriage.

Almost as funny as antifeminists using as the symbol for their "realization" a concept from a film about a computer nerd that gets woke by a multicultural band with a black leader and a female warroir, written and directed by two trans women.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> That and equality for everyone!


What kind of equality tho? 

I want equality of ice cream. Everyone gets ice cream if they so wish!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Funny you compare leftists to an explicity fascist (right-wing) theocracy that came to power by using a false flag war against a group of "greedy aliens," written by a man currently in an interracial marriage.
> 
> Almost as funny as antifeminists using as the symbol for their "realization" a concept from a film about a computer nerd that gets woke by a multicultural band with a black leader and a female warroir, written and directed by two trans women.


That and the Sith empire is a full blown Social Darwinism at its core.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

@Infrarednexus If users on the political right really rejected the politics of hate, then they wouldn't support a whitehouse that came to power on the promise of a Muslim ban, or who defends a NeoNazi vigil as having 'fine people' among their numbers.

You guys need to sit down and think about_ why _far right extremists find the Trump train so attractive in the first place.



David Drake said:


> Funny you compare leftists to an explicity fascist (right-wing) theocracy that came to power by using a false flag war against a group of "greedy aliens," written by a man currently in an interracial marriage.
> 
> Almost as funny as antifeminists using as the symbol for their "realization" a concept from a film about a computer nerd that gets woke by a multicultural band with a black leader and a female warroir, written and directed by two trans women.



So David has a point here.

It is well known that the Empire in star wars is a deliberate parody of the Third Reich:
Star Wars - Wikipedia

_So much_ so that it actually makes the story of star wars a bit boring, in my view.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Funny you compare leftists to an explicity fascist (right-wing) theocracy that came to power by using a false flag war against a group of "greedy aliens," written by a man currently in an interracial marriage.
> 
> Almost as funny as antifeminists using as the symbol for their "realization" a concept from a film about a computer nerd that gets woke by a multicultural band with a black leader and a female warroir, written and directed by two trans women.



Lmao, chill out, I'm just insulting a particular mentality some leftists are displaying at the current moment. The keyword being some, you're the one who made the full blown jump to leftists as a whole being like the Galactic Empire, behaving almost like there is a kernel of truth to it, lol. Keep in mind, all I did was make a joke, nothing more.  It's not my fault some people on the left are on a witch hunt. Though, if it makes you feel better, I'll be glad to poke fun at the right when they do something as explicitly stupid.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I brought an example of how we deal with the ones who try to sneak in to our gatherings for their own benefit, and for your personal entertainment of course.


Disclaimer: This post is a meme, and does not accurately reflect Ifrarednesus' political beliefs.
Please consult your doctor before consuming Infrarednexus and ,more importantly, don't forget to record it fr our later arousal.
Side effects of Infraredneus include but are not limited to:
-Termination
-Homo/Bisexuality
-Mind control
-and cybernetic enhancement.
If you begin experiencing any of these side effects while on Infrarednexus, it's probably too late for you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

WEE WOO! WEEE WOOO!
DID YOU JUST MAKE A POST THAT POKES FUN AT MY POLITICAL TRIBE?
GET OVER HERE YOU NAZI FONDLING PIECE OF GARBAGE!

I
WILL
END
YOU


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> @Infrarednexus If users on the political right really rejected the politics of hate, then they wouldn't support a whitehouse that came to power on the promise of a Muslim ban, or who defends a NeoNazi vigil as having 'fine people' among their numbers.
> 
> You guys need to sit down and think about_ why _far right extremists find the Trump train so attractive in the first place.


Not only that, but also his gross lack of respect for authority, and his own government. The Republican party should stand for not only Lincolns message, but also military and law enforcement. (Though I am Democrat and Liberal I very much support those willing to sacrifice their lives for our country.) it is particularly frustrating when I see any Republicans support a president that does not care about his party's own core values.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


>


"Only the Sith deals in absolutes.."

You either love ice cream or you're my sworn enemy. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> @Infrarednexus If users on the political right really rejected the politics of hate, then they wouldn't support a whitehouse that came to power on the promise of a Muslim ban, or who defends a NeoNazi vigil as having 'fine people' among their numbers.
> 
> You guys need to sit down and think about_ why _far right extremists find the Trump train so attractive in the first place.


I understand our flaws, but I feel this is another generalization. I and many others never favored Trump or a lot of his ideas, nor Hillary's. They both seemed unfit to run the country in my opinion, but it was one or the other. I'm critical of Trumps decisions just like you, and many of the actions he has taken. I don't think he should be the representation of our country. I personally think he is a buffoon.

That said, I'm not well informed enough on the travel ban to make a solid opinion, but judging by the controversy it has caused, I will assume it was a poorly made decision. As for the NeoNazi vigil consisting of fine people, if Trump really did say that, than he can kiss my ass.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

A. www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of FASCISM
B. Being like margeret thatcher, who all but tried to outlaw unions, supress the Irish vote and free speech, and supported the FRU's frankly terrorist actions and support of anti Irish extremists in the occupied counties isn't something to be proud of.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I understand our flaws, but this is another generalization. I and many others never favored Trump or a lot of his ideas, nor Hillary's. They both seemed unfit to run the country in my opinionn, but it was one or the other. I'm critical of Trumps decisions just like you, and many of the actions he has taken. I don't think he should be the representation of our country. I personally think he is a buffoon.
> 
> That said, I'm not well informed enough on the Travel ban to make a solid opinion, but judging by the controversy it has caused, I will assume it was a poorly made decision. As for the NeoNazi vigil consisting of fine people, if Trump really did say that, than he can kiss my ass.


You see you aren't always right about shit, but I have a lot of genuine respect for you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

Le Trash Fox said:


> By posting my political tribe you have _*explicitly stated *_that your tribe is allied with the known _*mecha supremicist *_Infrarednexus, and the rest of your post is an obvious _*call to genocide *_against those that would insult you and your supremacist cronies.
> 
> I see your game KimberVaile, i see it clear *as *day.



Well if *that's *what you believe, then shoot me!
*Two!*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Time to offend everyone:




My main.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Time to offend everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









You're dead to me, bruh. 

Overwatch is overrated anyway. :3


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

I agree, OW is trash. *airhorn*


----------



## Marcl (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm not going to talk about Nazis... I'm not going to talk about Nazis... I'm not going to talk about Nazi... OK, I'm good.

OK, some bright insights for the future discussions...

(A) To have a disussion you need someone to discuss with. If there's only one side, then you have an echo chamber.
*(B) Truth doesn't lie neither in the middle, nor in the between. It lies where it lies.* And it doesn't really care about any of your views.*
(C) If one side doesn't have a representation, then the* Devil's advocate *is needed. As some of you seem not to understant the term. The Devil's advocate is there to provide a fair view of one side and by definition does not agree with that side. It's like a philosopher outlining prinicples of various movements.
(D) The person that takes such approach should state that on the top of EVERY post. You know '*I'm the Devil's advocate here*'...

*) W. Barotszewski. (Properly atrributted thanks to @HistoricalyIncorrect )


Spoiler: I'm terrible with names. Let my mistake stay for my shame



*) I'm pretty sure that's Mazowiecki's words. Our first PM after the fall of the communism. @HistoricalyIncorrect help me out here.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

I am Kimber Vaile and I herbry declare that I follow by the political ideology of Kimberism. 
To follow Kimberism, you must be eschew all political tribalism and give copious amounts of attention to my rear end.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 27, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> I agree, OW is trash. *airhorn*


Played three times during free weekends... Bored after the second one. Belongs here.

_Checks e-mail...
_
Oh, no Blizzards organized another free weekend.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

I see @Yakamaru is still being an ass, and changed his profile picture to be offensive. Though I almost mistook it for a posadist dolphin.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I see @Yakamaru is still being an ass, and changed his profile picture to be offensive. Though I almost mistook it for a posadist dolphin.


Love you too, bruh. Even if we often disagree.

*flaps his fins a little*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Played three times during free weekends... Bored after the second one. Belongs here.
> 
> _Checks e-mail...
> _
> Oh, no Blizzards organized another free weekend.


I might have to change my main to the fucking hamster. It's way too much fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Played three times during free weekends... Bored after the second one. Belongs here.
> 
> _Checks e-mail...
> _
> Oh, no Blizzards organized another free weekend.


Wait. When? Don't tell me it's THIS fucking weekend?

But I'm away then. D:


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

Le Trash Fox said:


> I thought my duty was to protect *this forum* from the storm. I was wrong. I have to protect it from *you!*


Gentlemen, *welcome *to Furaffinity Forums.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> A. www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of FASCISM
> B. Being like margeret thatcher, who all but tried to outlaw unions, supress the Irish vote and free speech, and supported the FRU's frankly terrorist actions and support of anti Irish extremists in the occupied counties isn't something to be proud of.


My there is a little overlap, but do tell me where I've defended fascism! You're really being a very rude person who's skirting around and slinging libel without showing . And you see, it's not Hitler, so it's no where near as bad as what Ovi tried to make it seem!


----------



## Marcl (Jul 27, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Gentlemen, *welcome *to Furaffinity Forums.


Oh, how dare you to such rudly assume the title our visitors would like to be addressed with.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> To my friends on the left.....
> 
> When I said we conservatives don't welcome Nazis or white supremacists, I meant it. We don't like them using us as their platform to promote their ideas. They may say they are conservative, but they really aren't, at least not in my eyes and most others. While it's easier to fight them when you are on the left, we on the right have to deal with the ones who take shelter in our community, leaving us with the responsibility of filtering out the rational and reasonable, from the violent and hateful. It's not easy, but it has to be done.
> 
> ...


If the right actually hated these people then they need to actually speak up about their disgust with white supremecists. Like banning them from running for the Republican party. But guess what? They won't because those are people who will vote for them. Until I see people on the right outspokenly driving neo-nazis out, I am not convinced.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> My there is a little overlap, but do tell me where I've defended fascism! You're really being a very rude person who's skirting around and slinging libel without showing . And you see, it's not Hitler, so it's no where near as bad as what Ovi tried to make it seem!


An authoritarian has no place in modern society.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Gentlemen, *welcome *to Furaffinity Forums.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> An authoritarian has no place in modern society.


Sure we do!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> To my friends on the left.....
> 
> When I said we conservatives don't welcome Nazis or white supremacists, I meant it. We don't like them using us as their platform to promote their ideas. They may say they are conservative, but they really aren't, at least not in my eyes and most others. While it's easier to fight them when you are on the left, we on the right have to deal with the ones who take shelter in our community, leaving us with the responsibility of filtering out the rational and reasonable, from the violent and hateful. It's not easy, but it has to be done.
> 
> ...


As an addition to my last comment, I have seen people here defending nazis. So the right seems anything but not accepting of them.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Sure we do!


Not in a democractic society you aren't.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> An authoritarian has no place in modern society.


Maybe in politics, but wtf are you suggesting? :/


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Not in a democractic society you aren't.


Of course we do!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Sure we do!


Cryptofascists. Because I needed a migraine.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> If the right actually hated these people then they need to actually speak up about their disgust with white supremecists. Like banning them from running for the Republican party. But guess what? They won't because those are people who will vote for them. Until I see people on the right outspokenly driving neo-nazis out, I am not convinced.


By all means Ovi, believe what you wan't. I just wanted to share my thoughts.


Ovi the Dragon said:


> As an addition to my last comment, I have seen people here defending nazis. So the right seems anything but not accepting of them.


Yet another generalization of my party based on the thoughts and actions of an individual alone.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Cryptofascists. Because I needed a migraine.


You're making me seem like some sort of monster! You could really hurt my image with such false sayings you know. That's not very kind of you!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Maybe in politics, but wtf are you suggesting? :/


Why the hell does everyone jump to purges? I meant as in this guy is stuck in the past and is an enemy of democracy. Authoritarian and democratic are vastly different ideals.



Infrarednexus said:


> By all means Ovi, believe what you wan't. I just wanted to share my thoughts.
> 
> Yet another generalization of my party based on the thoughts and actions of an individual alone.


I have seen multiple people here who have defended Nazis. And why are white supremecists allowed to run for the republican party then? Ones who actually say they are white supremecists?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm not sure what is going to annoy me more. The cryptofascists or Ovi and co. One group contributes to the rise of fascism, and will cheer it on, the other obfuscates the later, and renders all intelligent adress of the problem impossible.



Oblique Lynx said:


> You're making me seem like some sort of monster! You could really hurt my image with such false sayings you know. That's not very kind of you!


Litteraly calling yourself an authoritarian among all tbe other fascist ideals you've endorsed. Not to mention the cringe inducing dogwhistles and thinly veiled naming conventions. Blaze has some ideological bullshit he needs to unpack, but he checks less boxes on the alt-rights self declared ideals, and doesn't use the refined obfuscating language as you do.

If your argument is "well I'm like someone who opressed people and undermined democracy, all while dismantling social welfare and funding ethnic terrorism, but at least I'm not like Hitler!" You have set the bar so low its going to take fracking and boring to unearth it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I have seen multiple people here who have defended Nazis.


Didn't they already explain to you a hundred times that they weren't defending them?


Ovi the Dragon said:


> And why are white supremecists allowed to run for the republican party then? Ones who actually say they are white supremecists?


Like I said earlier, white supremacists don't represent us. They may squeeze their way into our groups, but the majority of us, including myself, don't welcome them. Radical Muslims may squeeze their way into Islamic organizations, but does that mean all the normal Muslims welcome it? Of course not.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 27, 2018)

Marcl said:


> I'm not going to talk about Nazis... I'm not going to talk about Nazis... I'm not going to talk about Nazi... OK, I'm good.
> 
> OK, some bright insights for the future discussions...
> 
> ...





That is mister W. Bartoszewski quote. I read about the man a bit and i find him very interesting person. Did you know he took part in Warsaw Uprising?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

I can really understand now why people outside the fandom don't like us.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm not sure what is going to annoy me more. The cryptofascists or Ovi and co. One group contributes to the rise of fascism, and will cheer it on, the other obfuscates the later, and renders all intelligent adress of the problem impossible.
> 
> 
> Litteraly calling yourself an authoritarian among all tbe other fascist ideals you've endorsed. Not to mention the cringe inducing dogwhistles and thinly veiled naming conventions. Blaze has some ideological bullshit he needs to unpack, but he checks less boxes on the alt-rights self declared ideals, and doesn't use the refined obfuscating language as you do.
> ...


I call myself an authoritarian, yes, but I've never called myself a fascist! You're just trying to demean me by painting a brush over me because of a small bit of overlap. You really should try to be nicer to people and not try to call everyone you dislike a fascist. It's very rude to do so!

And am I wrong? At least I'm not closer to the one who killed millions, so I could never be as bad as that!

Lastly, please, do show me where I've defended fascists! I'm still waiting under all that libel you know and it's rude to keep a person waiting


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I can really understand now why people outside the fandom don't like us.


to be fair this isn't a fandom problem so much as it is an irl problem bleeding int- no, bleeding all fucking over everything.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I can really understand now why people outside the fandom don't like us.



This is how political discourse looks most places. Believe me, most days I just want to say "hang it all" and not even bother (and most days I do just that). But then fascists happen, so...*sigh*

For what it's worth I think you're a cool monkey and I don't usually like monkeys all that much.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> to be fair this isn't a fandom problem so much as it is an irl problem bleeding int- no, bleeding all fucking over everything.


Wait. Are you telling me this is like stupidity? Because I agree.

It's EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

David Drake said:


> For what it's worth I think you're a cool monkey and I don't usually like monkeys all that much.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

imma just say it, because it needs to be said at this point. "its okay to be white"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I can really understand now why people outside the fandom don't like us.



This kind of partisan politician discussion is everywhere. Not just in the fandom. 

Outsiders make fun of us because they think we have sex in fursuits. Which is so unfair. Most of us can't even afford a fursuit to have sex in.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> This kind of partisan politician discussion is everywhere. Not just in the fandom.
> 
> Outsiders make fun of us because they think we have sex in fursuits. Which is so unfair. Most of us can't even afford a fursuit to have sex in.



or worse, they think we do lewd things to animal, the general media over the years has NOT been kind to us i'm afraid


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> As an addition to my last comment, I have seen people here defending nazis. So the right seems anything but not accepting of them.


No one is defending Nazis. Just like you, Blaze has a hard time talking to people because of anxiety. He does not always know how to type what he feels, jumpping on him over that makes you look ridiculous.

He has clarified to everyone that he does not agree nor support them. I don't support them as well.

Misha only argues this because it helps his own arguments, and you pretty much called him Hitler. So if anything, you yourself are closer to supporting Nazis then anyone else, by your own logic of course.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> This kind of partisan politician discussion is everywhere. Not just in the fandom.
> 
> Outsiders make fun of us because they think we have sex in fursuits. Which is so unfair. Most of us can't even afford a fursuit to have sex in.



Yes, this talk exists everywhere. But when you open up the, arguably, biggest furry forum on the internet as an outsider interested in learning more about the fandom, and on the "recent posts" you are bombarded with nazis and political hatred, it kinda doesn't matter that this happens everywhere. People will just think "wow, these guys are not only yiffers but also nazis and commies. I better get back to my waifu pillow".


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> As an addition to my last comment, I have seen people here defending nazis. So the right seems anything but not accepting of them.



you do realize its people who think like you why antifas a joke, the EU is failing, canada has a soy boy leader who covers up terrorism and why we have the left here in america trying to advocate democratic socialism which is in and of itself just a fancy label for COMMUNISM!!!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> you do realize its people who think like you why antifas a joke, the EU is failing, canada has a soy boy leader who covers up terrorism and why we have the left here in america trying to advocate democratic socialism which is in and of itself just a fancy label for COMMUNISM!!!


Lol i read soy boy leader as soybean. XDDD It's so true though. -sobs-


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> you do realize its people who think like you why antifas a joke, the EU is failing, canada has a soy boy leader who covers up terrorism and why we have the left here in america trying to advocate democratic socialism which is in and of itself just a fancy label for COMMUNISM!!!



I'm not sure whether you're implying that people believe those silly ideas in order to defy people live Ovi, or whether you're implying that Ovi is responsible for the rise of communism.

Both are pretty silly ideas, I guess.



Yvvki said:


> Lol i read soy boy leader as soybean. XDDD It's so true though. -sobs-



What is all this business about soy beans anyway? 

Why are there so many trump supporters on the internet who are obsessed with soya? Can somebody explain it to me.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Lol i read soy boy leader as soybean. XDDD It's so true though. -sobs-


Damn soybeans always behind everything!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure whether you're implying that people believe those silly ideas in order to defy people live Ovi, or whether you're implying that Ovi is responsible for the rise of communism.
> 
> Both are pretty silly ideas, I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> No one is defending Nazis. Just like you, Blaze has a hard time talking to people because of anxiety. He does not always know how to type what he feels, jumpping on him over that makes you look ridiculous.
> 
> He has clarified to everyone that he does not agree nor support them. I don't support them as well.
> 
> Misha only argues this because it helps his own arguments, and you pretty much called him Hitler. So if anything, you yourself are closer to supporting Nazis then anyone else, by your own logic of course.



So a certain user on this thread, who will not be named, said that they thought painting a Swastika on a Jew's front door was a 'funny joke'. 

I can't really seriously entertain the idea that_ anybody_ here  is 'closer to supporting Nazis' than that person is. S:


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure whether you're implying that people believe those silly ideas in order to defy people live Ovi, or whether you're implying that Ovi is responsible for the rise of communism.
> 
> Both are pretty silly ideas, I guess.
> 
> ...



because soy releases a chemical that mimics that of estrogen in humans which makes males essentially who take it have pseudo estrogen put into their bodies which long term makes them more weak, frail and feminine in their behavior and attitude which is where the term "soy boy" comes from


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Damn soybeans always behind everything!


WE MUST QUELL THE SOYBEAN UPRISING!


----------



## Marcl (Jul 27, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> That is mister W. Bartoszewski quote. I read about the man a bit and i find him very interesting person. Did you know he took part in Warsaw Uprising?


Aaaaand... my bad! I'm correcting my mistake at once. I did know he took part in the Uprising. Frankly, I deeply respect both T. Mazowiecki and W. Bartoszewski alike. They were both wise, well spoken, respectable and respectuf men. Sadly, both have passed away in recent years, hence I guess my mistake.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


>



Wait...you're telling me you think _*beans*_ turn boys into sissies? Are you serious?


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 27, 2018)

*I WANT TO RIDE THE *_*DOLPHIN @w@ *_(seriously Mr. Yaka, that's one friggin' cute pfp)

Ontopic: I actually feel like this place has become more chilled out lately. It may either be people migrating to Discord, or some more fun topics poppin' up in General Discussion and Community Discussion, or both. I dunno. I still really enjoy it here, and just now I came to this thread out of curiosity. 

EDIT: Nooooo, why did you change the pfp? T_T


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> because soy releases a chemical that mimics that of estrogen in humans which makes males essentially who take it have pseudo estrogen put into their bodies which long term makes them more weak, frail and feminine in their behavior and attitude which is where the term "soy boy" comes from



There's no evidence that Phytoestrogens have any effect on male libido.
Phytoestrogens - Wikipedia

How come you believe this nonsense? ._. Who convinced you of this?

Like...honestly this is just bizarre. 

Of all the dumb-bastard ideas I've come across on the internet, the idea that your masculinity is threatened by *beans* is the weirdest.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> No one is defending Nazis. Just like you, Blaze has a hard time talking to people because of anxiety. He does not always know how to type what he feels, jumpping on him over that makes you look ridiculous.
> 
> He has clarified to everyone that he does not agree nor support them. I don't support them as well.
> 
> Misha only argues this because it helps his own arguments, and you pretty much called him Hitler. So if anything, you yourself are closer to supporting Nazis then anyone else, by your own logic of course.


I called Lynx Hitler actually. Also nice job throwing in the fact I told you I had anxiety.
And seriously, this is stupid, you can't defend nazis, then say you aren't and then it magically makes what you said null. No. Quite a few here have said Nazis aren't all that bad.



koiv4U said:


> you do realize its people who think like you why antifas a joke, the EU is failing, canada has a soy boy leader who covers up terrorism and why we have the left here in america trying to advocate democratic socialism which is in and of itself just a fancy label for COMMUNISM!!!


Oh look another alt right dumbass in the forums. How suprising. Yet another reason why I'm starting to hate this fandom.



Oblique Lynx said:


> I call myself an authoritarian, yes, but I've never called myself a fascist! You're just trying to demean me by painting a brush over me because of a small bit of overlap. You really should try to be nicer to people and not try to call everyone you dislike a fascist. It's very rude to do so!
> 
> And am I wrong? At least I'm not closer to the one who killed millions, so I could never be as bad as that!
> 
> Lastly, please, do show me where I've defended fascists! I'm still waiting under all that libel you know and it's rude to keep a person waiting


Do you even know what the hell an Authoritarian is?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> There's no evidence that Phytoestrogens have any effect on male libido.
> Phytoestrogens - Wikipedia
> 
> How come you believe this nonsense? ._. Who convinced you of this?


It's another one of those dumb right wing conspiracy theories.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It's another one of those dumb right wing conspiracy theories.



Right wingers of fur affinity. 

Can you please confirm that you're not actually idiotic enough to believe this?

It's a massive joke right?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So a certain user on this thread, who will not be named, said that they thought painting a Swastika on a Jew's front door was a 'funny joke'.
> 
> I can't really seriously entertain the idea that_ anybody_ here  is 'closer to supporting Nazis' than that person is. S:


Not only that but has also said it's okay for people to feel superior because of their race. But he added a part about whatever race you are to try to make it sound less racist.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Right wingers of fur affinity.
> 
> Can you please confirm that you're not actually idiotic enough to believe this?
> 
> It's a massive joke right?


Ho boy. You're in for a suprise.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

The Republican party has more racists in its voting base due to having become the haven for the dixiecrats all those years ago. This makes them easier and more desirable to infiltrate from the perspective of the fire right, especially on ballots where the republicans won't bother running opposed under the ill advised assumption of a democrat victory after the primary. This is partially due to flaws in the political system, and desperate need to keep the more bigoted part of the base or be locked out of politics altogether, again due to the winner take all system. On the other hand, unpurged dixiecrats keep their mouths shut, because shutting out their minority vote would be equally destructive. Hence you get people like Hillary clinton, who benefits from the glorified slave trade that is the modern prison and justice system in the US, running as bastions of diversity.



Oblique Lynx said:


> I call myself an authoritarian, yes, but I've never called myself a fascist! You're just trying to demean me by painting a brush over me because of a small bit of overlap. You really should try to be nicer to people and not try to call everyone you dislike a fascist. It's very rude to do so!
> 
> And am I wrong? At least I'm not closer to the one who killed millions, so I could never be as bad as that!
> 
> Lastly, please, do show me where I've defended fascists! I'm still waiting under all that libel you know and it's rude to keep a person waiting


a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that *exalts nation* and often race *above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government *headed by a dictatorial leader, *severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition

a tendency toward or actual exercise of strong autocratic or dictatorial control
*
Winston Churchill was less far up and right than Thatcher, and prioritized his own military engagements over the lives of millions of Indians, to the tune of 3 million dead due to famine. And the political compass means less than the fact your statements regularly mirror the alt-right.

You litteraly did mental gymnastics to avoid admitting we were breaking our own laws and supressing asylum seekers to justify child detention camps.

I will tentatively retract you giving open support to fascists, but that makes you no less of one yourself. 














So now we are using insults popular within the far right that are based on psuedoscience?

And calling liberals communist? Don't make me fucking laugh!


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I called Lynx Hitler actually. Also nice job throwing in the fact I told you I had anxiety.
> And seriously, this is stupid, you can't defend nazis, then say you aren't and then it magically makes what you said null. No. Quite a few here have said Nazis aren't all that bad.
> 
> 
> ...



you do realize that communism and socialism are both authoritarian and has killed more then 10X more people then anything authoritarian behavior through any other means of government has been done anywhere on the planet? and yes, that includes hitler and the nazi regime which are saints compared to stalin and his mass murder spree


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The Republican party has more racists in its voting base due to having become the haven for the dixiecrats all those years ago. This makes them easier and more desirable to infiltrate from the perspective of the fire right, especially on ballots where the republicans won't bother running opposed under the ill advised assumption of a democrat victory after the primary. This is partially due to flaws in the political system, and desperate need to keep the more bigoted part of the base or be locked out of politics altogether, again due to the winner take all system. On the other hand, unpurged dixiecrats keep their mouths shut, because shutting out their minority vote would be equally destructive. Hence you get people like Hillary clinton, who benefits from the glorified slave trade that is the modern prison and justice system in the US, running as bastions of diversity.
> 
> 
> a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that *exalts nation* and often race *above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government *headed by a dictatorial leader, *severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition
> ...




Liked because Bomberguy <3


----------



## Cawdabra (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Right wingers of fur affinity.
> 
> Can you please confirm that you're not actually idiotic enough to believe this?
> 
> It's a massive joke right?


How can you be so knowledgeable about the alt-right, but never even heard of the "soy boy" meme?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Well, thanks for giving me a new insight into the mind of the far right guys.

Apparently it's something like this:








Cawdabra said:


> How can you be so knowledgeable about the alt-right, but never even heard of the "soy boy" meme?


I've been seeing it around and didn't understand it. I thought it was all some weird joke. 

I never considered that anybody would actually be so idiotic that they believed it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

The song I think of whenever yet a new motherfucking political thread emerges on these damn forums.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So a certain user on this thread, who will not be named, said that they thought painting a Swastika on a Jew's front door was a 'funny joke'.
> 
> I can't really seriously entertain the idea that_ anybody_ here  is 'closer to supporting Nazis' than that person is. S:


Without the context I can't really say... To be honest...


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You litteraly tried to defend neo-nazis and their offshoots just a few pages back.



Believing something is a lesser evil is now defense?

You're insane.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Wait...you're telling me you think _*beans*_ turn boys into sissies? Are you serious?


I'm pretty sure they don't. It's just a slang term, just like how Gay means happy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Without the context I can't really say... To be honest...



I'd suggest that there is *no* context which can make it appropriate.



Yvvki said:


> I'm pretty sure they don't. It's just a slang term, just like how Gay means happy.



So Koiv4u didn't really believe it when he told me that it causes male femininity right?


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I called Lynx Hitler actually. Also nice job throwing in the fact I told you I had anxiety.
> And seriously, this is stupid, you can't defend nazis, then say you aren't and then it magically makes what you said null. No. Quite a few here have said Nazis aren't all that bad.


I misread that then. Although he never said he had to begin with. *YOU interpreted that yourself. 
*
As for the other people, I have yet to see that with them.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'd suggest that there is *no* context which can make it appropriate.



What I'm saying is that after knowing the person for a while, it's hard to believe something so off the wall without proof.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> What I'm saying is that after knowing the person for a while, it's hard to believe something so off the wall without proof.



Do you want me to send you a link to the post I'm talking about in a private message? (I will remove the poster's name)


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> implying that Ovi is responsible for the rise of communism.


Breaking News: New pictures from the rise of the USSR are changing how we see history!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Breaking News: New pictures from the rise of the USSR are changing how we see history!
> View attachment 36453


This entire argument is based on Ovi's post on the first page. So technically Fallowfox is correct.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

@koiv4U is a newly minted account dedicated to serving as an alt-right mouthpiece. I'm not redebating half of this nonsense since it's already been debated at length, but when you have to slander "lefties" and call for their arguments to be ignored as propoganda, you aren't looking to talk in good faith anyways.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you want me to send you a link to the post I'm talking about in a private message? (I will remove the poster's name)


That might help me understand what you're talking about, sure.

As for Koiv4u... I have no idea, I just thought it was funny that i read what he said as soybeans.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, thanks for giving me a new insight into the mind of the far right guys.
> 
> Apparently it's something like this:
> 
> ...






Here you go since this all I can say about that theory! (Since that is the most bizarre theory ever!)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> @koiv4U is a newly minted account dedicated to serving as an alt-right mouthpiece. I'm not redebating half of this nonsense since it's already been debated at length, but when you have to slander "lefties" and call for their arguments to be ignored as propoganda, you aren't looking to talk in good faith anyways.



Imagine going and getting one of your friends to back you up in an argument, and then they start talking about how vegetables threaten their sense of masculinity.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> This entire argument is based on Ovi's post on the first page. So technically Fallowfox is correct.


Fallows original post was saying that was ridiculous, in response to something new guy said :x
I guess I need to add more to that quote


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Fallows original post was saying that was ridiculous, in response to something new guy said :x
> I guess I need to add more to that quote


then nevermind. hahaha.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I called Lynx Hitler actually. Also nice job throwing in the fact I told you I had anxiety.
> And seriously, this is stupid, you can't defend nazis, then say you aren't and then it magically makes what you said null. No. Quite a few here have said Nazis aren't all that bad.
> 
> 
> ...


And I said I was more of a Thatcher than a Hitler. Stop trying to make me seem so evil! As for authoritarians; fascism is inherently authoritarian, but authoritarianism is not always fascist. It can take many forms



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that *exalts nation* and often race *above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government *headed by a dictatorial leader, *severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition
> 
> a tendency toward or actual exercise of strong autocratic or dictatorial control*


_Such as _but not always. Now please, do try to stop this libel you seem so keen on spreading. Damaging someone's name over false accusations is a very mean thing to do!


> Winston Churchill was less far up and right than Thatcher, and prioritized his own military engagements over the lives of millions of Indians, to the tune of 3 million dead due to famine. And the political compass means less than the fact your statements regularly mirror the alt-right.


That is rather unfortunate!


> You litteraly did mental gymnastics to avoid admitting we were breaking our own laws and supressing asylum seekers to justify child detention camps.


Mental gymnastics? Why I can assure you there was no such thing. Now please, I must request that you stop with all these baseless insults. I'm starting to feel a little targetted.


> I will tentatively retract you giving open support to fascists, but that makes you no less of one yourself.


So now you retract it? After damage could have already been done? To say I was supporting such dreadful things, so voraciously, for so long, only to stop when evidence was required? Now now, that still leaves you as a rude person


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> then nevermind. hahaha.


I spent a little too much time making that -3-
We made it to the next page


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So Koiv4u didn't really believe it when he told me that it causes male femininity right?



Probably not.  He seems to be just another one of those “new members” coming in stating the most cliched talking points that the right likes to use.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> @koiv4U is a newly minted account dedicated to serving as an alt-right mouthpiece. I'm not redebating half of this nonsense since it's already been debated at length, but when you have to slander "lefties" and call for their arguments to be ignored as propoganda, you aren't looking to talk in good faith anyways.



XD i like how open minded you are to say flat out you didn't even read something i put time and effort into actually putting together. and since you identified as such what happened to the fabled "tolerant left"? also "SOMEONE DISAGREES WITH ME!!! QUICK, SPAM THE ALT RIGHT ACCUSATION BUTTON!!!"


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine going and getting one of your friends to back you up in an argument, and then they start talking about how vegetables threaten their sense of masculinity.


Funny thing is I have had a mostly carnivorous diet, and I turned out to be gay.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Is calling someone "the right" The new hip way kids say "I don't like you"?


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Is calling someone "the right" The new hip way kids say "I don't like you"?



no its "alt-right" "right wing" and conservative along with anything that doesn't either fit their narrative or opinion is especially alt right


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Funny thing is I have had a mostly carnivorous diet, and I turned out to be gay.


Dat Meat.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

So @ResolutionBlaze has some ignorant shit going on, but can we stop calling them a fascist? Or just calling each other Hitler and Stalin? Especially when we have people overtly spouting Fascist dogma on the site?

I'm going to die from toxicity before the actual fascists get banned.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So @ResolutionBlaze has some ignorant shit going on, but can we stop calling them a fascist? Or just calling each other Hitler and Stalin? Especially when we have people overtly spouting Fascist dogma on the site?
> 
> I'm going to die from toxicity before the actual fascists get banned.



so basically you're gonna die of opposing opinions before you get banned? :I


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Dat Meat.


You know I was trying avert the obvious innuendo!  (You said it not me. )


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> so basically you're gonna die of opposing opinions before you get banned? :I


The sad thing about this was that in the past he called me alt right and a bigot because i disagree with some things he said.
That's the type of person he is....And that's sad...

It's almost his catchphrase at this point, don't let it affect you. n.n;


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> so basically you're gonna die of opposing opinions before you get banned? :I


I have no words other than saying *BUUUUUUUUURRRRRNNNNNNNN!!!!*


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> The sad thing about this was that in the past he called me alt right and a bigot because i disagree with something he said.
> That's the type of person he is....And that's sad...
> 
> It's almost his catchphrase at this point, don't let it affect you. n.n;


 i'm not, and i know. the can't even tell the difference between globalist and nationalist, being conservative with your ideals or liberal with beliefs. its all whatever was forced down their throats as kids and thats what they know. "pets you softly"


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Do ya'll still think we shouldn't have quit like I said we should have back n page 4/5-ish?


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Do ya'll still think we shouldn't have quit like I said we should have back n page 4/5-ish?


Maybe. Then I wouldn't have Misha calling me such rude things!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Do ya'll still think we shouldn't have quit like I said we should have back n page 4/5-ish?


I say we post Beethoven and other classical good stuff until people get bored. Oh, and the mixes. OwO


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i'm not, and i know. the can't even tell the difference between globalist and nationalist, being conservative with your ideals or liberal with beliefs. its all whatever was forced down their throats as kids and thats what they know. "pets you softly"


i'm unsure if you said that outloud or an action... but thank you haha.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I have no words other than saying *BUUUUUUUUURRRRRNNNNNNNN!!!!*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Calm down or I'll throw some soy beans at you.


And now I'll replace my old signature quote with this one. Thank you.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Is calling someone "the right" The new hip way kids say "I don't like you"?



Not for me.

“The left”is a term I like using too.

Just something I do.  

Yeah yeah I shouldn’t do it, blah blah.  I know.  But I do.  Habitual I guess.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> And now I'll replace my old signature quote with this one. Thank you.


I'm doing that too.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

And then this thread gets deleted, and no one will know what this soy bean thing is about.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Not for me.
> 
> “The left”is a term I like using too.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say you shouldn't do it, although I would say you shouldn't do it around people who do use it as a catchphrase way of name calling.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> XD i like how open minded you are to say flat out you didn't even read something i put time and effort into actually putting together. and since you identified as such what happened to the fabled "tolerant left"? also "SOMEONE DISAGREES WITH ME!!! QUICK, SPAM THE ALT RIGHT ACCUSATION BUTTON!!!"





koiv4U said:


> so basically you're gonna die of opposing opinions before you get banned? :I


I read what you wrote, and it is all old talking points to everyone else on the site. I'm not going to get bogged down over some random newcomer spouting alt-right talking points and insults. 

Calling eachother fascists over divergeant opinions alone isn't opposing opinions, its toxic shouting. 



Oblique Lynx said:


> And I said I was more of a Thatcher than a Hitler. Stop trying to make me seem so evil! As for authoritarians; fascism is inherently authoritarian, but authoritarianism is not always fascist. It can take many forms
> 
> 
> _Such as _but not always. Now please, do try to stop this libel you seem so keen on spreading. Damaging someone's name over false accusations is a very mean thing to do!
> ...



Authoritarianism is universally a perversion of enlightened values, and democracy in general. 

"favoring or enforcing strict obedience to authority, especially that of the government, *at the expense of personal freedom*."

Authoritarianism is almost universally assosciated with the disdain of human rights and lives. The welfare of the non-living state is placed above the welfare of its people. A list of authoritarian states is largely made up of countries on the lines of the Soviet Union, North Korea, Fascist Italy, Modern day Russia (where people "disappear"), China, and just about every country that took part in the 30 years war.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

I have little to no hope for humanity if this is the type of company people are okay with keeping.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I have little to no hope for humanity if this is the type of company people are okay with keeping.


You could always join the ultimate despair.


Spoiler: Junko Enoshima



I just spoiled Danganronpa! Does that not fill you with despair.....


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Authoritarianism is universally a perversion of enlightened values, and democracy in general.
> 
> "favoring or enforcing strict obedience to authority, especially that of the government, *at the expense of personal freedom*."
> 
> Authoritarianism is almost universally assosciated with the disdain of human rights and lives. The welfare of the non-living state is placed above the welfare of its people. A list of authoritarian states is largely made up of countries on the lines of the Soviet Union, North Korea, Fascist Italy, Modern day Russia (where people "disappear"), China, and just about every country that took part in the 30 years war.


It has its pros and cons just like every other system!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i mean i say calling people fascist without actually knowing the person is autistic screeching but tomato tomato. and yeah most of current europe is authoritarian but in favor of the migrants while it treats its natives like second class citizens


You mean like being forced to live in ghettos and encampments while being attacked by european terrorists and the idea of your deportation to a warzone between islamic extremists and red fascists being bandied about at the political level, let alone the calls for 1984-esque surveillance based on religion.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I have little to no hope for humanity if this is the type of company people are okay with keeping.


This entire argument that you dislike is because of your post on the first page. If you don't like it then don't stir shit up.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> It has its pros and cons just like every other system!


What are the pros of authoritarianism?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i mean i say calling people fascist without actually knowing the person is autistic screeching but tomato tomato. and yeah most of current europe is authoritarian but in favor of the migrants while it treats its natives like second class citizens


Yeah it's not like all of Europe is made of democratic states or something.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> This entire argument that you dislike is because of your post on the first page. If you don't like it then don't stir shit up.


I'm sorry I don't like knowing there are a bunch of far right and authoritarians just waltzing around here like everything is fine.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You mean like being forced to live in ghettos and encampments while being attacked by european terrorists and the idea of your deportation to a warzone between islamic extremists and red fascists being bandied about at the political level, let alone the calls for 1984-esque surveillance based on religion.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> It has its pros and cons just like every other system!


Pros: Streamlined leadership and decision making. Unity in action, and the ability to supress whatever personally offends you.
Cons: Two World Wars, the 30 years war, Genocide, opression of free thought, the burning trashfire that was Roman politics, and bassicly most of the things wrong with human history.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm sorry I don't like knowing there are a bunch of far right and authoritarians just waltzing around here like everything is fine.



Oh well, what are you going to do about it then?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


>


The general contempt for those fucked over by the legacy proxy wars and colonisation, let alone willingness to send humans to their death pairs poorly with your willingness to empathise with pedophiles.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The general contempt for those fucked over by the legacy proxy wars and colonisation, let alone willingness to send humans to their death pairs poorly with your willingness to empathise with pedophiles.



My willingness to empathise with artistic expression* I'm a fucking artist, I support people being able to draw what they draw. Even if it's weird ass sheit.

You sir, are an uncultured idiot for mixing it up that badly.

You will say anything to make yourself look better though.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Oh well, what are you going to do about it then?


Don't know really.



koiv4U said:


> 1. its not my fault nor the natives fault that people from shit holes are coming into europe in mass in larger numbers than they are capable of comfortably accommodating for them and because they refuse to leave they end up being forced to live in very tight places
> 
> 2. its people who make where they live a shit hole not the society around them, if they bothered to learn the native language and find a job and try to contribute back to society they would be welcomed with open arms but instead they make more money living off the welfare shooting out babies and keeping to their tight family and friendly communities that will turn violent at the mere idea of questioning their religion
> 
> 3. they came from a shit hole to OUR countries and THEY need to adhere to OUR rules and laws. if they want to have their practices and beliefs thats fine but do it on your own time and your own home not in public nor should you spread religion like a gospel to recruit people into your cult like some sort of televangelist. they should be treated like everyone else and if they rape, assault or murder people in our countries instead of getting a fine and having to do 4 months of community service their asses should either be hanged or deported never to return


You are literally the worst kind of person.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What are the pros of authoritarianism?





Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Pros: Streamlined leadership and decision making. Unity in action


Uniformity in legality
General stability
Powerful leadership
Few roadblocks for enacting powerful legislation
Consistent treatment across the country

To name some more


> and the ability to supress whatever personally offends you.


As it seems to go now, that's pretty prevalent in today's time within our democracies as well


> Cons: Two World Wars, the 30 years war, Genocide, opression of free thought, the burning trashfire that was Roman politics, and bassicly most of the things wrong with human history.


We've waged wars and performed genocide before the inception of it. To place the blame largely on it for our own human nature is a bit of a deflection there. But I forgive you! And you can't really suppress thoughts. Being vocal of them, however, you can! Just like what's being done in our present time within democracies!


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Don't know really.
> 
> 
> You are literally the worst kind of person.



i love you to :3


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

It rubs the lighter fuel on it's skin, or else it gets the public condemnation again.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Uniformity in legality
> General stability
> Powerful leadership
> Few roadblocks for enacting powerful legislation
> ...


What the hell do you want? A dictatorship?


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Don't know really.
> 
> 
> You are literally the worst kind of person.


Maybe you should take a break then.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm going to 


koiv4U said:


> 1. its not my fault nor the natives fault that people from shit holes are coming into europe in mass in larger numbers than they are capable of comfortably accommodating for them and because they refuse to leave they end up being forced to live in very tight places
> 
> 2. its people who make where they live a shit hole not the society around them, if they bothered to learn the native language and find a job and try to contribute back to society they would be welcomed with open arms but instead they make more money living off the welfare shooting out babies and keeping to their tight family and friendly communities that will turn violent at the mere idea of questioning their religion
> 
> 3. they came from a shit hole to OUR countries and THEY need to adhere to OUR rules and laws. if they want to have their practices and beliefs thats fine but do it on your own time and your own home not in public nor should you spread religion like a gospel to recruit people into your cult like some sort of televangelist. they should be treated like everyone else and if they rape, assault or murder people in our countries instead of getting a fine and having to do 4 months of community service their asses should either be hanged or deported never to return


1. You mean the shithole that was a stable country before it was colonised by the British and then used as a proxy warzone by Nato and the USSR, then regularly destabilized by the US to try and build an oil pipline benefitting an equally oppressive ally in Saudi Arabia, over Iran. A government we made by destabilising the previous regime in the first place.
2. Many European countries actively bar refugees from training and education needed to enter the labor market when they first arrive, and require employers to obtain permits to employ asylum seekers. That means until you are officially a permanent resident in say, Germany, you can't easily get employed. Combine that with the difficulty in learning an entirely new language as an adult, and your employment prospects are dismal. Furthermore, most all of your wealth and belongings you had before fleeing are gone, so you are starting from scratch(worse than homeless) with a government imposed handicap, and no gurantee you won't have to pick up and move countries by the state's orders, throwing any employment progress out the window, and potentially forcing you to learn yet another language.
3. Since people spreading a non native religion through evangalism is bad, shouldn't the US deport cathics? Or the UK deport catholics? Or Russia deport anything other than Eastern Orthodox? Or the Palestinians deport the Jews? Or the Native Americans deport just about everyone?


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What the hell do you want? A dictatorship?


I'm more of an autocracy kinda gal


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Le Trash Fox said:


> Here's an irl video of Ovi, doing what he does best.


Sorry we are talking about people who are actually outspoken authoritarians and its hard to not feel like they are the worst.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> I'm more of an autocracy kinda gal


So a dictatorship


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> So a dictatorship


Dictatorship is a bit broad since it too can take many different forms.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm going to
> 
> 1. You mean the shithole that was a stable country before it was colonised by the British and then used as a proxy warzone by Nato and the USSR, then regularly destabilized by the US to try and build an oil pipline benefitting an equally oppressive ally in Saudi Arabia, over Iran. A government we made by destabilising the previous regime in the first place.
> 2. Many European countries actively bar refugees from training and education needed to enter the labor market when they first arrive, and require employers to obtain permits to employ asylum seekers. That means until you are officially a permanent resident in say, Germany, you can't easily get employed. Combine that with the difficulty in learning an entirely new language as an adult, and your employment prospects are dismal. Furthermore, most all of your wealth and belongings you had before fleeing are gone, so you are starting from scratch(worse than homeless) with a government imposed handicap, and no gurantee you won't have to pick up and move countries by the state's orders, throwing any employment progress out the window, and potentially forcing you to learn yet another language.
> 3. Since people spreading a non native religion through evangalism is bad, shouldn't the US deport cathics? Or the UK deport catholics? Or Russia deport anything other than Eastern Orthodox? Or the Palestinians deport the Jews? Or the Native Americans deport just about everyone?




their countries are still shit holes, it doesn't matter what we of america or europe or russia did we can't take back the past and we don't owe them coming into our countries, turning it into a shit hole like where they came from and trying to cry racist for us enforcing our own laws that apply to everyone else

2. i would bar them as well considering how they bully and assault and berate anyone who isn't one of them. literally ANYONE who isn't indoctrinated into the cult of islam in their own koran is seen as less than human and deserves any form of abuse. hell they're seen as less then that of a slave

3. most of western civilization was founded on christianity, love it or hate it you can't deny what it has given us through spreading our ideology, but hey if you wanna bend the knee to a group of people who see you as less then scum, will play "the rape game" to your loved ones, stone you for defying their teaching and assault you for DARING to question or criticize their religion "of peace" be my guest~


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> I'm more of an autocracy kinda gal


www.britannica.com: Dictatorship | political science
www.britannica.com: absolutism | Definition, History, & Examples
Tautology


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Tautology


Not quite. You leave it quite broad to the different ways that power is held when you only say a dictatorship.

But it's okay if you're wrong once in a while. We won't hound you for it!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> their countries are still shit holes, it doesn't matter what we of america or europe or russia did we can't take back the past and we don't owe them coming into our countries, turning it into a shit hole like where they came from and trying to cry racist for us enforcing our own laws that apply to everyone else
> 
> 2. i would bar them as well considering how they bully and assault and berate anyone who isn't one of them. literally ANYONE who isn't indoctrinated into the cult of islam in their own koran is seen as less than human and deserves any form of abuse. hell they're seen as less then that of a slave
> 
> 3. most of western civilization was founded on christianity, love it or hate it you can't deny what it has given us through spreading our ideology, but hey if you wanna bend the knee to a group of people who see you as less then scum, will play "the rape game" to your loved ones, stone you for defying their teaching and assault you for DARING to question or criticize their religion "of peace" be my guest~


Yes, that's why the Beef Hotdog place up the road has an american flag and is owned by an entrepreneurial family. Not to mention Syria is one of the more secularized nations in the middle east due to their dictator being left leaning.

Christianity isn't monolithic you Papist Heretictm!

I've not recieved death threats from muslims, but I have from christians.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> their countries are still shit holes, it doesn't matter what we of america or europe or russia did we can't take back the past and we don't owe them coming into our countries, turning it into a shit hole like where they came from and trying to cry racist for us enforcing our own laws that apply to everyone else
> 
> 2. i would bar them as well considering how they bully and assault and berate anyone who isn't one of them. literally ANYONE who isn't indoctrinated into the cult of islam in their own koran is seen as less than human and deserves any form of abuse. hell they're seen as less then that of a slave
> 
> 3. most of western civilization was founded on christianity, love it or hate it you can't deny what it has given us through spreading our ideology, but hey if you wanna bend the knee to a group of people who see you as less then scum, will play "the rape game" to your loved ones, stone you for defying their teaching and assault you for DARING to question or criticize their religion "of peace" be my guest~


Normally I'm able to come up with some type of response but this is so batshit crazy I have no clue where to start.



Oblique Lynx said:


> Not quite. You leave it quite broad to the different ways that power is held when you only say a dictatorship.
> 
> But it's okay if you're wrong once in a while. We won't hound you for it!


This playing the good guy act while espousing support for a dictatorship is irritating.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> This playing the good guy act while espousing support for a dictatorship is irritating.


I'm merely being positive and stating what I like! Isn't that what forums are all about?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> I'm merely being positive and stating what I like! Isn't that what forums are all about?


So when I establish my socialist autocracy you'll be cool right? I only need British Columbia and Yukon anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> I'm merely being positive and stating what I like! Isn't that what forums are all about?


I just got flashbacks of all the people who were talking about screwing their dogs and then they were upset when people started givong them backlash and then giving that type of response.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Yes, that's why the Beef Hotdog place up the road has an american flag and is owned by an entrepreneurial family. Not to mention Syria is one of the more secularized nations in the middle east due to their dictator being left leaning.
> 
> Christianity isn't monolithic you Papist Heretictm!
> 
> I've not recieved death threats from muslims, but I have from christians.



and i could guess what the ratio of that could possibly be


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Also,


koiv4U said:


> and i could guess what the ratio of that could possibly be


3:0, more if you count the people that call for the execution of anyone socialist, athiest, etc.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Also,
> 
> 3:0, more if you count the people that call for the execution of anyone socialist, athiest, etc.


 exactly so why support islam and its people?


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So when I establish my socialist autocracy you'll be cool right? I only need British Columbia and Yukon anyway.


If that's what you wanna do then that's A-okay. No promises about no declarations of war though!


Ovi the Dragon said:


> I just got flashbacks of all the people who were talking about screwing their dogs and then they were upset when people started givong them backlash and then giving that type of response.


Now that is interesting! I can't say I really followed one of those threads though.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> If that's what you wanna do then that's A-okay. No promises about no declarations of war though!
> 
> Now that is interesting! I can't say I really followed one of those threads though.


For the love of all that is good and holy can you please go back under the bridge from which you came?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Christianity isn't monolithic you _Pepist_ Heretictm!


FTFY


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> If that's what you wanna do then that's A-okay. No promises about no declarations of war though!
> 
> Now that is interesting! I can't say I really followed one of those threads though.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> FTFY


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> FTFY


(Joke)
"Once I really am in power, my first and foremost task will be the annihilation of the Kekistanis. As soon as I have the power to do so, I will have gallows built in rows—at Times Square in New York, for example—as many as traffic allows. Then the Kekistanis will be hanged indiscriminately, and they will remain hanging until they stink; they will hang there as long as the principles of hygiene permit. As soon as they have been untied, the next batch will be strung up, and so on down the line, until the last Kekistani in New York has been exterminated. Other other cities will follow suit, precisely in this fashion*,* until all United Posadist States of America have been completely cleansed of Kekistanis."
-Gustavus Normler


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> (Joke)
> "Once I really am in power, my first and foremost task will be the annihilation of the Kekistanis. As soon as I have the power to do so, I will have gallows built in rows—at Times Square in New York, for example—as many as traffic allows. Then the Kekistanis will be hanged indiscriminately, and they will remain hanging until they stink; they will hang there as long as the principles of hygiene permit. As soon as they have been untied, the next batch will be strung up, and so on down the line, until the last Kekistani in New York has been exterminated. Other other cities will follow suit, precisely in this fashion*,* until all United Posadist States of America have been completely cleansed of Kekistanis."
> -Gustavus Normler



ladies and gentleman the friendly open minded tolerant left


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> ladies and gentleman the friendly open minded tolerant left


Eh. Misha's a bit of an idiot at times, but he can also roll with the jokes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

If only Ginza was here to say something.





She's rolling over in her discord account seeing this mess.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

"...And I will seperate them, as far as the Left is from the Right!"
And he looked down and he saw that it was terrible, so he set about planning the end.
-exert from the Book of Revelations 8:15-16


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> For the love of all that is good and holy can you please go back under the bridge from which you came?


Bridge? But I never came from a bridge. I came from a quaint little town by the sea!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> ladies and gentleman the friendly open minded tolerant left


Firstly, it was a joke. Second, that's a bit hypocritical when you want to throw out refugees because they aren't like you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> "...And I will seperate them, as far as the Left is from the Right!"
> And he looked down and he saw that it was terrible, so he set about planning the end.
> -exert from the Book of Revelations 8:15-16


Amen.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> She's rolling over in her discord account seeing this mess.


I always knew our Lord was watching over us.
Even as these heretics doubted, I believed.
Come, a hymnal!

When gathered in awe
We abide at her paws
and we walk by her side in the ARBYS VORE RP.

When we yiff in good will
She abides in us still
and in all who will trust and yebo.

Trust and yebo!
The one way to know
debauchery with Ginza
is to trust and yebo.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Firstly, it was a joke. Second, that's a bit hypocritical when you want to throw out refugees because they aren't like you.



i wanna throw out illegal immigrants who use and abuse our resources and then throw out people who "claim" to be refugees only to be economic migrants who have no interest in working and contributing to society other then increasing crime


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I always knew our Lord was watching over us.
> Even as these heretics doubted, I believed.
> Come, a hymnal!
> 
> ...


*MOTHERFUCKIN' AMEN!*


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I always knew our Lord was watching over us.
> Even as these heretics doubted, I believed.
> Come, a hymnal!
> 
> ...


Oh and here is some horrible Dark Eldar rave music to go with this heresy.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i wanna throw out illegal immigrants who use and abuse our resources and then throw out people who "claim" to be refugees only to be economic migrants who have no interest in working and contributing to society other then increasing crime


Yeah I'm sure people risk their lives on shitty little boats to make it to Europe just to do bad things.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yeah I'm sure people risk their lives on shitty little boats to make it to Europe just to do bad things.



i'll let the current state of most of europe speak for itself. ESPECIALLY sweden


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i'll let the current state of most of europe speak for itself. ESPECIALLY sweden


Europe isn't actually doing all that bad. I bet you're just reading bullshit from right wing places online to try to make it seem like refugees are all that's wrong in the world.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Europe isn't actually doing all that bad. I bet you're just reading bullshit from right wing places online to try to make it seem like refugees are all that's wrong in the world.


I found this one blog on the internet quoting an incident in Denmark I think where a Nazi protest had such a small turnout and they started getting teased and mocked and even memed by the refugees instead of intimidating them.
I wish I'd held onto that link, I've wanted to post it more then once.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

That bait worked better than expected. You could call it: Masterbait.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Europe isn't actually doing all that bad. I bet you're just reading bullshit from right wing places online to try to make it seem like refugees are all that's wrong in the world.


I mean, a dude got arrested for  joke in Scotland. The UK banned mopeds, banned some knives, most firearms, wants to have a law so you can't masturbate without a license, Scotland arrested a guy for 'revving his engine in a racist manner'. Most countries in the EU can jail people for satire, because context doesn't matter.  I think Europe is going down a slippery slope personally.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> wants to have a law so you can't masturbate without a license


NOW THEY'VE GONE TOO FAR


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> I mean, a dude got arrested for  joke in Scotland. The UK banned mopeds, banned some knives, most firearms, wants to have a law so you can't masturbate without a license, Scotland arrested a guy for 'revving his engine in a racist manner'. Most countries in the EU can jail people for satire, because context doesn't matter.  I think Europe is going down a slippery slope personally.


Europe is a bit like Ovi, in that thet can't tell between actual fascism and garden variety bigotry, piss off actual antifascists, and have the temperment of TNT. Though Ovi at least isn't scared of sharpened kitchen knives, and BDSM.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Le Trash Fox said:


> Good to know there's hope for him, at least.


I don't think there is hope for humanity in general after this thread. 







Spoiler


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Le Trash Fox said:


>


Reminds me of 



Spoiler: this song


----------



## ShyFox (Jul 27, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It's hyperbolic as fuck but I mean when you yourself are okay with posting something calling yourself a far right authoritarian, something isn't quie right.



I completely understand where you’re coming from. However, several members here have claimed to be quite radically left, which I would in fact argue can be just as harmful, and ignorant as the far right. I simply have not seen the same vitriol thrown at those users as I have with far right users. Although I am not attempting to place blame, nor to stir even more trouble. Thank you for clarifying your view. Even if we may disagree, I do appreciate a genuine response.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2018)

It rubs the lighter fluid on it's skin, it does this whenever it is told.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> This thread is the best of the best of the* few remaining* users that *need to be banned but haven't been yet.*


Such a statement sounds so familiar to me. Are you sure you're new to FAF?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> I watched the forum burn down a week or so ago. Let's just say I've been watching and the forum has attracted... some attention.


I see, and what kind of attention would that be?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> I watched the forum burn down a week or so ago. Let's just say I've been watching and the forum has attracted... some attention.



I remember seeing screenshots from this forum circulate on Furry twitter a long time ago (specifically degrading comments about women being intellectually inferior) as cautionary tales about how not to behave.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 27, 2018)

ShyFox said:


> I completely understand where you’re coming from. However, several members here have claimed to be quite radically left, which I would in fact argue can be just as harmful, and ignorant as the far right. I simply have not seen the same vitriol thrown at those users as I have with far right users. Although I am not attempting to place blame, nor to stir even more trouble. Thank you for clarifying your view. Even if we may disagree, I do appreciate a genuine response.


Eh. I don't quite think so. At least the far left ain't gonna take away my rights. Or the rights of minorities. Or take away my healthcare. Or kick out immigrants. Or allow hate to go around unchecked.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 28, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Dude, (all due respect) - but you're sounding kind of creepy here.
> 
> If you have some issues - about certain activities, (or about particular events) - and you have some feedback for us all - (that'd be beneficial to the community on here, as whole) - then it might be more prudent just to share that information, with everybody. Particularly in regards to forum behaviors by users.
> 
> ...


I think many people think it's Logic Nuke back from the grave.


----------



## Angelcakes (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm not sure how old everyone in this thread is, or how long they've been a part of FA.....but I've been here since 2007. Politics have ALWAYS been a thing in this fandom. Back then it was all about George W. Bush, his administration, the Iraq War, the Gay Marriage argument (which wouldn't get solved until Obama), religion, and pretty much anything else you can think of. 

But hey, even BEFORE I was on FA this fandom was tearing itself apart over political shit. Remember Burned Furs? How about RH Junior or Jay Naylor? Hell, during the 2012 election there was an entire faction of conservative Furries that started their own blog (and then moaned about how they no longer recognized their country because Obama was re-elected).

I promise you: NOTHING that anyone is complaining about right now is in any way new. The essential details may have changed, but political drama has been the fucking third rail of this fandom since I got involved over a decade ago.


----------



## ShyFox (Jul 28, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Dude, (all due respect) - but you're sounding kind of creepy here.
> 
> If you have some issues - about certain activities, (or about particular events) - and you have some feedback for us all - (that'd be beneficial to the community on here, as whole) - then it might be more prudent just to share that information, with everybody. Particularly in regards to forum behaviors by users.
> 
> ...



I too agree here. I am unsure whether or not the user intended to come off this way, but it does raise red flags for me in particular. 

@RabidCoon Could you possibly clarify what it is you meant by such a post? Given your postings, I must ask, are you a police officer? Or perhaps an investigator? If you are either one, I do genuinely fear for the things this forum must contain to attract the attention of authorities.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 28, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think many people think it's Logic Nuke back from the grave.


If you mean to say @RabidCoon is logic nuke, then I'd say you are very wrong.


RabidCoon said:


> *Leftists are far more likely to try and suppress free speech they don't like.* The country, and the amazing Constitution, was founded on the rights of people to say whatever they may, and the State cannot punish them for this. However, the extent to which private companies such as youtube can punish free speech is always up for debate - are they a public platform, and any restriction of free speech is an infringement? Or are they a private company that can regulate whatever it pleases? In court, the latter is more likely true - the company can regulate others' free speech, because it itself can exercise free speech and preventing it from regulating free speech is itself a violation of free speech.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2018)

To alleviate your weary fingers from all the intense typing, I present to you, a man of culture.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 28, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> To alleviate your weary fingers from all the intense typing, I present to you, a man of culture.


What the....


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 28, 2018)

Am I the only one that suddenly has a weird forum layout?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2018)

No, the forums changed for me too.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> I'm just here to observe and maybe offer a nudge in the right direction for others.


Would you term yourself a vigilante?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> Umm...
> 
> 
> 
> No.



Why are you so intently focused on this forum then? What are you trying to accomplish if you are not here to converse?


----------



## ShyFox (Jul 28, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> I'm just here to observe and maybe offer a nudge in the right direction for others.



Could you clarify what this means? By the way, I think you missed my inquiry. Sorry to be pushy, I just have an insatiable sense of curiosity. Especially given my thoughts regarding the current state of the fandom, and what I have seen of these forums in particular. Thank you~


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2018)

Want to know the skinny of it? It's a convoluted ploy from a user than was banned. Try and guess who.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 28, 2018)

_Its been 0 days without a dumpster fire _


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 28, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> _Its been 0 days without a dumpster fire _


It's been burning since Wednesday.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Tolerance of certain users cuts both ways - and perhaps many of the people *you may know*, follow, or talk to on here - can be just as "intolerable" to some others.. eh?
> 
> And again - if you have particular gripes or concerns, (about certain actions by some users or about certain discussions) - then you can take those concerns to the mods or admins.. (as that's what they're there for) - as opposed to these scary ("we're keeping tabs on things") kinds of posts.
> 
> ...


We would have to go with Pms, it's a bit too name an shame when it is public.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If you mean to say @RabidCoon is logic nuke, then I'd say you are very wrong.


Good point.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2018)

We can stop pretending he is a new user now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Want to know the skinny of it? It's a convoluted ploy from a user than was banned. Try and guess who.


Uh. How far back are we going? 2 years?

Because the list is LONG.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Time to offend everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU HOW COULD YOU MAIN SUCH A CHEAP HERO
Jk I don't even play overwatch XD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 28, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think many people think it's Logic Nuke back from the grave.


To be honest, when the soy bean guy first joined in, I started thinking the OP was Logic and Soy Boy was the other guy. And I was like, "Fuck, just when this thread couldn't get any fucking worse... Are we really going to have them both in the same thread? .-."
Glad I seem to be wrong about Soy Boy, at least.
Edit: And possibly about OP too? idk what the actual signs of Logic are, so I'll trust the people that know what's going on.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> To be honest, when the soy bean guy first joined in, I started thinking the OP was Logic and Soy Boy was the other guy. And I was like, "Fuck, just when this thread couldn't get any fucking worse... Are we really going to have them both in the same thread? .-."
> Glad I seem to be wrong about Soy Boy, at least.


When in doubt, offend everyone.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 28, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> I must say, you are a very interesting, and very dysfunctional group of people.


Bait threads don't help, but welcome to the furry fandom.
Cute animals, drawings, loving family, crap social skills, crap maturity, and strong opinions.

I held my tounge a bit, but I must object.


RabidCoon said:


> This thread is the best of the best of the few remaining users that need to be banned but haven't been yet.


This idea that one person or group can decide who does or doesn't belong here is one of the worst things to ever happen to this fandom.


----------



## ShyFox (Jul 28, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> I must say, you are a very interesting, and very dysfunctional group of people.



I would like to add that not everyone here shares the same mentality. I feel we are a loosely correlated group rather than a definitive, single, entity. Sweeping generalizations tend to bring more harm than they do good. Do keep in mind that we are all individuals, and it is only fair to judge us as such.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 28, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Bait threads don't help, but welcome to the furry fandom.
> Cute animals, drawings, loving family, crap social skills, crap maturity, and strong opinions.
> 
> I held my tounge a bit, but I must object.
> This idea that one person or group can decide who does or doesn't belong here is one of the worst things to ever happen to this fandom.


I used to be annoyed when people call furries autistic but the amount of times I've accidentally offended someone with hella bad social skills and later find out they have autism has kinda changed my mind on that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2018)

Oh my god, who writes a 500 word post about how they don't like somebody? .-.


----------



## Simo (Jul 29, 2018)

@RabidCoon ----Nah, if you were a cop, you'd have a German Sheppard or Doberman fursona like in the artwork. They almost always do!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2018)

Can you two take this weird personal disagreement to a private place?


----------



## Simo (Jul 29, 2018)

On a lighter note, the Criminal Raccoon sticker pack on Telegram is among the best packs ever! (maybe a few are a tad NSFW)

But these really had me laughing; those BAD coons, and the dark sense of humor.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> @RabidCoon ----Nah, if you were a cop, you'd have a German Sheppard or Doberman fursona like in the artwork. They almost always do!


That's racist!
Bunnies can be cops too!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 29, 2018)

All this talks of cops makes me miss @Chuchi and when she was active on here.

She was best forum police officer <:


----------



## Gradiusgadwin (Jul 30, 2018)

To OP's question "What's with the political war?", the answer is simple: cultural marxism. It's freaking everywhere, ruining everything to shove their political agendas and brainwash people which are apolitic. This is why you see fandoms that used to be apolitic like video games suddenly turning political the latest years because of the gaming journalists and western game developers that spend more time on political drama and less at video games. 

Speaking for video games and political war, here's a related post I've made at tumblr:

__
		https://did%3D6fe0549e10af48bf6789c95ab87729afe310d792%3Bid%3D176335655906%3Bkey%3DFft4Zjz_H5efKIbnu1QjEA%3Bname%3Dyakisobaninja



Reshizard said:


> Yet adding politics isn't like tossing gasoline in a fire?


Pretty much this.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That's racist!
> Bunnies can be cops too!


Foxes also do not forget they can be cops to!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 30, 2018)

Gradiusgadwin said:


> To OP's question "What's with the political war?", the answer is simple: cultural marxism. It's freaking everywhere, ruining everything to shove their political agendas and brainwash people which are apolitic. This is why you see fandoms that used to be apolitic like video games suddenly turning political the latest years because of the gaming journalists and western game developers that spend more time on political drama and less at video games.
> 
> Speaking for video games and political war, here's a related post I've made at tumblr:
> 
> ...



I'd say the rise of modern far right groups is the cause of everything going to shit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'd say the rise of modern far right groups is the cause of everything going to shit.



Ovi has a solid point here.

Back in the heady days of 2014 or 2015, we wouldn't be having discussions about whether rallies like the one in Charlottesville are morally acceptable.

We were all busy laughing at people who thought Barack Obama was secretly from Kenya.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> We were all busy laughing at people who thought Barack Obama was secretly from Kenya.


I thought they claimed he was from the middle east?

Edit: I would make a photoshop, but I'm sure I'd get banned.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> I have lots of conservative ideals, but I didn't support that rally at all.


Neither did I. I get irritated when people imply that I had no problem with it, or that I ignored it, just because I'm right leaning. Seems no matter how many times I tell people this, they still say it to portray me and others as irrational and not worth listening to.

As for Obama, he WAS born in America, but spent a lot of time in other countries growing up before coming back and running for presidency. He is a natural born citizen, and even Trump admitted it.www.bbc.com: Trump admits Obama was born in the US . Those who believe such rumors that he wasn't born in the US are ill informed and laughable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I thought they claimed he was from the middle east?
> 
> Edit: I would make a photoshop, but I'm sure I'd get banned.


Barack Obama citizenship conspiracy theories - Wikipedia

Most of the conspiracy theories alleged that he was secretly from Kenya. 
Some alleged that he was a dual British citizen, while others claimed that he renounced American citizenship in favour of Indonesian citizenship. 

At the height of the conspiracy 1 in 4 Americans didn't believe Obama was born in the US, which is just depressing.


----------



## Angelcakes (Jul 30, 2018)

Gradiusgadwin said:


> To OP's question "What's with the political war?", the answer is simple: cultural marxism. It's freaking everywhere, ruining everything to shove their political agendas and brainwash people which are apolitic. This is why you see fandoms that used to be apolitic like video games suddenly turning political the latest years because of the gaming journalists and western game developers that spend more time on political drama and less at video games.
> 
> Speaking for video games and political war, here's a related post I've made at tumblr:
> 
> ...



There is no such thing as 'cultural marxism'. It's a conspiracy theory that originates with the Nazis (they called it 'cultural bolshevism'). If you thought you could go through life completely avoiding politics, I'm afraid you were terribly mistaken.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Neither did I. I get irritated when people imply that I had no problem with it, or that I ignored it, just because I'm right leaning. Seems no matter how many times I tell people this, they still say it to portray me and others as irrational and not worth listening to.
> 
> As for Obama, he WAS born in America, but spent a lot of time in other countries growing up before coming back and running for presidency. He is a natural born citizen, and even Trump admitted it.www.bbc.com: Trump admits Obama was born in the US . Those who believe such rumors that he wasn't born in the US are ill informed and laughable.


Trump at one time did push the birther conspiracy though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Trump at one time did push the birther conspiracy though.


I'm not surprised. Political figures are always inconsistent and tend lean towards whatever benefits them at the moment. This includes lying and rumors.


----------



## Simo (Jul 30, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Trump at one time did push the birther conspiracy though.



He spent _*years*_ peddling that theory, even sending a team over to Hawaii, long after Obama's citizenship was a proven fact, to 'get to the bottom of things'. Not only that, for years, Trump also pushed the whole, "Obama is A Muslim" agenda. Trump was beating that drum since before 2011. Trump's admission that he was wrong is too little, too late. Both tactics were used to gin up anti-foreign, anti-Muslim sentiment, and paint a black president as somehow, 'the other'.

It baffles me how decent people don't see the tactics Trump has used, to disparage so many groups: Hispanics, blacks, Muslims, POWs, the disabled...I am literally *amazed* that anyone with decent manners could support this man as any sort of moral exemplar, or even excuse his egregious behavior, given his stunning lack of empathy, and litany of callous, hurtful remarks.

His basic disregard for the feelings of others disgusts me, and fills me with the urge to vomit.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 30, 2018)

Someone brought up the "cultural marxism" conspiracy theory. Get out your best infowars memes!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Someone brought up the "cultural marxism" conspiracy theory. Get out your best infowars memes!


I can't resist a good Alex Jones meme.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

If there's anything we can learn from this thread, it's that memes are truely the most unifying force in the internet.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Someone brought up the "cultural marxism" conspiracy theory. Get out your best infowars memes!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

I couldn't resist making a Matrix meme for this. It's my favorite movie.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> I agree. Thanks for being a fellow level headed conservative.


I appreciate the kindness, but I don't want people thinking I am on some kind of team. I prefer to be seen as an individual when I express my views, not a representation of others. No offense.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> I agree. Thanks for being a fellow level headed conservative.


"Fellow Conservative". 

What?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

Kimber Powers: The Spy Who Bagged Me.

It's a romantic comedy about a obnoxious fox who's groceries are bagged by an eccentric double agent who plans on burning down the Furaffintiy Forums.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Kimber Powers: The Spy Who Bagged Me.
> 
> It's a romantic comedy about a obnoxious fox who's groceries are bagged by an eccentric double agent who plans on burning down the Furaffintiy Forums.


Lol, wut.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

I like to type words.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Kimber Powers: The Spy Who Bagged Me.
> 
> It's a romantic comedy about a obnoxious fox who's groceries are bagged by an eccentric double agent who plans on burning down the Furaffintiy Forums.


I look forward to the DVD release so I can see all the behind the scenes moments and bonus features


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I look forward to the DVD release so I can see all the behind the scenes moments and bonus features


Bonus D*cks


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I look forward to the DVD release so I can see all the behind the scenes moments and bonus features


A Furry video? Good lord.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


>


This may just be the post of the year!


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 30, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> None taken.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't talk about my beliefs much. They're mine and I won't convince anyone of anything here.



thats a very negative way of thinking, of course peoples opinions can be changed. it usually happens when they are presented with new data, an alternative way of thinking or handling a situation or possibly new and unpredicted events happening around the topic. but none of that is possible if we don't come together and have a nice calm discussion :3


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 30, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> Okay, so you think I can convince people here to change their minds about stuff?



yes, absolutely


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 30, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> yes, absolutely


Says the alt right troll that entered on the note of calling people "soyboys"


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Says the alt right troll that entered on the note of calling people "soyboys"



>claims alt right
>claims troll
>claims i called specific people soy boys
>provides no proof to any of these claims

such slanderous lies


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Says the alt right troll that entered on the note of calling people "soyboys"


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> >claims alt right
> >claims troll
> >claims i called specific people soy boys
> >provides no proof to any of these claims
> ...


To be fair, you were trolling when you came in. But it's a good thing.
This thread needed to fie a horrible death, before it perverted the furries with it's evil political ways.
Keep up the good twerk, M'Lord o/


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 30, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> >claims alt right
> >claims troll
> >claims i called specific people soy boys
> >provides no proof to any of these claims
> ...





koiv4U said:


> imma just say it, because it needs to be said at this point. "*its okay to be white*"





koiv4U said:


> you do realize its people who think like you why antifas a joke, the EU is failing, canada has a *soy boy* leader who covers up terrorism and why we have the left here in america trying to advocate democratic socialism which is in and of itself just a fancy label for COMMUNISM!!!


www.adl.org: From 4Chan, Another Trolling Campaign Emerges
Soy boy is a distinctly alt-right insult.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> To be fair, you were trolling when you came in. But it's a good thing.
> This thread needed to fie a horrible death, before it perverted the furries with it's evil political ways.
> Keep up the good twerk, M'Lord o/



i came because i heard someone was trying to shame someone for seeing the value of authoritarianism and or a more stricter form of government. after that it just sorta got fun responding to this type of person


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> www.adl.org: From 4Chan, Another Trolling Campaign Emerges
> Soy boy is a distinctly alt-right insult.


i called trudeau a soy boy not any of you because he is an apologist who tries to cover up terrorist attacks in his own country by saying it was people who were muslim not because of core differing values and beliefs but because they have "mental health issues" literally everything to you is alt right. everyone who isn't with the far left uses the term soy boy. honestly cuck is more of a conservative slang but even then its nowhere near alt right. real alt right slurs are such things as the N word using Faggot or Terrorist to describe anyone from the middle east.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 30, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i called trudeau a soy boy not any of you because he is an apologist who tries to cover up terrorist attacks in his own country by saying it was people who were muslim not because of core differing values and beliefs but because they have "mental health issues" literally everything to you is alt right. everyone who isn't with the far left uses the term soy boy. honestly cuck is more of a conservative slang but even then its nowhere near alt right. real alt right slurs are such things as the N word using Faggot or Terrorist to describe anyone from the middle east.


Soy boy - RationalWiki
www.independent.co.uk: This is the far right's new favourite insult
An authoritarian obsessed with racial issues, and calling everyone left of center a communist?


Spoiler: Where have I heard that before?










(Don't mistake that for a threat, I just refuse to show Richard Spencer any other way than getting clocked in the face.)


----------



## Angelcakes (Jul 30, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i came because i heard someone was trying to shame someone for seeing the value of authoritarianism and or a more stricter form of government. after that it just sorta got fun responding to this type of person



An strict authoritarian government is not something to support in any form.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

Centrists get a meme video too!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Centrists get a meme video too!


You're legitimate news, but only this one time. Cause that meme is dank boiiiiiiiiii


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Soy boy - RationalWiki
> www.independent.co.uk: This is the far right's new favourite insult
> An authoritarian obsessed with racial issues, and calling everyone left of center a communist?
> 
> ...



Soy Boy | Know Your Meme
nationalist not authoritarian though i do respect their merits and racial issues are a problem when the left wing (or at least their media) constantly make race an issue. also socialism is pretty interchangeable with communism which is why we keep comparing them and saying they're one in the same. just socialism isn't as scary a word as communism. but when you have droves of people who want the government in charge of literally everything and expecting them to pay for it all at the cost of impossibly high taxes that will only have the select few in government higher ups in charge of your money and where it goes yeah i'm not too fond of that form of leadership.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Centrists get a meme video too!


I have a centrist sense of humor. I don't think this video is funny, but I don't think it's not funny. I'm not convinced one way or the other of it's comedic effect on me.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> Okay, so you think I can convince people here to change their minds about stuff?


Third time's a charm they say.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Centrists get a meme video too!


Self deprecating humor!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Self deprecating humor!



A classic Simpsons era meme. Excellent choice.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 30, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i came because i heard someone was trying to shame someone *for seeing the value of authoritarianism *and or a *more stricter form of government*. after that it just sorta got fun responding to this type of person





koiv4U said:


> Soy Boy | Know Your Meme
> *nationalist not authoritarian* though i do *respect their merits* and* racial issues are a problem when the left wing (or at least their media) constantly make race an issue*. also socialism is pretty interchangeable with communism which is why we keep comparing them and saying they're one in the same. just socialism isn't as scary a word as communism. but when you have droves of people who want the government in charge of literally everything and expecting them to pay for it all at the cost of impossibly high taxes that will only have the select few in government higher ups in charge of your money and where it goes yeah i'm not too fond of that form of leadership.





koiv4U said:


> *racial issues are a problem when the left wing (or at least their media) constantly make race an issue*.





koiv4U said:


> imma just say it, because it needs to be said at this point. "*its okay to be white*"


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 30, 2018)

It's Okay to Be White | Know Your Meme

if they posted signs everywhere saying "its okay to be (literally any other race then white)" no one would have bat an eye.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

Trolling aside; to be fair, he does have a point.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> It's Okay to Be White | Know Your Meme
> 
> if they posted signs everywhere saying "its okay to be (literally any other race then white)" no one would have bat an eye.


You quipped my interest my good sir


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

They did over react to all those signs that were posted. I was actually shocked with the animosity the left displayed by such a simple statement all other races use frequently. It seemed like a social experiment that highlighted a double standard.



As you all know, I despise double standards.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 30, 2018)

@Dragoneer @SSJ3Mewtwo Now that there are actual alt-right people showing their faces, when the hell are you guys going to enforce the rules that this shit isn't tolerated?


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You quipped my interest my good sir







 Uwu this also sums it up pretty well


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> @Dragoneer @SSJ3Mewtwo Now that there are actual alt-right people showing their faces, when the hell are you guys going to enforce the rules that this shit isn't tolerated?


Wait, who? Who is alt right?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> As you all know. I hate double standards.


I hate hypokrecy like I hate bad spelling ;V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> Uwu this also sums it up pretty well


I love you :V


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> They did over react to all those signs that were posted. I was actually shocked with the animosity the left displayed by such a simple statement all other races use frequently. It seemed like a social experiment that highlighted a double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, I despise double standards.


Anytime someone says social experiement I get skeptic as fuck. Remember that time that one youtuber did a "social experiment" with a car that had a trump sign on it and then a ton of black people came up and destroyed the car? And remember how there was a guy who filmed them actually staging it? Anything called a social experiment makes me very very skeptical.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Wait, who? Who is alt right?


_Ovi_ously, everyone.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

It's a game of "Where's the Alt Righter?," and apparently Ovi is much better at it than me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> _Ovi_ously, everyone.


Get out


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 30, 2018)

You explicitly joined this thread to back up someone trying to defend authoritarianism, and your first post is literally an attempt to derail the thread by posting a /pol/ troll slogan.


koiv4U said:


> It's Okay to Be White | Know Your Meme
> 
> if they posted signs everywhere saying "its okay to be (literally any other race then white)" no one would have bat an eye.


Barely anyone reacted. Most that did treated as the clear race baiting it was intended as. 
As to your sentiment, I wonder why?
ucr.fbi.gov: Incidents and Offenses
"In 2016, 15,254 law enforcement agencies participated in the Hate Crime Statistics Program. Of these agencies, 1,776 reported 6,121 hate crime incidents involving 7,321 offenses. (See Tables 1 and 12.)"
"In 2016, law enforcement agencies reported that 4,229 single-bias hate crime offenses were motivated by race/ethnicity/ancestry. Of these offenses:


*50.2* percent were motivated by anti-Black or African American bias.

20.7 percent stemmed from anti-White bias.

10.6 percent were classified as anti-Hispanic or Latino bias.

4.2 percent were a result of bias against groups of individuals consisting of more than one race (anti-multiple races, group).

3.8 percent were motivated by anti-American Indian or Alaska Native bias.

3.1 percent resulted from anti-Asian bias.

1.3 percent were classified as anti-Arab bias.

0.2 percent (9 offenses) were motivated by bias of anti-Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander.

5.8 percent were the result of an anti-Other Race/Ethnicity/Ancestry bias."
James Allsup - RationalWiki

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896769392616251392


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> your first post is literally an attempt to derail the thread


Um... Your honor?
I have to object to that.
This thread was derailed on the second page, long before Koiv came into the picture.
In case any of you forgot, the original pint of this thread was to discuss why there was a political shitstorm. While an example is nice, it shouldn't have gone on for ~15 pages, and I don't see why you're trying to _revive _it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Anytime someone says social experiement I get skeptic as fuck. Remember that time that one youtuber did a "social experiment" with a car that had a trump sign on it and then a ton of black people came up and destroyed the car? And remember how there was a guy who filmed them actually staging it? Anything called a social experiment makes me very very skeptical.


"Social experiment" or not, the overall result highlighted a lurking double standard regarding race relations in society. The signs sparked outrage, media coverage, and hostility against Caucasian students on campus who were unrelated to the act. That's what concerned me, and that's what matters. In this scenario, the ends justified the means.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

Tl;dr
You should feel sorry for something your ancestors did, who are in no way related to you or acclimated to the same culture you were raised in.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> "Social experiment" or not, the end result highlighted a lurking double standard regarding race relations in society. The signs sparked outrage, media coverage, *and hostility against Caucasian students on campus who were unrelated to the act*. That's what concerned me, and that's what matters. In this scenario, the ends justified the means.


A. Context is key. A bunch of white boys who actively endorse racist beliefs and believe in white genocide putting up these posters has a clear intent, and is all cast under the shadow of high racial tensions related to the US legacy of racism, which where at the time a hot button topic. That is, racism against black people by white people. Those writing the poster knew that anyone understanding the actual context and intent of the flyer could be portrayed as having a double standard, by hiding behind the surface innocuous wording of the poster. These posters where made and put up by people with a white victim complex, who think any sort of civil rights progress is an attempt to oppress the white race. It was their hope that they could garner immense public outrage, but the strongest coverage came from fox news defending the surface context of the wording, which was never really under major attack. 
B. The only source I can find is someone who disrupted a speech by an active race baiter that named their speech after the poster. 4chan never received the shitstorm they had hoped for,  but gladly reveled in what disturbance they had caused, not recognizing that most people understood full well what they where aiming for. 

It is okay to be white.
It is not okay to race bait in order to recruit white supremacists.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## koiv4U (Jul 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You explicitly joined this thread to back up someone trying to defend authoritarianism, and your first post is literally an attempt to derail the thread by posting a /pol/ troll slogan.
> 
> Barely anyone reacted. Most that did treated as the clear race baiting it was intended as.
> As to your sentiment, I wonder why?
> ...



it was only a few places but the media made a WAY bigger deal about it then it should have been.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


Prager U. Not an actual university but has enough money to put ads everywhere to push their agenda.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

Bufallo Bill is the perfect furry name, I think.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Prager U. Not an actual university but has enough money to put ads everywhere to push their agenda.


Bet you havent even watched it :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


My fursona is now a left handed Panasexual leprechaun who's very enthusiastic about elevator safety.


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> A bunch of white boys who actively endorse racist beliefs and believe in white genocide putting up these posters


And we're back to the same shit.
I still fucking hate how you get to decide who is Alt-Right that easily.

Also, your own statistic...


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> 50.2 percent were motivated by anti-Black or African American bias.
> 
> *20.7 *percent stemmed from anti-White bias.


20% is not a small proportion. At all.
How is stopping the second largest cause of acts of racist violence not important?
I'm sorry, like I know I'm frustrating you, and I'm trying to maintain the same level of respect I had for you. But this is a really ugly side of you...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

God damnit, stop making me make serious posts


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


I'm a strong antifascist advocate who has yet to get my hands on a jew pack for cards against humanity. 
Prager U is a conservative propaganda company. Not a far right propaganda company, but it leans close to that precipice. 
I had to cut out their most recent ad half way through because they tried to claim the 3/5ths compromise wasn't a way to count slaves for the purpose of representation and voting, and I was dying laughing my ass off at the inane logic they used.
www.thomhartmann.com: "Prager U" Misleads, Then Ignores Modern History
https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2018/06/07/prageru’s-influence
PragerU - Wikipedia

"In 2016, race was reported for 5,770 known hate crime offenders. Of these offenders:


46.3 percent were White.

26.1 percent were Black or African American.

7.7 percent were groups made up of individuals of various races (group of multiple races).

0.8 percent (46 offenders) were Asian.

0.8 percent (45 offenders) were American Indian or Alaska Native.

0.1 percent (7 offenders) were Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander.

18.1 percent were unknown"
alternativeright.hopenothate.com: The International Alternative Right
"Broadly speaking the international Alternative Right is an international set of groups and individuals, operating primarily online though with offline outlets whose core belief is that “white identity” is under attack from pro-multicultural and liberal elites and so-called “social justice warriors” (SJW) who allegedly use “political correctness” to undermine Western civilisation and the rights of white males."
The Daily Stormer - Wikipedia
www.independent.co.uk: World's biggest neo-Nazi website orders its fans to target Heather Heyer's funeral
www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of ALT-RIGHT
alt-right | Definition of alt-right in English by Oxford Dictionaries

The whole purpose of the posters was not to address that, but to cause a backlash. A backlash for recruitment to fight the "oppressors of the white race".

ucr.fbi.gov: Table 1
U.S. Census Bureau QuickFacts: UNITED STATES
876 Antiwhite Offenses, or roughly 876/249500890.348 or 0.0035 offenses per thousand white people.
2,122 Anti Black Offenses, or roughly 2,122/43646369.852 or 0.0486 offenses per thousand black people.
So blacks get to experience ~13.8857 times the incidence rate of whites for hate crimes.

For argument, lets say we have 249500890.348 black people at the same incidence rate, for comparison to the white population. 
That would give us roughly ~12125.7433 hate crime incidences against black people. Again, almost 14 times as many instances as whites when we adjust for population. 

This is all still against the historical backdrop of racism in america, including such lovely organisations as the KuKluxKlan, and the general racism that permeated public policy and private enterprise, including policies such as redlining and segregation. All of these are recent memories in terms of our past as a nation, and it is still a sore spot when we have people actively trying to erase that past from our history books.


----------



## Angelcakes (Jul 31, 2018)

Never let the alt right try to fool you. Never let them attempt to gaslight you into thinking they're being the reasonable one, as they thrive on your uncertainty. Confront them wherever you see them, and do not let up. They deserve nothing but your scorn.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 31, 2018)

Angelcakes said:


> Never let the alt right try to fool you. Never let them attempt to gaslight you into thinking they're being the reasonable one, as they thrive on your uncertainty. Confront them wherever you see them, and do not let up. They deserve nothing but your scorn.


Cute :3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> @Dragoneer @SSJ3Mewtwo Now that there are actual alt-right people showing their faces, when the hell are you guys going to enforce the rules that this shit isn't tolerated?



Just email the Admins directly with your knowledge (of said users) and report them. ☺

This thread needs to die a slow painful death, btw.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm a strong antifascist advocate who has yet to get my hands on a jew pack for cards against humanity.
> Prager U is a conservative propaganda company. Not a far right propaganda company, but it leans close to that precipice.
> I had to cut out their most recent ad half way through because they tried to claim the 3/5ths compromise wasn't a way to count slaves for the purpose of representation and voting, and I was dying laughing my ass off at the inane logic they used.
> www.thomhartmann.com: "Prager U" Misleads, Then Ignores Modern History
> ...



oh my god he confirmed he's with Antifa


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Just email the Admins directly with your knowledge (of said users) and report them. ☺
> 
> This thread needs to die a slow painful death, btw.



i mean if you're gonna be like that i might as well start a chat topic of my own later on so we can have a reasonable discussion of hot button issues and topics.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> oh my god he confirmed he's with Antifa


A. One is not "with" Antifa. It is not an organized group.
B. Supporting and being are two different things.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Come the fuck on, we* ALMOST* got over this shit .-.

Just fucking stop.
You can have your stupid debate over "It's OK to be white" without trying to prove your opponent is a fucking Nazi.
Stop trying to _make_ people Nazi's.
Or better yet, stop with the stupid fucking political conversations. You guys clearly can't handle them.


koiv4U said:


> reasonable discussion.


Ha.

Why do I end up doing this in every fucking political thread now?


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> A. One is not "with" Antifa. It is not an organized group.
> B. Supporting and being are two different things.



alright for the sake of peace, i'll admit i'm a nazi if you admit you're a communist. deal? that way we can just end the topic and move the fuck on with the discussion topic


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Come the fuck on, we* ALMOST* got over this shit .-.
> 
> Just fucking stop.
> You can have your stupid debate over "It's OK to be white" without trying to prove your opponent is a fucking Nazi.
> ...


The only person I called alt-right was koiv4U, who is a self described nationalist who is overtly concerned about the safety of the white race, and called his political opponents soy boys and communists. One who actively uses terms heavily originating in the alt-right and spouts alt-right conspiracy theories. One who went out of his way by JOINING THE FORUM TO DEFEND AUTHORITARIANS. Who did this by using a troll campaign slogan to try and derail the thread from that topic. A slogan invented by the alt-right.

I'm going to call a spade a spade.

It should be noted I never called anyone a "Nazi".



koiv4U said:


> *...if you admit you're a communist....*


You *really* jumped into this blind didn't you?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You *really* jumped into this blind didn't you?








Whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The only person I called alt-right was koiv4U, who is a self described nationalist who is overtly concerned about the safety of the white race, and called his political opponents soy boys and communists. One who actively uses terms heavily originating in the alt-right and spouts alt-right conspiracy theories. One who went out of his way by JOINING THE FORUM TO DEFEND AUTHORITARIANS. Who did this by using a troll campaign slogan to try and derail the thread from that topic. A slogan invented by the alt-right.
> 
> I'm going to call a spade a spade.
> 
> ...



i mean in the end its fine if you don't want to just be done with the topic, i just thought we could be adults and put aside our differences to do something more constructive than insult one another. granted this is merica and as such you have the right to say anything you wish whether it be a compliment or an insult to any degree you wish as do I but if we spend the next <insert period of time here> doing nothing but trying to point at the other and demonize them it'll do nothing but make the both of us look 1. foolish 2. petty and 3. annoying as fuck. so i'll ask again, could we please move on and be done with this for the sake of everyones <probable> sanity?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> sanity


Don't worry, I don't have that. ran out two weeks ago.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm just going to leave this here, for comedic relief.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

i like how i get randomly threatened to be reported for abuse of the rules and terms of service just because someone accused me of being alt right. you really do just get ousted just for having a differing opinion around here don't ya? :/


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i mean if you're gonna be like that i might as well start a chat topic of my own later on so we can have a reasonable discussion of hot button issues and topics.


Nope, I'm not being that way.. It's important the dialogues fall within the ToS's, that's all I'm saying. It's not the political views of anyone (per say). ☺


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

My signature will always be appropriate for this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2018)

But never as appropriate as mine. :V


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 31, 2018)

This thread has been a festering sore all week - that needs a good dose of strychnine now.

Arrivederci. ☺


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2018)

Or do what we usually do when communication breaks down and post more memes. It fixes everything, I swear. :V


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i like how i get randomly threatened to be reported for abuse of the rules and terms of service just because someone accused me of being alt right. you really do just get ousted just for having a differing opinion around here don't ya? :/


You have espoused alt right views. It's not just a differing opinion.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Jul 31, 2018)

FAF is the most fucked up forum community I've ever seen.
Even a troll would feel useless here as regulars are already tearing each other in political discussions.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2018)

When you're apart of a culture full of outcasts, weirdos and misfits you really shouldn't expect much. Try not to have to higher expectations, it will only end in disappointment.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You have espoused alt right views. It's not just a differing opinion.


????

Which views are Alt-Right?


----------



## Deo (Jul 31, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> FAF is the most fucked up forum community I've ever seen.
> Even a troll would feel useless here as regulars are already tearing each other in political discussions.



It's crazy that somehow FAF got worse when it was already a very toxic community a 8-10 years ago (I was definitely culpable in that sorry gents). Like a toxic chemical lake that then catches fire, it was bad then but now it's also on fire.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

Would you scorch me FAF? I'd scorch me, I'd scorch me hard.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You have espoused alt right views. It's not just a differing opinion.


Ovi. You are far more Alt Right then you think.

You jump to conclusions about people before you even get to know them, that on itself is a very Alt Right tactic.

Don't just agree with Misha on people because he's ALSO more Alt Right then anyone I have yet to see on the forums. That dude is literally the first one to randomly argue with people. He called me Alt Right and a fucking Bigot just for speaking my thoughts that were different than his own.

He has been the most toxic person I have seen when it comes to forum arguments, and the sad thing is that he *thrives *on demonizing other people.

Giving people the benefit of the doubt is far *left. You fail to do this.

So take a good look at yourself before you accuse others.*


----------



## Cawdabra (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Bonus D*cks


Bonus Ducks


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 31, 2018)

Deo said:


> It's crazy that somehow FAF got worse when it was already a very toxic community a 8-10 years ago (I was definitely culpable in that sorry gents). Like a toxic chemical lake that then catches fire, it was bad then but now it's also on fire.


That's like... Your opinion man :V


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i like how i get randomly threatened to be reported for abuse of the rules and terms of service just because someone accused me of being alt right. you really do just get ousted just for having a differing opinion around here don't ya? :/


It's not just you. Unfortunately these same people treat everyone this way. I'm in the way left on my views but they both accused me of pretty much the same things. It's unfortunate but they would rather stick to their own version of people before they try to get to know the them... I understood your memes if that helps. ;v;


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> B. Supporting and being are two different things.



No nono nono... You can't say that only when it convenients you. You have chewed people out over the same thinking in the past.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> ou jump to conclusions about people before you even get to know them, that on itself is a very Alt Right tactic.
> 
> Giving people the benefit of the doubt is far *left. You fail to do this.*


Just thought I'd reply this. 

Giving people the benefit of the doubt is someone whose mind is open and don't automatically assume someone's views. It's common sense, not far Left nor far Right. 

Same goes for jumping to conclusions. It's not limited to people on the Alt-Right. Jumping to conclusions is the mindset of an idiot, plain and simple. And you can and will find idiots everywhere, doesn't matter who they are or what views they have. 

I talk with people across many spectrums. I see everything from people with an open mind and giving people the benefit of the doubt to people being locked in their views, assuming someone's position before the conversation have already started.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Just thought I'd reply this.
> 
> Giving people the benefit of the doubt is someone whose mind is open and don't automatically assume someone's views. It's common sense, not far Left nor far Right.
> 
> ...


How you see people determines a lot on how you see the world... if you are close minded then you are more likely to have pre determined opinions of people. And yes this does factor on your stance on what you believe in politically.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> It's not just you. Unfortunately these same people treat everyone this way. I'm in the way left on my views but they both accused me of pretty much the same things. It's unfortunate but they would rather stick to their own version of people before they try to get to know the them... I understood your memes if that helps. ;v;



its people like this that we keep saying the left is eating its own. thats why people who generally identify as liberals are moving to the conservatives, not necessarily because them became or choose to identify as them but because the conservatives are MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH more likely to actually talk and converse with them compared to the vocal and predominant minority that is the alt left


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Ovi. You are far more Alt Right then you think.
> 
> You jump to conclusions about people before you even get to know them, that on itself is a very Alt Right tactic.
> 
> ...


"Anyone I don't like is alt-right, regardless of their actual politics."

Here is a thought, if you don't want to be called alt-right, rightly or wrongly:
1. Don't be a racist. Yes, that includes the deluded white victim complex.
2. Don't be a an authoritarian. If you are opposed to democracy, you are shit, whether you are alt right or not. 
3. Don't regurgitate alt-right speaking points and link to alt-right sources. 
4. Don't use words and newly minted turns of phrase that come out of the alt-right. Not a determining factor, but helps to work as a red flag.

The alt-right generally holds a specific set of values, with two main sub groups. The alt-light, which are radical populists that are to cowardly to get their hands dirty, and are lower key bigots. Then there is the alt-right, which is beating black people in parking garages and running people over with cars, or at the very least cheer-leading it. The alt-light is the entry point for most people, who are then radicalized to be truly genocidal fucks.

I often see the kind of politics that lend themselves to alt-right recruitment on this site. I call that out vehemently, but I don't associate it with the alt-right.

I'm not surprised that you are pissed at me though, considering we've had major arguments over the whole "loli and cub" debate, in which I pulled no punches whatsoever.

I've had arguments with plenty of conservatives on this site without calling them fascists. That isn't to say I've been perfectly nice with people I disagree with, but I make absolutely sure to maintain a thorough distinction. I have accused people of regurgitating alt-right propaganda, because that shit filters out into the wider world, as is intended by its creators, but that doesn't make one alt-right. 

koiv4U on the other hand, has managed to;
Use alt right lingo fluently.
Link to alt right sources, and use alt right propoganda.
Attempt to smear me by actively lying about what he has and has not posted, in order to characterize me as a "triggered SJW". This would work better if their wasn't a quote function. 
Generally presented alt right views and talking points.
Joined the forum for the express purpose of defending an authoritarian against criticism (by trying to derail the thread, which I guess is technically mission accomplished, but I've got a decent memory). 
Then backpedaled to describe themselves as a nationalist. 
Tried to associate anyone left of center with communism.
Employed old tactics of the alt right, particularly its /pol/ membership.
Appealed to the white victim mentality. 

I'm sorry, but whether or not they are in denial, koiv4U has embraced the alt right in spirit if not in name.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You have espoused alt right views. It's not just a differing opinion.


You say this about a lot of stuff though, so it's kinda hard to get behind that when you condemn a large range of opposing views


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> 2. Don't be a an authoritarian. If you are opposed to democracy, you are shit, whether you are alt right or not.


I dunno, communism is inherently authoritarian, so that kinda means you fall into this as well and do qualify in part to be alt-right


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> "Anyone I don't like is alt-right, regardless of their actual politics."
> 
> Here is a thought, if you don't want to be called alt-right, rightly or wrongly:
> 1. Don't be a racist. Yes, that includes the deluded white victim complex.
> ...



that is a very narrow and specific set of guidelines for one to be conservative and NOT be alt right in your eyes. also WHERE THE FUCK are you where you see alt right people openly running over black people in cars and saying how much they wanna kill all N**ers?!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> "Anyone I don't like is alt-right, regardless of their actual politics."
> 
> Here is a thought, if you don't want to be called alt-right, rightly or wrongly:
> 1. Don't be a racist. Yes, that includes the deluded white victim complex.
> ...


You thought I was Alt Right because I disagreed with what you said, you called me a bigot when you could not handle my different opinion on something.
YOU ACCUSED ME AS BEING PRO GENOCIDE AND A PHEDOPHILE!
Of course I'm not going to like that. Who the heck would?
You are the worst kind of person. I am disgusted by how easy it is for you to accuse someone of these things.  Do you just not care about how you affect other people at all?!

Here's some food for thought. Just because bad people use memes, that does not make the memes themselves bad. The memes were there before the people you detest started using them.

I don't know koiv4U. Although he deserves the benefit of the doubt if all he's been doing is talking bad about the Canadian prime minister.  He's right about him though... we need to re elect someone better.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> He's right about him though... we need to re elect someone better.


Amen to that


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> You thought I was Alt Right because I disagreed with what you said, you called me a bigot when you could not handle my different opinion on something. YOU ACCUSED ME AS BEING PRO GENOCIDE. Of course I'm not going to like that. Who the heck would?
> 
> Here's some food for thought. Just because bad people use memes, that does not make the memes themselves bad. The memes were there before the people you detest started using them.
> 
> I don't know koiv4U. Although he deserves the benefit of the doubt if all he's been doing is talking bad about the Canadian prime minister.  He's right about him though... we need to re elect someone better.



i want canada to be strong, we want it to be the ned flanders that we need to help save our homer simpson of america when we go too far ;A;


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> i want canada to be strong, we want it to be the ned flanders that we need to help save our homer simpson of america when we go too far ;A;


Besides the dark undertones of that character,  I agree.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> its people like this that we keep saying the left is eating its own. thats why people who generally identify as liberals are moving to the conservatives, not necessarily because them became or choose to identify as them but because the conservatives are MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH more likely to actually talk and converse with them compared to the vocal and predominant minority that is the alt left


More recruiting propaganda. Come join the (far) right, we have polite conversations(about whether or not certain demographics should have basic human rights)! Also, alt-left: A term invented to try and create false equivalence between the varying politics on the radical left, and literal neo-nazis. Used by no-one on the left except as a joke. 

Conversations I've had with people on this site;
Getting flakked over economics. Said fuck it because the debate wasn't productive, and got cyclical.
Taking a no tolerance stance against Cub/Loli bullshit. Called said artwork pedophilic. Called someone a pedo because they literally *claimed to be exited for an anime about an elementary school child seducing their teacher.*
Argued over immigration. Argument wasn't generally productive.
Called logic nuke out hard for his bullshit. Was one of the reports. 
Actively requested _certain users_ stop calling everyone alt-right or a nazi if they lean two degrees right of center.
Found common ground with a cop, after I've watched my friends beaten and maced while hand cuffed, been charged for flipping a cop off, maced needlessly, tear gassed, etc.
Called for more lenient punishments than permabans for individuals that could validly learn from their mistakes. Tried to start an activist campaign on the site to push for it.



koiv4U said:


> that is a very narrow and specific set of guidelines for one to be conservative and NOT be alt right in your eyes. also WHERE THE FUCK are you where you see alt right people openly running over black people in cars and saying how much they wanna kill all N**ers?!


I used to occasionally pop in to see what the Stormer forums where up to. Mostly people fantasizing about taking their guns to a rally and shooting black people and Jews, talking about the race war, shit like that. 

Oh, and Heather Heyer is very much so dead.




Yvvki said:


> You thought I was Alt Right because I disagreed with what you said, you called me a bigot when you could not handle my different opinion on something.
> YOU ACCUSED ME AS BEING PRO GENOCIDE AND A PHEDOPHILE!
> Of course I'm not going to like that. Who the heck would?
> You are the worst kind of person. I am disgusted by how easy it is for you to accuse someone.  Do you just not care about how you affect other people at all?!
> ...


What conversation was this again? 

I never accused you of being a pedophile, unless you are implying you enjoy loli/cub content, or have drawn it and assume I meant to say the artist too must be a pedophile (which I explicitly didn't).

As for the alt right thing, I'm not actually sure what your referencing, as I am more than a bit tired. 

Koiv4U has done more than talk about the Canadian prime minister, and you should damn well know it. Stop trying to cherry pick to satisfy your confirmation bias that I'm an evil bastard.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> More recruiting propaganda. Come join the (far) right, we have polite conversations(about whether or not certain demographics should have basic human rights)! Also, alt-left: A term invented to try and create false equivalence between the varying politics on the radical left, and literal neo-nazis. Used by no-one on the left except as a joke.
> 
> Conversations I've had with people on this site;
> Getting flakked over economics. Said fuck it because the debate wasn't productive, and got cyclical.
> ...


Nah if you forgot about these things it's much easier for me to just move on with my life then try to dig up stuff.  It's 7am and I need sleep as well.

Maybe I misread something Koiv said but he obviously came across differently to me than you.

Yes I have drawn adult lolis. 
Anime kinda de-sensitised me with it. ( certain art styles where the mom looks the same age or younger ect ect )


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Nah if you forgot about these things it's much easier for me to just move on with my life then try to dig up stuff.  It's 7am and I need sleep as well.
> 
> Maybe I misread something Koiv said but he obviously came across differently to me than you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> How you see people determines a lot on how you see the world... if you are close minded then you are more likely to have pre determined opinions of people. And yes this does factor on your stance on what you believe in politically.


Indeed.


----------



## Deo (Jul 31, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> I dunno, communism is inherently authoritarian, so that kinda means you fall into this as well and do qualify in part to be alt-right



Except communism isn't inherently authoritarian. Communism fundemantally includes an organized participatory democracy and an egalitarian, internationalist vision for society. Communism, mutualism, syndacalism, these leftist positions are not inherently authoritarian. One could argue that a Vanguard party system or state capitalism is authoritarian, but neither of those is absolutely included in communist theory or practice.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

Deo said:


> Except communism isn't inherently authoritarian. Communism fundemantally includes an organized participatory democracy and an egalitarian, internationalist vision for society. Communism, mutualism, syndacalism, these leftist positions are not inherently authoritarian. One could argue that a Vanguard party system or state capitalism is authoritarian, but neither of those is absolutely included in communist theory or practice.


There is an entire thread for that debate, it went as well as expected.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 31, 2018)

Deo said:


> Except communism isn't inherently authoritarian. Communism fundemantally includes an organized participatory democracy and an egalitarian, internationalist vision for society. Communism, mutualism, syndacalism, these leftist positions are not inherently authoritarian. One could argue that a Vanguard party system or state capitalism is authoritarian, but neither of those is absolutely included in communist theory or practice.


But with every communist regime, it's always been authoritarian. Which seems to say that you can't starve the majority of your population without power


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

Council communism - Wikipedia
Syndicalism - Wikipedia
Anarcho-communism - Wikipedia

Etc.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm just going to leave this here and abandon thread while I'm still somewhat sane. Feel free to play along as the argument unfolds.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Now everyone else stop responding, unless it's a meme.
No celebrating. There is no winner in a war of attrition, just someone who loses slightly less.
(Talking about sanity, not points won or loss.)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


Max Stirner. A face/name I haven't seen in ages.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Max Stirner. A face/name I haven't seen in ages.


That's what other leftists said when Marx felt the need to refute what was an effectively dead philosophy at the time. But he did it anyway, because Marx the person is an asshole.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Looks like I missed a lot. I guess that's what happens when I sleep in. :V

Don't worry, I still love you all.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Don't worry, I still love you all.


D'aaaaww
That was your first mistake, dear. :'D


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Don't worry, I still love you all.


Geez, Nexxy. Contain your love.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


I don't draw smut. Just artistic nudity. Of my own characters... They are all over 18.


----------



## Simo (Jul 31, 2018)

What a painful thread even to scroll through briefly.

I'm reminded both why I avoid politics here and hope the place becomes less emotionally toxic.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> What a painful thread even to scroll through briefly.


What thread isn't painful to read through nowadays?


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What thread isn't painful to read through nowadays?


That's because you say stupid stuff and get people riled up for no reason. See page 1 of this topic for proof.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> That's because you say stupid stuff and get people riled up for no reason. See page 1 of this topic for proof.


Yes blame meeeeeeeee


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yes blame meeeeeeeee


It is you who started the argument in this thread. Even Misha was not arguing with people on the first page.
Go back and take a look if you don't believe me.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> It is you who started the argument in this thread. Even Misha was not arguing with people on the first page.
> Go back and take a look if you don't believe me.


Sorry I mentioned people talking about refugees like their subhuman.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Of course Yaka would be the first one to defend his dumpster fires trying to push his anti-everything agenda.
> I think honestly it's a back and forth. You see crazy people like Yaka and Kyr posting shit that is crazy xenophobic and very near to being alt-right so people on the left jump in to keep them from turning this place into a welcome party for people with horrible ideas.


Of Course Ovi would be the first one to defend his crusade




Crimcyan said:


> I like trains


23 pages later, this is still the greatest post in this thread.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> What a painful thread even to scroll through briefly.
> 
> I'm reminded both why I avoid politics here and hope the place becomes less emotionally toxic.



Yeah this place is toxic as hell with politics. 

I’m not sure I feel like I want to express my opinions here anymore.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yes blame meeeeeeeee


While there are worse, your are very much so part of the problem.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Sorry I mentioned people talking about refugees like their subhuman.


Your playing the victim and shitty passive aggressiveness is getting really annoying really fast.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> While there are worse, your are very much so part of the problem.


Okay Stalin


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Your playing the victim and shitty passive aggressiveness is getting really annoying really fast.


Yaka and people like him have repeatedly said some pretty disgusting things. I stand by what I said.


----------



## Simo (Jul 31, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Yeah this place is toxic as hell with politics.
> 
> I’m not sure I feel like I want to express my opinions here anymore.



I'd agree...there seems to be no real use in it...or that there's better ways to go out and help make the world a better place? I think one can get too caught up in all this anger here.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yaka and people like him have repeatedly said some pretty disgusting things. I stand by what I said.


It does not matter what they said. This thread was not about them and you randomly choose to pick a fight with them here instead of following the rules. This made people upset and confused and thus the arguments began. If you have a problem with these people, block them. No one here needs to see your dirty laundry.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'd agree...there seems to be no real use in it...or that there's better ways to help make the world a better place? I think one can get too caught up in all this anger here.



Yeah there’s probably better ways to make the world a better place than arguing on a furry forum anyway.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Yeah there’s probably better ways to make the world a better place than arguing on a furry forum anyway.


I much prefer to argue over what food to make, to be honest. Or whether or not pineapple goes on pizza.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Or whether or not pineapple goes on pizza.


It belongs on pizza. Fight me boi!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It belongs on pizza. Fight me boi!









FITE ME BRUH!

The usual channel on Discord? I will bring booze this time around!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Okay Stalin


Since I'm Stalin, can I send you to the gulag now?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It belongs on pizza. Fight me boi!



I'm willing to compromise. Put it on pizza if you must, but I ask that you take the whole abomination somewhere I don't have to see it!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm willing to compromise. Put it on pizza if you must, but I ask that you take the whole abomination somewhere I don't have to see it!


Consider it done


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It belongs on pizza. Fight me boi!



You were actually the one who got me to try pineapple on pizza when I was really new here.

And I’ll have to say I’m glad I tried it because it was damn good!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> You were actually the one who got me to try pineapple on pizza when I was really new here.
> 
> And I’ll have to say I’m glad I tried it because it was damn good!


UwU


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It belongs on pizza. Fight me boi!


*Degenerates*

Did I do it right, Daddy Blaze? 0w0
@ResolutionBlaze


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> UwU



And I first tried it at Fox’s Pizza Den.  How fitting for me!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> *Degenerates*
> 
> Did I do it right, Daddy Blaze? 0w0
> @ResolutionBlaze


*slow clap*

Daddy Res is indeed proud of you. You may now kiss. :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> It does not matter what they said. This thread was not about them and you randomly choose to pick a fight with them here instead of following the rules. This made people upset and confused and thus the arguments began. If you have a problem with these people, block them. No one here needs to see your dirty laundry.



So I think users probably have some genuine concerns about attitudes that are present on these forums, but I won't name names because I think that's confrontational. Instead I will use a contrived example. 

So let's say a certain user continually makes posts questioning the authenticity of the holocaust.
The user has not been banned and it looks like they're not going anywhere soon.
A Jewish user might object to this, especially since the forum is PG-13, so impressionable children could be affected by reading the content. Reasonable position, right?
'Just block them' doesn't solve that problem.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So I think users probably have some genuine concerns about attitudes that are present on these forums, but I won't name names because I think that's confrontational. Instead I will use a contrived example.
> 
> So let's say a certain user continually makes posts questioning the authenticity of the holocaust.
> The user has not been banned and it looks like they're not going anywhere soon.
> ...


I hate the just block mentality. Ignoring the problem doesn't make it go away.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So I think users probably have some genuine concerns about attitudes that are present on these forums, but I won't name names because I think that's confrontational. Instead I will use a contrived example.
> 
> So let's say a certain user continually makes posts questioning the authenticity of the holocaust.
> The user has not been banned and it looks like they're not going anywhere soon.
> ...


Excuse you, you already PM'd me on this and the usser in question has yet to say ANYTHING of that nature on this forum. Stop bringing up the past unless you can change it.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I hate the just block mentality. Ignoring the problem doesn't make it go away.



CAUSING DRAMA DOESN'T HELP EITHER. SO CONTROL YOURSELF IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN BLOCKING PEOPLE.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Excuse you, you already PM'd me on this and the usser in question has yet to say ANYTHING of that nature on this forum. Stop bringing up the past unless you can change it.



I said my example was a 'contrived' user.
That means my example isn't based on a real person.
Contrived means 'made up', 'fabricated', 'imaginary'.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> *Degenerates*
> 
> Did I do it right, Daddy Blaze? 0w0
> @ResolutionBlaze



That's Ginza's line!




God I miss having her here.

She'd knock some sense into all of us.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's Ginza's line!
> 
> View attachment 36646
> God I miss having her here.
> ...


With her Lazer eyes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> With her Lazer eyes.


And her awesome cap. She made more sense to me than most people.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It belongs on pizza. Fight me boi!


Pineapple plus green olives on a pizza is one of the finer things in life. Black olives don't bring enough salt to 'em


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Pineapple plus green olives on a pizza is one of the finer things in life. Black olives don't bring enough salt to 'em


Really, love? Really? Pineapples AND green olives? Good lord, the heresy. :V


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Really, love? Really? Pineapples AND green olives? Good lord, the heresy. :V


*throws some mustard on your pizza*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> *throws some mustard on your pizza*


*throws some bananas on your ice cream*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *throws some bananas on your ice cream*


You actually just did a good thing. Thanks!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You actually just did a good thing. Thanks!


Really, Ovi? You like *bananas* on your pizza? Good god, the heresy on these forums just multiplied into the billions!


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Pineapple plus green olives on a pizza is one of the finer things in life. Black olives don't bring enough salt to 'em



pepperoni with BBQ chicken and sauce is master race


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Really, Ovi? You like *bananas* on your pizza? Good god, the heresy on these forums just multiplied into the billions!



Wait a second...

_Derg.exe has stopped working._


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So I think users probably have some genuine concerns about attitudes that are present on these forums, but I won't name names because I think that's confrontational. Instead I will use a contrived example.
> 
> So let's say a certain user continually makes posts questioning the authenticity of the holocaust.
> The user has not been banned and it looks like they're not going anywhere soon.
> ...



Another drawback of the "just block them" approach is that mod activity on here seems to be very dependent on reports, and if someone is widely blocked, they are rarely reported.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> pepperoni with BBQ chicken and sauce is master race


Dude. Add in taco meat, bacon, jalapeños, lots of cheese, beef and meatballs and the pizza's perfect. 



Ovi the Dragon said:


> Wait a second...
> 
> _Derg.exe has stopped working._


Yes, Ovi. *Bananas*. Unless you want me to put apple, pear or even egg on it?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Another drawback of the "just block them" approach is that mod activity on here seems to be very dependent on reports, and if someone is widely blocked, they are rarely reported.


That's a great point you made. Ignoring the problem does not make it go away.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Dude. Add in taco meat, bacon, jalapeños, lots of cheese, beef and meatballs and the pizza's perfect.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ovi. *Bananas*. Unless you want me to put apple, pear or even egg on it?


Actually egg on a pizza doesn't sound all that bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Another drawback of the "just block them" approach is that mod activity on here seems to be very dependent on reports, and if someone is widely blocked, they are rarely reported.



Indeed. I remember previously users who registered and began advocating holocaust denial deliberately blocked other active users, so that they could not be reported by them.

Thankfully those users are banned now, but they could have been banned faster if that exploit did not exist.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Another drawback of the "just block them" approach is that mod activity on here seems to be very dependent on reports, and if someone is widely blocked, they are rarely reported.


Yeah, but they are also widely invisible, impossible to see by other users, so there's pros and cons with it. It's extremely rare to see people use mass-blocking, or bots for that matter.


----------



## Simo (Jul 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm willing to compromise. Put it on pizza if you must, but I ask that you take the whole abomination somewhere I don't have to see it!



*opens a chain of highly successful pineapple pizza places in Scotland which later leads to people putting pineapple in and on everyting...global warming later makes Scotland the new Pineapple capitol with pizzas known the world over*


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

hooray for nationalism!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2018)

How come whenever one of these discussions open up, new 'conservative' users register and begin posting nationalist rhetoric or conspiracy theories about soy beans?

Who is finding these users and directing them here?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Dude. Add in taco meat, bacon, jalapeños, lots of cheese, beef and meatballs and the pizza's perfect.


Hell yes!



Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ya'll Figs just want Pizza to be as fruity as you are.
> 
> _REAL _MEN get all the meat and deep throat that shit!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> hooray for nationalism!


where's the off switch on this thing? .-.



Fallowfox said:


> How come whenever one of these discussions open up, new 'conservative' users register and begin posting nationalist rhetoric or conspiracy theories about soy beans?
> 
> Who is finding these users and directing them here?


Banned user's making new accounts, and/or directing people here seems most likely.
If I go check reddit/4-chan or something, there might even be a thread about us >.>


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> hooray for nationalism!


Ugh. Can't just join in on the meming and continue to push your politics, huh?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> How come whenever one of these discussions open up, new 'conservative' users register and begin posting nationalist rhetoric or conspiracy theories about soy beans?
> 
> Who is finding these users and directing them here?



It's just another opinion on the internet, not the night of broken glass.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> hooray for nationalism!


Well, there's a reason his party got some what, 34% or something of the total votes?

Italy's in good hands.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> It's just another opinion on the internet, not the night of broken glass.



You've noticed it though right? 

It used to happen in LGBT threads a couple of years back. Whenever we began discussing improving gay rights, new users would register and make comments comparing homosexuals to zoophiles.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> You've noticed it though right?
> 
> It used to happen in LGBT threads a couple of years back. Whenever we began discussing improving gay rights, new users would register and make comments comparing homosexuals to zoophiles.



I think I seen it once. I dunno about, like, 6 or 7 times.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, there's a reason his party got some what, 34% or something of the total votes?
> 
> Italy's in good hands.


It's always so funny how you talk about democractic votes as a good thing yet shit on them when we talk about the electoral college.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> I think I seen it once. I dunno about, like, 6 or 7 times.



Look out for it and you'll begin seeing it. 

I think it is users, possibly banned ones, who are upset when their side is not 'winning' a discussion, so they go and fetch 'back up'. 
It's a remarkably pathetic behaviour, when you think about it.


----------



## crustone (Jul 31, 2018)

Deo said:


> It's crazy that somehow FAF got worse when it was already a very toxic community a 8-10 years ago (I was definitely culpable in that sorry gents). Like a toxic chemical lake that then catches fire, it was bad then but now it's also on fire.



The forbidden one has returned...


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Look out for it and you'll begin seeing it.
> 
> I think it is users, possibly banned ones, who are upset when their side is not 'winning' a discussion, so they go and fetch 'back up'.
> It's a remarkably pathetic behaviour, when you think about it.



If you can point it out to me next time, I'd appreciate it, so I can draw my own conclusions.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> You've noticed it though right?
> 
> It used to happen in LGBT threads a couple of years back. Whenever we began discussing improving gay rights, new users would register and make comments comparing homosexuals to zoophiles.



There's little point in speculating as to who or where, but it does seem likely that threads from this forum are discussed elsewhere now and again, with people asking their friends "can we get some action over here?".


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> If you can point it out to me next time, I'd appreciate it, so I can draw my own conclusions.



Yeah I'll point it out if I see another example.

You can spot them yourself if you check the date that a user registered on and you see that they registered and immediately began posting in political threads.






Since my post was originally about koiv4U, I'll use him as an example. 

He registered, set his avatar, and within 3 minutes began making posts about race.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It's always so funny how you talk about democractic votes as a good thing yet shit on them when we talk about the electoral college.


The US is a Republic. Its voting system is different than that of Italy, where people's votes goes directly to the party they voted for.

And feel free to quote me where I am shitting on the "democractic" vote. I have only said that the popular vote is irrelevant when it comes to US elections.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The US is a Republic. Its voting system is different than that of Italy, where people's votes goes directly to the party they voted for.
> 
> And feel free to quote me where I am shitting on the "democractic" vote.


The fact more people voted for Hillary and yet you defend Trump winning to the ends of the earth and shit on the majority of people who voted.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> The fact more people voted for Hillary and yet you defend Trump winning to the ends of the earth and shit on the majority of people who voted.


Feel free to quote me, if you don't mind.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> If I go check reddit/4-chan or something, there might even be a thread about us >.>


Just had a funny thought about troll spectators taking bets on us like





Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> You've noticed it though right?
> 
> It used to happen in LGBT threads a couple of years back. Whenever we began discussing improving gay rights, new users would register and make comments comparing homosexuals to zoophiles.



I notice it sometimes too.

Usually I give them a bit to see what they do and decide whether to block them or not. 

A lot of times they’re gone just as fast as they came.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> The fact more people voted for Hillary and yet you defend Trump winning to the ends of the earth and shit on the majority of people who voted.








sounds like someone really hates what he's done so far with the country


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

A good flame needs to be tended to from time to time.


----------



## Simo (Jul 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> There's little point in speculating as to who or where, but it does seem likely that threads from this forum are discussed elsewhere now and again, with people asking their friends "can we get some action over here?".



This is especially true given all the little Discord Fifedoms that have sprung up.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Feel free to quote me, if you don't mind.


Every single damn time I quote you you make some bullshit excuse.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2018)

You can also spot fake accounts when their avatars are cropped art that wasn't made by or for them:

www.deviantart.com: I don't know...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> sounds like someone really hates what he's done so far with the country


He only won because of a broken system. Apart from that he hasn't been able to get shit done in congress so he goes the route of executive orders. Winning is not a good word for it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> You can also spot fake accounts when their avatars are cropped art that wasn't made by or for them:
> 
> www.deviantart.com: I don't know...


It could be someone just commiting art theft.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> You can also spot fake accounts when their avatars are cropped art that wasn't made by or for them:
> 
> www.deviantart.com: I don't know...



There are people on this site that use art not made by them that are perfectly equitable people though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It could be someone just commiting art theft.



Yes true.

In this case though, I think what it probably suggests is that they're not a furry.

They're just somebody who was told to register to provide 'backup'.
So they googled for an image of a furry, cropped it down into an avatar, made an account, and then immediately began making posts about whiteness and soy beans.



KimberVaile said:


> There are people on this site that use art not made by them that are perfectly equitable people though.



So the rule is usually that you should only use art if it is made by you or made for you. 

Please don't crop other artist's images to make your avatars. It's really unfair on the artists because they should be paid for making images for people.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It could be someone just commiting art theft.


That's one of the ways we found out Mach was Logic. The guy just googled furry art and used someone else's hard work and talent to make him look like a standard furry.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes true.
> 
> In this case though, I think what it probably suggests is that they're not a furry.
> 
> ...



I agree it's rude, but I don't think it automatically equates to them being trolls is all I'm saying.


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> I agree it's rude, but I don't think it automatically equates to them being trolls is all I'm saying.



#trolllivesmatter


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> #trolllivesmatter


I could have sworn you were an older account. I remember a Kovi way back form a year ago. Was that you?


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> I could have sworn you were an older account. I remember a Kovi way back form a year ago. Was that you?



no, a friend from a discord server i use referred me to here a few days ago. being here reminds me of 4chan. except its MUCH easier to post than having to get past the captcha


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

koiv4U said:


> no, a friend from a discord server i use referred me to here a few days ago. being here reminds me of 4chan. except its MUCH easier to post than having to get past the captcha


 Gatcha, I was thinking of that ItsBrou guy, he had a similar avatar with unnervingly massive pecs.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

Fricken meatheads, am I right?


----------



## koiv4U (Jul 31, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Gatcha, I was thinking of that ItsBrou guy, he had a similar avatar with unnervingly massive pecs.



i'm not beefy im chubbeh


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 31, 2018)

Fat people are harder to kidnap. That's always a plus.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Fat people are harder to kidnap. That's always a plus.


Unless you have food....


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 1, 2018)

Locking this thread for review due to the number of reports I have received about it.


----------

